# The SHOWOFF Thread



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

Well guys, Showoff your new PC parts of whatever stupid or insane modding you've done with your gadgets. I think the post title says it all.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2009)

nice thread. Can we make this as sticky???


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmm

my room used to be like this: *img43.imageshack.us/img43/2647/roomi.th.jpg


----------



## R2K (Jul 2, 2009)

^^
why ????
what happened to ur pc


----------



## confused (Jul 2, 2009)

^^u mean pc*s*??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice thread, wait 2 days. I will post my PC pics which is coming tomorrow


----------



## desiibond (Jul 2, 2009)

am going to post mine by midnight 

Going to watch Terminator 4 today.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ better than Terminator 3.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah its a lot more brainy flick than action flick..


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

this ain't the movie discussion thread guys


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> *now it only has books*.


LOL



desiibond said:


> am going to post mine by midnight
> 
> Going to watch Terminator 4 today.



It rocks!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

OOPs
double post


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah
T4 was a change from tha past ones
btw here goes mine
With bling blings turned on
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/4293/87653499.th.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/1364/37923044.th.jpg


with bling blings turned off
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/3451/82929164.th.jpg

cutie 
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/3161/48249878.th.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a great rig..

*i42.tinypic.com/10f3iuv.jpg


*i42.tinypic.com/1ou8vc.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/no8xoh.jpg

pardon for imagequality.


----------



## confused (Jul 2, 2009)

damn, ur computer table is gonna give.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

^ we are poor baby. With only income of 7000 P.M. That table is bearing my **** from 2002. Has broken couple of times. Fixed it with some screws and plaster. Expecting another healthy 5 years from it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

and my custom mousepad
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/7421/12345joy.th.jpg

was designed, painted and crafted by me


----------



## amitash (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, here goes:

My main rig with lights off

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4963/dscn0501wwv.jpg

Heres the Dell 2208WFP monitor, logitech G-15, Genius ergo something laser gaming mouse, creative 5.1 speakers, X360 wireless controller and the Sennheiser HD202 headphones.

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/8636/dscn0510rpg.jpg 

The front of the antec900 gamer case:

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/4738/dscn0511x.jpg 

The inside:

1.core i7-920
2.evga x58 SLI
3.Zotac gtx295
4.Gskill 6gb 1600mhz RAM
5.cooler master aquagate s1 water cooling
6.tagan BZ700


*img38.imageshack.us/img38/4412/dscn0516i.jpg 



*img38.imageshack.us/img38/5718/dscn0541k.jpg 


The other 3 comps in my room:

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5971/dscn0523w.jpg 

From left:
1.P4 3.2Ghz + 2gb RAM + 6600gt
2.Q6600 + 2gb RAM + HD3870x2
3.c2D E6600 + 2gb RAM + 8600gts


Sony Vaio VGN-FZ27G + 3gb RAM

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/7875/dscn0538.jpg 

Sony BRAVIA 46" W series:

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/6571/dscn0529ngs.jpg 

Sony BRAVIA 32" W series:

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7365/dscn0530m.jpg 

The home theatre room with the projector system:

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/2601/dscn0533l.jpg 

My entire main rig again:

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/3692/dscn0520m.jpg


Pics taken with the nikon coolpix S710 14.5 MPX digicam


----------



## red_devil (Jul 2, 2009)

err....you guys who're showing off... please put THUMBNAILS and NOT the whole PIC FFS! Its only the beginning of the month and I'd rather not spend all my bandwidth on this thread.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW


----------



## amitash (Jul 2, 2009)

I was going to but this was in the bandwidth wastage section so...yea ill put thumbs next time..

Heres one,, nokia 5800XM:

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/8729/dscn0550m.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

my Dell 198WFP+MX-5021:
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/641/197rxh.th.jpg

my top half of the rig showing Keyboard and mouse, Airtel landline, cousin's laptop (Inspiron 1525):

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/3166/196k.th.jpg

MX-5021's mighty sub, APC 500VA, Zebronics Geforce2 cabinet, xbox360 controller:

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/9431/192r.th.jpg

Side view of my cabinet with 120mm Cooler Master fan:

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/7081/193tpb.th.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2009)

@desiibond
placing woofer on table floor causes the bass to loosen. Try placing them on floor, that way the bass tightens.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 3, 2009)

damn... you guys are rich


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

@desiibond...lol your sub looks bigger than your cabby....anyway, post pics of inside the cabby.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2009)

ya, which cabby is it? the fan looks cool


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

Reason for keeping the sub in the table is coz it shakes my ass heavily during gaming and movies as it's very near to my chair 

I will take inside pics of cabinet in daylight and post them.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

@amitash, yes. That sub is massive. Imagine watching Jurassic Park at full volume


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> Well, here goes:
> 
> My main rig with lights off
> 
> ...



amitash, man is it your house or a Gadget Zone or a mini IT company 
Seeing so many systems, i got scared. Have you setup a network for all these PC's.
It's great buddy.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2009)

ya, its like a shop.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 3, 2009)

One request to all, please upload pics on flickr , imageshack/others is blocked in my office and hence i miss the pics of your rigs .


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

DROOL @ amitash

....................
.......................
............................


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2009)

nybody got his address?

ll try a GTA


----------



## desiibond (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah. Looks like he is running "Cyrberdyne Systems" from his house


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

> Have you setup a network for all these PC's.



Yep...5 systems including laptop...Only problem is that all new games dont work with decent frames on my p4 comp and my laptop 



> nybody got his address?
> 
> ll try a GTA



My dog shall eat u up!


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> Yep...5 systems including laptop...Only problem is that all new games dont work with decent frames on my p4 comp and my laptop



Even i feel the same when playing UT 2004 with 3 or 4 ppl. My PC and my laptop will be connected by wire to the router, and other Laptop of my friend or my brother via Wireless. In wireless system sometimes we will be moved from one place in the game to another suddenly. Donno why


----------



## Rahim (Jul 3, 2009)

Come on officers raid amitasa's house  kidding


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

> Even i feel the same when playing UT 2004 with 3 or 4 ppl. My PC and my laptop will be connected by wire to the router, and other Laptop of my friend or my brother via Wireless. In wireless system sometimes we will be moved from one place in the game to another suddenly. Donno why



Thats some serious lag your facing there...All 5 of my comps are connected via WLAN and i play counter strike source just fine on them


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> Thats some serious lag your facing there...All 5 of my comps are connected via WLAN and i play counter strike source just fine on them



May be this is because of the Router. I use D-Link DIR-200 router. Wired Connection has no issues. And regarding or using Internet via Wireless it has no issues. Even i play NFS Porsche on WLAN and i dont face any issues.

Will try to post my PC Pictures today.


----------



## R2K (Jul 3, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> yeah
> T4 was a change from tha past ones
> btw here goes mine
> With bling blings turned on
> ...




cool setup dude........and those laptops look hot


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

The laptop looks hot yes! The chick looks hotter!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

iMac 24". 2.8ghz Core2Duo, ATI Radeon 2600 Pro 256MB DDR3,2GB DDDR2 RAM, 320Gigs HDD.

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/9040/pic0101a.th.jpg


Dell XPS 1730M. Core2Duo 2.5Ghz, 4GB DDR2 RAM, nVidia 8800M GTX 512MB SLI, 320GB HDD.

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/3185/pic0102f.th.jpg

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/9992/pic0103t.th.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/4893/pic0105weg.th.jpg


PSP Slim and Lite

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/1885/pic0106l.th.jpg


Playstation 3 40GB

*img376.imageshack.us/img376/2098/pic0108.th.jpg


Nintendo Wii


*img18.imageshack.us/i/pic0110.jpg/*img18.imageshack.us/img18/5074/pic0110.th.jpg

Pioneer 42" Plasma

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/8821/pic0112f.th.jpg

Apple MacBook Unibody 2.4Ghz Core2Duo, 2GB DDR3 RAM, nVidia 9400M, 250GB HDD.

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/4313/pic0115i.th.jpg


*img34.imageshack.us/img34/8413/pic0117.th.jpg

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/7642/pic0118.th.jpg







*img17.imageshack.us/i/pic0115i.jpg/

*img398.imageshack.us/i/pic0116m.jpg/

*img34.imageshack.us/i/pic0117.jpg/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 3, 2009)

My Rig, See the config in my Siggy.

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5787/pic0120j.th.jpg

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/9085/pic0121.th.jpg

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/2605/pic0123r.th.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/8632/pic0124.th.jpg


Games

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/1592/pic0125.th.jpg


Home Theatre with Projector

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/6407/pic0127z.th.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/6128/pic0128.th.jpg

*img387.imageshack.us/img387/1861/pic0129.th.jpg


iPhone 2G 8GB, iPhone 3G White 16GB, Nokia 5800XM 8GB, iPod Touch 2G 8GB.

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/5189/pic0131.th.jpg


Sorry, I could not post the inside of my rig as I am too lazy right now. Will do that tomorrow. I also didn't post Xbox 360 and other iMac pics.


----------



## amitash (Jul 3, 2009)

^nice pics and awesome rig!...apple fanboy?


----------



## R2K (Jul 4, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> iMac 24". 2.8ghz Core2Duo, ATI Radeon 2600 Pro 256MB DDR3,2GB DDDR2 RAM, 320Gigs HDD.
> 
> *img14.imageshack.us/img14/9040/pic0101a.th.jpg
> 
> ...









*img17.imageshack.us/i/pic0115i.jpg/[\quote]

*img398.imageshack.us/i/pic0116m.jpg/


oMFG...what kind of work u do.....:roll:


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a student.


----------



## R2K (Jul 4, 2009)

^^

oh.......why didn't u add all those apple stuff in ur siggy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 4, 2009)

What's the need?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2009)

@R2K, look at his thumbnail


----------



## mahesh (Jul 5, 2009)

here is mine........
*img43.imageshack.us/i/image003fvo.jpg/
*img41.imageshack.us/i/image004sdy.jpg/
*img268.imageshack.us/i/image005lgc.jpg/
*img56.imageshack.us/i/image006c.jpg/ 
*img67.imageshack.us/i/image007nui.jpg/
*img29.imageshack.us/i/image008fha.jpg/
*img29.imageshack.us/i/image009ftu.jpg/
*img19.imageshack.us/i/image010hlt.jpg/
*img19.imageshack.us/i/image011udb.jpg/
*img38.imageshack.us/i/image012t.jpg/
*img22.imageshack.us/i/image013tea.jpg/
*img268.imageshack.us/i/image014bux.jpg/


----------



## R2K (Jul 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @R2K, look at his thumbnail



lol......didn't notice that


----------



## R2K (Jul 5, 2009)

maheshr said:


> here is mine........
> *img43.imageshack.us/i/image003fvo.jpg/
> *img41.imageshack.us/i/image004sdy.jpg/
> *img268.imageshack.us/i/image005lgc.jpg/
> ...



dude.......try to post images in thumbnail mode


----------



## confused (Jul 5, 2009)

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/7602/03944797penelopecruzpos.th.jpg
this is my girlfriend


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's mine !! But not Big one !!

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/7383/05072008407.th.jpg


*img194.imageshack.us/img194/265/05072008409.th.jpg

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/8799/05072008410.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

confused said:


> *img443.imageshack.us/img443/7602/03944797penelopecruzpos.th.jpg
> this is my girlfriend




This is not show off !! Show off ur RIG, not ur Jig !!

If u again post my Ex gal friend pic , u ll be kicked !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

@ *dOm1naTOr *

I like ur setup , this one really good Decent one - may be having some affections to upgrade by little - nice one Keep it up !! which  HEADPHONE r u using ??

@ Sunny1211993

U have everything - U wont get bored with in a month ?? if i purchase all these i ll sure get mad - cause i dont think even to upgrade or update anything -BTW all gadgets are nice try to bring them all close so u ll have near by to use everything at a time !!


----------



## confused (Jul 5, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> This is not show off !! Show off ur RIG, not ur Jig !!


oops, wrong thread. confused with *this thread*.




damngoodman999 said:


> If u again post my Ex gal friend pic , u ll be kicked !!


hey, i cant help it that she dumped you for me!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

@ *desiibond*

Nice Sub & which laptop r u using ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

@confused, you've got a damn hot chick.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

@damngoodman999, that's Dell Inspiron 1555.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2009)

@damngoodman, sorry I didn't get your properly.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @damngoodman, sorry I didn't get your properly.




U have everything - that means in quick time u wont get bored ??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 5, 2009)

No.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2009)

@damngoodman999
thnx
btw ur cabby is awesome.

next in line are samsung 2233, then a PII x3w 770/790 mobo, glacial 650W PSU and so on.
my headphone is Philips SHP 1900, logitech one with mic, and an old Altec 512i.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

@damngoodman999, what's the make of your cabby. looks great. any glare from that side LED (on to the monitor)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

@damngoodman, 

that's a damn ps2 controller. Do you get all features enabled with it. When i use a simple usb converter. Damn, it wont recognize as a 12button one but as a 10button thing. What is the thing you are using to connect ps2 controller to pc?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

@ dOm1naTOr & desiibond

Just reaper cabinet from zebronics nothing more !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2009)

cool. is it available without SMPS?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

somebody, please answer my question.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ its a gladiator joystick !! ya its recognizes all buttons !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

desiibond said:


> cool. is it available without SMPS?



very cheap Desi only 2K without SMPS 

u remember i used my last system with same Cabby , this is new one with auto heat fan control !!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2009)

zebronics is makin good cabbys at affordable prices. U ll find almost 70% of features of high end cabbys on most of them.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ i was thinking to get CM690 but good ventilation is the only need in cabinet !! so spending 4.5K for cabinet is really made think lot !!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> next in line are samsung 2233, then a PII x3w 770/790 mobo, glacial 650W PSU and so on.
> my headphone is Philips SHP 1900, logitech one with mic, and an old Altec 512i.



ur upgrading method is really good & excited , me to do the same getting one by one feels interest in GEEKY !!

Both laptops are urs ??


----------



## hot zubs (Jul 5, 2009)

@damngoodman999
wats d model number of ur cabby dude...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

^^^ ZEBRONICS REAPER CABINET


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2009)

One is my personnel, and other for dad's office works. Its an underpowered HP one with a dual core, 1gig ram and 13.3".

got a shop where they design custom vinyls for cars/bikes. Gotaa get some cool ones for my cabby and table.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2009)

@ dOm1naTOr 

u r in kottayam right !! how do u purchase all parts the availability is less there ??

Then wat abt HD4870 u r not using right now !!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2009)

got good relationship with a distributor who has lots of dealership. Unfortunately gcards are costly here.

4870 and 8800GT, both are under load. got two systems with X2 4200+, one is 939 and other is Am2.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jul 5, 2009)

hehe, I wish girls could be overclocked.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2009)

but be careful with the voltages. in case of nythin goin wrong, u wont even get the luck for RMA


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 6, 2009)

The inside

G1 rig
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/8130/10078321.th.jpg

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/7361/10078351.th.jpg


G2 rig

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/5010/10078361.th.jpg



G3 rig

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/57/ogaaajhifaubzn7nmq3esi6.th.jpg

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/8355/ogaaakccodts4d9wh2co63n.th.jpg

lol
its the serviceman from Dell


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

ok guys, so here's my fotos of my 2 systems

(sorry for the lack of space while clicking fotos, as both my systems are at the left and right of the room) i hope u can make out..) 
the left one: specs as in my siggy
the right one: specs P-4, 2.0Ghz, 4x512MB DDR-I (400) RAM and i jus jus for downloads..(hope, u all got it).. 
---------------

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/4747/dsc01311small.th.jpg
(sorry for the lack of space while clicking fotos, as both my systems are at the left and right of the room) i hope u can make out..)
==================


*img20.imageshack.us/img20/9208/dsc01312small.th.jpg

(my core i7 rig)

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7994/dsc01316medium.th.jpg



--------------------------------


*img30.imageshack.us/img30/1733/dsc01313small.th.jpg
(my download wali rig)

===================

@ tarey (Gaurav) yaar, u never PMed me abt u new system..  come on.. i had to find it this way ?? ..lol..neways congrats on ur new system...from where u got all the stuff.. ?? and wats specs of ur rig.. ??


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 6, 2009)

@ashu, buddy I am getting my PC today(hopefully), I did not get it from Mumbai as didn't have that much time and the Mumbai rains + local . Getting it from Pune has made it 3K costlier but thee good thing is that i am getting all the parts i intended to get  .  Total damage was 54k approx

Will post here the pics and config soon.


----------



## amitash (Jul 6, 2009)

@ashu, link to wallpaper please...Oh and how do you game on your i7 rig? isnt it tough to maintain k.b and mouse in that position? kike one in front of the other?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2009)

People with mouse and keyboard at diffrent levels....How the hell do you manage?


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 6, 2009)

Pictures of my PC, Laptop, Mobile:

Full View:
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/5834/fullview.th.jpg

Another View: 
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/6029/otherviewofmysystem.th.jpg

Inside the Cabinet:  (Cable Management is not good though)
*img34.imageshack.us/img34/9672/insidemycabinet.th.jpg

Another Snap: (Cable Management is not good though)
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/1646/otherviedofcabinet.th.jpg

Inside View of Cabinet with stock HSF:
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/2584/insideviewofcabbyb4addi.th.jpg

HP Dv2601tx:
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/4107/mylaptop.th.jpg

N73 Music Edition:
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/2466/n73otd.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2009)

I am more amazed by the library of yours than your h/w


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 6, 2009)

@ Mr.channabasanna

what is ur qualification Sir ??


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I am more amazed by the library of yours than your h/w


Hmmm no place to hide them 



damngoodman999 said:


> @ Mr.channabasanna
> what is ur qualification Sir ??


BE in Computer Science.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 6, 2009)

boohoo system delayed by one day .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 6, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> Hmmm no place to hide them
> 
> 
> BE in Computer Science.




U r quiet a brilliant boy it seems , i finished MCA having only 6-7 books in my book self


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 6, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> U r quiet a brilliant boy it seems , i finished MCA having only 6-7 books in my book self


Me not brilliant, i was just a above-average student scroing 60+ in Engg. Now working for the past 3 years as Software Engineer. But most of the books are related to Flash, Photoshop, and some Engineering books. Well hardly finding time to learn Flash and Photoshop. Infact want to be a Game Developer, rather than being a Software Engg.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 6, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @ashu, buddy I am getting my PC today(hopefully), I did not get it from Mumbai as didn't have that much time and the Mumbai rains + local . Getting it from Pune has made it 3K costlier but thee good thing is that i am getting all the parts i intended to get  .  Total damage was 54k approx
> 
> Will post here the pics and config soon.


ooh . i see, so were those pics of ur old system  is it ??

yup, u made a wise decision abt NOT getting stuff from Mumbai (coz of rains trouble)
and yes, the damage is worth it for guys like us..  wat u say.. ??

tat "damage" word is applicable only for neighbours adn esp. parents..lol.. 



amitash said:


> @ashu, link to wallpaper please...Oh and how do you game on your i7 rig? isnt it tough to maintain k.b and mouse in that position? kike one in front of the other?


yaa i knw yaar, its tough  but as u can see, the tight space im managing with..but nevertheless, i hv got used to it..lol..

and for the wallpaper, (i knew sum1 wud surly ask for tat).. but do not lo0ok any further, i took tat wallpaper from Digit's Apr09 or i guess may09 DVD..  (i knw tat Disc brake adn brembo alloy wheel looks killer.. btw, its from the game GRID) hope u knw tat... as im playing that game now a days full on.. 



Sunny1211993 said:


> People with mouse and keyboard at diffrent levels....How the hell do you manage?


tats coz bhai mere, as i do not hv space at my house..lol..(not as big as urs also, where u keep so many gadgets, after seeing ur pics of ur house).. also, as my mom keeps on yelling at me (like all guys here, who face the yell-o-marathon) from their moms abt this so called wire and metal junk (tat they feel, the Moms) ..lol..


desiibond said:


> I am more amazed by the library of yours than your h/w


^^
lol....

=======================

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 6, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> tats coz bhai mere, as i do not hv space at my house..lol..(not as big as urs also, where u keep so many gadgets, after seeing ur pics of ur house).. also, as my mom keeps on yelling at me (like all guys here, who face the yell-o-marathon) from their moms abt this so called wire and metal junk (tat they feel, the Moms) ..lol


That's every geek's sorrow. Moms yelling at scattered gadgets and hardware.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2009)

@channabasanna, hmmm...u've uploaded a bit of urself too wid those photos...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 8, 2009)

Addon to my Rig 

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/8969/08072009001.th.jpg

Its asus silent knight AL


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

Inside view of my cabinet:

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/434/0708065220.th.jpg

*img118.imageshack.us/img118/6732/0708065235.th.jpg

Brand new T61 (given by my employer):

*img118.imageshack.us/img118/3152/0708065033.th.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/8519/0708065117.th.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/5028/0708065043.th.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 8, 2009)

@damngoodman: 

woooa !! mg: wat a heatsink dude !!! it looks like a metal fruit.. lol.. 
------------


btw, here is (not the pics of my rig) but of my new renovated bathroom/washroom (with LED's) we geeks wanna hv LEd's all over the place..lol.. (its a small space, so only slight rennovation was possible  )

===============================

My 1st bathroom (below 4 pics):

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/3664/ledbath2b.th.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/73/ledbath2a.th.jpg

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/5732/lampbath2b.th.jpg

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/5616/lampbath2a.th.jpg
===============

my 2nd bathroom: (below)

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/5601/ledbath1.th.jpg

==================


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 8, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Addon to my Rig
> 
> *img11.imageshack.us/img11/8969/08072009001.th.jpg
> 
> Its asus silent knight AL



How much did u pay for it. I was planning for ASUS Silent Knight too, but unfortunately i didn get that. So brought OCZ Vendatta 2


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 8, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> How much did u pay for it. I was planning for ASUS Silent Knight too, but unfortunately i didn get that. So brought OCZ Vendatta 2



2600/- buddy 

ocz vendatta 2 in nice they both do same thing , i m using AMD so silent knight  keeps the job well 

the look is cool


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> 2600/- buddy
> 
> ocz vendatta 2 in nice they both do same thing , i m using AMD so silent knight  keeps the job well
> 
> the look is cool



Yes buddy OCZ Vendatta 2 is cool and it's fan is very silent too. After adding this to my Q6600, the processor temperature never went beyond 38C while playing Crysis for 2 hours continuously. And rest all time max it reaches is 34C, now idle time temp will be between 22C to 28C.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 9, 2009)

Woo hooo, got my new PC , following is the config .pics soon

*Processor*	AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE 	
*MotherBoard*	ASUS M3N-H/HDMI	
*Memory*	Corsair DDR2 800MhZ CM2X2048-6400C5/ XMS2	 2x2
*GFX Card*	Galaxy GTX 260, 216 core 894MB	
*Display*	Viewsonic VX2240	
*HDD*	Western Digital Sata 2   500 GB (32 MB Buffer)	
*Optical Drive*	LG 20x Sata 	
*PSU*	GlacialPower 650W (GP-AL650A)	
*Chassis*	CoolerMaster  CM-690	
*Mouse*	Logitech Optical	
*Keyboard*	Logitech Multimedia


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^

pics plz..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats Tarey. Now hopefully you will resume your gaming session, yes?  Catch you in the Gamerz section.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 9, 2009)

I got my new PC, here are the configs :-

Processor :- AMD Phenom II 720 BE 
Mobo :- Biostar TA790GXBE
RAM :- 2 GB Kingston DDR2 @ 800 MHz
Monitor :- AOC F22 22" (Full HD) I'm loving it
Speakers :- Altec Lansing MX 5021
HDD :- 250 GB WD SATA 2
No graphics card will get it soon
And the damn dealer sux.. Cooler Master HAF 922 hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats Tarey and hellknight!!!

Hellknight, welcome to the family of MX-5021 users. Man, watch any highdef trailer like Transformers 2 or Terminator Salvation. Also there is one DVD full of THX videos. get that from torrents. You will be amazed by the audio quality.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

channabasanna said:


> Yes buddy OCZ Vendatta 2 is cool and it's fan is very silent too. After adding this to my Q6600, the processor temperature never went beyond 38C while playing Crysis for 2 hours continuously. And rest all time max it reaches is 34C, now idle time temp will be between 22C to 28C.




I heard that Silent knight AL works well with Q6600 idles around 25c load 35-40 , anyway u dint OC ur proccy 

OCZ vendatta 2 is huge i have remove my side panel of my cabinet , so i gone for this


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

tarey_g & hellknight

All the best , if u luck u can unlock the 4th core , Pictures please 

MORE PICTURES MORE PICTURES


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> I heard that Silent knight AL works well with Q6600 idles around 25c load 35-40 , anyway u dint OC ur proccy
> 
> OCZ vendatta 2 is huge i have remove my side panel of my cabinet , so i gone for this


My ASUS Maximus Formula board has done little overclocking for my Q6600, i haven tried any overclocking on my Proccy anytime.
Yeah Vendatta 2 is huge, i had removed the chimney which was there in the side of my CM Elite 332 cabbi. It is like i have only 1cm of gap between the Side Panel of the cabinet and the Cooler


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you post everest benchmarks values of your rig now?


----------



## channabasanna (Jul 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Can you post everest benchmarks values of your rig now?



Hmmm, will try doing that. May be i can do it on the week end.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888

What about the toilet no LED there ???


----------



## amitash (Jul 9, 2009)

^If he does that, there are chances of getting nasty shocks where you wouldnt want to get shocked


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

hehe. and peeing smoke instead of water


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ ashu888ashu888
> 
> What about the toilet no LED there ???





amitash said:


> ^If he does that, there are chances of getting nasty shocks where you wouldnt want to get shocked





desiibond said:


> hehe. and peeing smoke instead of water


yeah yeah.. nice joke all around..lol..


----------



## hellknight (Jul 9, 2009)

@desiibond.. Actually i purchased Altec Lansing speakers in Feb this year.. and yeah.. these speakers rock.. I've a HD print of Transformers and man, these speakers sound awesome while playing that.. I'm seriously considering of getting Asus Xonar DX now.. but as it is PCI-E 1x interface based, i'll have to wait and see if the slot remains accessible after installing either GTX 275 or Radeon 4890


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ i too had a crush on Altec LanSing MX5021 , after see ing Desibonds Huge Woofer

@ DESI 

How much is the MX5021 costs now ??


----------



## hellknight (Jul 9, 2009)

They are around 6.5 k right now..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

@hellknight, okay. I had creative Live 7.1 24-bit but I am not able to use it now as the only empty slot is covered by HD4770's fan.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2009)

@damngoodman99, yes they are available for 6.5k now. If you are bass freak, get Z2300 and if you like clarityand depth more than bass, get MX-5021.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 9, 2009)

next month i ll get !~!

I love clarity - so im going for MX5021


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy cow.. i just overclocked my processor from 2.8 GHz to 3.6 GHz on stock cooler.. and the temperature was around 43 degress.

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7366/arith36e.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

I overclocked my processor from 2.8 to 3.2 and the temp is around 36 degrees, thanks to the super cool bangalore weather and 120mm CM fan


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

but 43 degrees for overclocked quad core is definitely awesome. 

You should show the readings to those idiots who declare that AMD processors heat up a lot and burn


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah exactly.. and some of those idiots say that you need an AC room for AMD processor.. BTW.. my cabinet is on the way.. and the processor and mobo are just on books .. the current temperature of the room is around 33 Degrees..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

put in the new cabinet and the temp will go down further


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

Windows did boot when i was on 3.7 GHz.. but when i ran the test it crashed.. BSOD.. atapi.sys the culprit.. can you figure out any thing??


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

what valued did you change when you brought the speed to 3.7?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

I increased the multiplier from 18 to 18.5 and the voltage to 1.425.. and NB voltage was also increased from 1.220 to the next step which i don't remember now..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

Try reducing the multiplier a bit and increase the HT speed and decrease RAM freq little bit. Also, try to fine tune RAM's latencies.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

@ hellknight 

 3.6 is stable on air for 720 

i use 940 3.8 is stable 

as u oc with the stock cooler of urs which comes with out copper heat pipes , is really gr8 

Phenom 2 720 is really cool processor , but u maxed out extent with stock cooler is awesome !!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah.. it is really an awesome product.. actually I also wanted 940 BE.. but that damn ViewSonic LCD, which i had, had gone kaput.. so i had to invest in F22 22" LCD monitor and settled for 720 BE ... but looking at the benchmarks of this processor made my day.. 

@desiibond. i'll do that tomorrow.. my friend who has 940 BE is going to give me a visit tomorrow and we're going to have another great overclocking session..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/3338/desk1o.th.jpg


Its mine on all default 

*DONT CARE ABOUT THE CORE TEMPS THE ARE FAKE *


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

@ hellknight

can u post ur temperatures ?? now


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

I forgot to turn on the side panel 120mm fan and after turning it on, CPU core temperature is at 26degrees. Damn. this is terrific


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah sure.. 

34 Degrees says AMD overdrive.. this is after heavy overclocking session..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

hellknight said:


> yeah sure..
> 
> 34 Degrees says AMD overdrive.. this is after heavy overclocking session..



Everest (or) CPU monitor (or) Speed Fan image dude !!

sorry to bother just need to know abt some thing !!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

err... i don't really have any of these.. if you want then i can post the screenshot of AMD Overdrive..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ u dont use speed Fan , check with those its only 1MB download !!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

Actually yaar... i just installed the whole system today.. and thought of overclocking it.. 

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/6668/speedfanu.th.jpg

Here's the image!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

First day OCing Gr8 !!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

WTH!!! 127degrees???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> WTH!!! 127degrees???




its all fake , there is no proper sensor for phenom 2


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

image in post #141, temp3


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

@ hellknight

check the bios what temp is it showing


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

if it was true, he would be using a CPU cum microwave for 10k


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

The BIOS info is alright guys.. there's no such thing as 127 Deg..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

The temp more than 75c does frequent restarts & gets BSOD 

@desi 

same its like me Bios problem !


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

This thread is going at speed more than i can handle  , 

thx guys but a bad news .
The PC worked fine for 3-4 hours on the first day i bought it, next day while installing Vista 64 premium the PC went off, now its not starting. The led of Mobo shows active status but when i power it on everything works for 1-2 secong and than goes off. 
Any help ?

I will Post the pics soon as the system gets stable. Currently i just need it to get working. All i can think is that its a SMPS issue


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Dude its ur mobo , it donot have latest bios to handle the AM3 CPU , also dont abt Glacial tech PSU !!

AFAIK the mobo needs new bios !!


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

many users PM'ed me for individual prices, here goes(inclusive of taxes) :

*Processor*	AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE 	7900/-
*MotherBoard*	ASUS M3N-H/HDMI	5500/-
*Memory*	Corsair DDR2 800MhZ CM2X2048-6400C5/ XMS2	 2x2  3200/-
*GFX Card*	Galaxy GTX 260, 216 core 894MB	11100/-
*Display*	Viewsonic VX2240	10200/-
*HDD*	Western Digital Sata 2   500 GB (32 MB Buffer)	3000/-
*Optical Drive*	LG 20x Sata 	1050/-
*PSU*	GlacialPower 650W (GP-AL650A)	4950/-
*Chassis*	CoolerMaster  CM-690	4800/-
*Mouse*	Logitech Optical	500/-
*Keyboard*	Logitech Multimedia 400/-


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

Dude it worked the first day for 3-4 hours, now its not even going till POST, it shuts within 1-2 seconds i boot it.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 10, 2009)

if you think it's SMPS issue, remove the PCIe graphics and check.

as others said, did you try to upgrade the BIOS.

Also, did you overclock your CPU? I had similar issue when I did over-overclocking. I had to remove the CMOS battery, wait for 10-15 minutes, insert the battery and start the PC. It loaded default values. Then I reduced the OC valued a bit and since this it's pretty stable.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

Already removed the pcie graphics
can not upgrade bios as its does not even remain powered for 2 secs
No overclock.

Things I am going to do:
* Remove CMOS and put it back
* Remove all ram slots and check

Currently in office, will chk this after 2 hrs when i reach home , I dont have internet @ home so will not be able to reply to this thread then.
I you ppl have more suggestions pls tell me , i will try them.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 10, 2009)

@ tarey_g 

2 things may be culprit !!

PSU , Bios 

If bios problem means it ll run but wont good gives problem after running 

720 is AM3 Cpu so BIOS update is necessary


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2009)

I will chk that too


----------



## hellknight (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey.. what about that Asus M3N-H mobo.. does it have all the features in the overclocking department.. i remember that Asus only gives overclocking features in the high-end motherboards..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 11, 2009)

Guys, Finally today I did some cable management in my home PC and here are the results:

Before: 

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/2084/beforecablemanagement.th.jpg

After: 

*img188.imageshack.us/img188/2128/aftercablemanagement.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 11, 2009)

^^^ good work ! looking nice now


----------



## desiibond (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you. yes. Lot more tidy


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 13, 2009)

Thx for the support guys, the SMPS was culprit as I initially thought, got a replacement that day and everything is running fine since then .
Playing Crysis on all  settings very high and AA4x. Awesome. Will post pics later today


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 13, 2009)

My PC with temporary setup, will get a nice table when I move into a new place soon.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3429/3715525789_ed5b80cb1b_b.jpg

Visit this flickr set for rest of the pics 

*www.flickr.com/photos/52074159@N00/sets/72157621247689119/


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2009)

nice picture. congrats.

The only thing that I didn't like in that pic is the color of the mobo's PCB.

btw, are you a leftie?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 13, 2009)

yes leftie, nice observation  , check more pics in the *flickr gallary*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2009)

also, very less cable clutter on your desk. I have system, laptop, tv STB, worldspace, chargers near my pc and it feels like am in a web of cables


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ well clutter will accumulate gradually .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 14, 2009)

ok. so here's my slightly new rig interiors (added 2 extra LED fans at the top) 
---------

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/5912/dsc01347medium.th.jpg

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8638/dsc01346medium.th.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/4780/dsc01348medium.th.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2009)

^^^
Nice dude 

PS. I'm not too active on this forum now, if I do come online, I hang around in Chit-Chat and tech news rather than QnA (this in response to your question in a thread which I lost track of for some reason  )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 15, 2009)

@Tarey_g, nice rig there dude! Which LCD?
@Ashu, diwali nahi aayi abhi...itni lights kyu laga li?  BTW your rig's lookin' smokin' hot!


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ok. so here's my slightly new rig interiors (added 2 extra LED fans at the top)
> ---------
> 
> *img504.imageshack.us/img504/5912/dsc01347medium.th.jpg
> ...



cool and that GTX280 looks massive!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888

If u r gaming the Stock CPU cooler gets Hot with Corei7 ?? what s the temperature ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^^
> Nice dude
> 
> PS. I'm not too active on this forum now, if I do come online, I hang around in Chit-Chat and tech news rather than QnA (this in response to your question in a thread which I lost track of for some reason  )


ooh ok sure, i will be active here (in SHOWoff thread)  
------------


> @Tarey_g, nice rig there dude! Which LCD?
> @Ashu, diwali nahi aayi abhi...itni lights kyu laga li?  BTW your rig's lookin' smokin' hot!


@ Sunny: the LCD is viewsonic 

 and yes, thanx for the comment on my rig.. 
---------


> cool and that GTX280 looks massive!!!


@ desiibond: 

yup, i myself was surprised by this gpu card wen it 1st arrived at my house, its precisely 23" in length./. lol...
---------



> @ ashu888ashu888
> 
> If u r gaming the Stock CPU cooler gets Hot with Corei7 ?? what s the temperature ??


well, i havent measured it yet (using Riva Tuner) while playing any game, will do so and tell u surely today.. 

btw, is there any shortcut key so tat i can bring up the riva tuner temp window in-game (during a paused game, so tat i can view the temps... or shud i jus switch back to desktop (by ctrl-alt-del) to view that temp screen.. // ??
---------
edit: here u go with the screenshot: 

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/3104/rivatunergraphlarge.th.jpg


 
==============

*But, i hv sum doubt over the temp reading by riva tuner

my mobo temp shows 58 deg C while playing Crysis at 1920x1080 and with no AA but the ambient temp recorded by RT is 70 Deg C..*  

i hv the latest driver for gtx280 (186.18)
=============

Also, im looking for a suitable (air) cooler for the cpu.. can u guys tell me any.. ?? TRUE.. ?? or any other.. ? and with price plz.. 
---------

====================
=====================

Also, where can i find 3dmark vantage (for games) on a Digit DVD.. ?? (i dnt wanna d/load it from its official site as tast d/load is huge at 400mb.. 
=========

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 15, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @Tarey_g, nice rig there dude! Which LCD?
> @Ashu, diwali nahi aayi abhi...itni lights kyu laga li?  BTW your rig's lookin' smokin' hot!



Thx, It's a ViewSonic VX2240 16x10 2ms response LCD, 10,200 only 

ashu has gone LED crazy , from PC's to bathrooms


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> well, i havent measured it yet (using Riva Tuner) while playing any game, will do so and tell u surely today..
> 
> btw, is there any shortcut key so tat i can bring up the riva tuner temp window in-game (during a paused game, so tat i can view the temps... or shud i jus switch back to desktop (by ctrl-alt-del) to view that temp screen.. // ??
> ---------
> ...



U have been playing games @ 70C degrees & above , thats y i doubted - because many corei7 owners even my friend shocked after his temperature was checked reaching 93c with max load .

Corei7 920 is massive performance processor thats y temp goes higher , how much time u play continuously  ??

CPU - cooler - True 120 is best but u need to get the High RPM FAN , then Big problem with true120 the fan clip is so weak i think Thermal right provide a holder which used with TRUE120 get that 

Xigmatek Thor hammer is another choice - dont get SCCF !!

If u get ZALMAN coolers it would be gr8 , the build quality of zalman is providing fast heat dispersion  & low cost


----------



## amitash (Jul 15, 2009)

> my mobo temp shows 58 deg C while playing Crysis at 1920x1080 and with no AA but the ambient temp recorded by RT is 70 Deg C..



Its prolly ur procy temp thats past 70C...core i7's are in no way cool cpu's...you need better cooling...If you can, try to get the aquagate s1 like i did and go under water...I idle at 42C and load with crysis 16xAA at 52C at 3.4Ghz, but u have to mod ur case to get it to fit....Try to get the prolimatech megahalem air cooler...its available from lynx for 3k i think


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 15, 2009)

amitash said:


> Its prolly ur procy temp thats past 70C...core i7's are in no way cool cpu's...you need better cooling...If you can, try to get the aquagate s1 like i did and go under water...I idle at 42C and load with crysis 16xAA at 52C at 3.4Ghz, but u have to mod ur case to get it to fit....Try to get the prolimatech megahalem air cooler...its available from lynx for 3k i think



U r right !!

Corei7 is capable of handling anything which i used with my friends computer , but the problem is its very Hot 

Hardcore Performance - But when running prime 95 the temp shows 103c Degree in my friends computer on full LOAD after 6hrs 

We were shocked Then got Asus Triton 88 which very big cooler we fitted 4 120m Fans around then finally it shows 68c degree on full load 

corei7 - super hot - super performance


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 16, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> T
> ashu has gone LED crazy , from PC's to bathrooms


u can say so..but wait i havent shown u and all u guys my maruti 800 car.. is it.. (sense sumthing more dramatic)...



damngoodman999 said:


> U have been playing games @ 70C degrees & above , thats y i doubted - because many corei7 owners even my friend shocked after his temperature was checked reaching 93c with max load .
> 
> Corei7 920 is massive performance processor thats y temp goes higher , how much time u play continuously  ??
> 
> ...


well, at times i hv played continuously for 2-3 hrs (With the glas side panel open and sumtimes closed too)

so wich specific air/water cpu cooler shud i go for now.. ?? im all confused  

suggest me a cooler specifically for the  lga 1366 socket (core i7 type) so tat i dnt hv to do any modification in my cabinet... 

also, is playing at that hot temps of 70-75 deg C harmful f0r the cpu..?? (maybe in the long run)..??


amitash said:


> Its prolly ur procy temp thats past 70C...core i7's are in no way cool cpu's...you need better cooling...If you can, try to get the aquagate s1 like i did and go under water...I idle at 42C and load with crysis 16xAA at 52C at 3.4Ghz, but u have to mod ur case to get it to fit....Try to get the prolimatech megahalem air cooler...its available from lynx for 3k i think



i wud love to get a water cooling for a cpu but wich one to get for apart from auqagate (as i dnt wanna do any mod for my cabinet)  

is this the one megahalem tat u talking about ---> **www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=6058*

also, wat abt TRUE (see this page and tel me wat exactly shud i go for) ---> **www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=272*



damngoodman999 said:


> U r right !!
> 
> Corei7 is capable of handling anything which i used with my friends computer , but the problem is its very Hot
> 
> ...


thanx for tat update.... 


maxonline_mp said:


> Damn... you guys are rich
> 
> 
> plz click here


wats this ???


----------



## amitash (Jul 17, 2009)

^I would rather have the megahalem as acc to reviews its supposed to cool better...but it is more expensive....or you could get a true + mounting bracket + 2 high perf fans


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^

thanx for ur reply dude.. 

btw, wat exactly did u mod ur case in order to fit tat aquagate water cooler.. ??  giv me sum tips and directions so tat if the modding is NOT tat tedious i wud infact opt for water cooling than a megahalem.. 
--------------


----------



## amitash (Jul 18, 2009)

it is tedious, mainly because the PWM cooler on the evga board is very tall....the radiator if the aquagate doesnt fit....What i did was remove the top intake fan in my cabby, fit the radiator to the fan by drilling screwing holes and then screwed everything back...took a surprisingly long amount of time...and anyway, the aquagate wouldnt fit on the core i7, you will need a new lga1366 bracket which is not available...I manually manufactured a new bracket by moulding liquid allminium into the required dimensions in a furnace at 800C +


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 18, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx for ur reply dude..
> 
> ...



Megahalems & true 120 & Xigmatek Thor hammer 

These three are good coolers are same performance 

TRUE 120 with 2 high RPM fans will give u better cooling


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 19, 2009)

^^ 

thanx both of u 
--------

Ok, will go for TRUE 120 Extreme, but goodman, is the installation easy and straightforward as said in thei (TRUE) manuals or do i need to be cautious abt anything..?? 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 19, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888

it ll be easy but not like cooler master coolers , screw works are there with caution - then Fan thing bit complicated the fan clip is very slim when the Fan runs high spped the clip can not hold , so better get the new clip hold which bold its available alone 

Also look for ASUS TRITON 88  - which is nice newly launched gr8 cooler


----------



## amitash (Jul 19, 2009)

Also im not sure a second fan would fit on the true, because of the size of the pwm heatsink on the evga board...watch out for that.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 19, 2009)

amitash said:


> Also im not sure a second fan would fit on the true, because of the size of the pwm heatsink on the evga board...watch out for that.




Ya thats true may be he have to remove his side panel too 

Thats y many of them even me do not want to go for TRUE ! Mehalems also big ones - U can choose the Xigmatek thor hammer its really cool its equal to TRUE !


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 20, 2009)

amitash said:


> Also im not sure a second fan would fit on the true, because of the size of the pwm heatsink on the evga board...watch out for that.





damngoodman999 said:


> Ya thats true may be he have to remove his side panel too
> 
> Thats y many of them even me do not want to go for TRUE ! Mehalems also big ones - U can choose the Xigmatek thor hammer its really cool its equal to TRUE !



phew.. thanx to both of u guys, i better NOT buy sumthing tat will NOT fit exactly into my cabinet...

will look out for the thor hammer and also for ASUS TRITON 88 (googling it rite now)... 
--------


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I can't wait for DX11, and I noe u guys will get them here first. So we can have them too!!!!(in a way)


----------



## amitash (Jul 31, 2009)

^I probably wont anytime after it comes out...lets wait and see if good games actually come out and make use of them


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 31, 2009)

^^

yeah right, infact there's no point in getting aDX11 card this year (if at all they release) wen the games themselves are poised for a mid 2010 or end of 2010 release...
----------

btw, amitash, dude, (i hv seen the Asus triton) for the lga1366 socket --> *verdisreviews.com/reviews/asus-triton-88-lga1366-quiet-cpu-cooler-review/ 

but i dnt think its available in India..  does anyone knw wen they will be available ?? :-S


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for the quality of pics... my digicam is out of batteries and our D40 is with dad so had to use the cam on my 5130XM . Moreover, I am hardly showing-off here as I have not covered everything I have... but there is no point in running around the house clicking photos of all the gadgets I own lol 

My PC :-
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Image0021.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Image0022.jpg

My old MG10CD Amp :-
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Image0023.jpg

My geetar :-
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Image0024.jpg
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Image0025.jpg

This cute little thing :-
*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/Image0019.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 2, 2009)

^^
Awesome guitar there mate 
Too bad I wont understand it's technicalities


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2009)

*Nokia 5800 XpressMusic*

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/4184/dsc01016o.th.jpg


----------



## amitash (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww....nice dog


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 2, 2009)

heh thanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2009)

<envy>


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 5, 2009)

@Psychosocial, finally some showoff in the thread  , gr8


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 5, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> @Psychosocial, finally some showoff in the thread  , gr8



Thanks


----------



## bullyboy (Aug 8, 2009)

hi guys i know this is a little unorthodox but i figure its all i've got so i might as well show it off:
*www.speedtest.net/result/535336321.png


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 8, 2009)

^^ which country ???


----------



## bullyboy (Aug 8, 2009)

well i'm from kolkata but i moved to paris to do my b.a. in sorbonne


----------



## amitash (Aug 8, 2009)

thats awesome speed....i wonder if it will ever come here.


----------



## personifiedgenius (Aug 12, 2009)

here`s mine not as gr8 as u guys though...

My Guitar:

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/9871/dsc00021xbp.jpg

My Warrior:
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/219/dsc00023t.jpg

My PS2:
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/4854/dsc00028bkb.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5813/dsc00026uuk.jpg



My Laptop:

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/3572/dsc00029vrx.jpg


----------



## asingh (Aug 12, 2009)

Initial Set up:
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/3774/dsc00623.jpg

After a few weeks..UPGRADE...!notice the dust has all ready in ..on the fan...sorry about the hazy image...forgot to turn on the auto-flash..

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/9786/dsc00712d.jpg

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/6492/dsc00714b.jpg

Though am using one XFire bridge now...!


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 12, 2009)

Man HD4890 CFX w00t w00t!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2009)

asigh said:


> Initial Set up:
> *img252.imageshack.us/img252/3774/dsc00623.jpg
> 
> After a few weeks..UPGRADE...!notice the dust has all ready in ..on the fan...sorry about the hazy image...forgot to turn on the auto-flash..
> ...



Wow... that kicks ass.


----------



## amitash (Aug 13, 2009)

@asigh: i fail to spot the second hd4890, where is it?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

Last pic above your post


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Last pic above your post



yes..it is the last image. 

For some reason, I posted three images, can only see two now..???????


----------



## amitash (Aug 13, 2009)

^the image didnt load when i saw last time thx to our brilliant forum....anyway, u need to upgrade cpu for mych better frames dude, serious bottllenecking


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2009)

amitash said:


> ^the image didnt load when i saw last time thx to our brilliant forum....anyway, u need to upgrade cpu for mych better frames dude, serious bottllenecking



Yups..know that...! 

Will be going in for a Q9550 soon....! 

Thanks...!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2009)

My Xbox 360 Arcade (Jasper model) should be arriving by Monday. Should be able to post the pics with my _el shitty_ camera.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 15, 2009)

@ Ethan_Hunt

u ll mod after arriving ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Ethan_Hunt
> 
> u ll mod after arriving ???


Not immediately, but after sometime yes I will. Possibly next month. I'll also have to invest in a 24 inch Full HD LCD now. Can't play on my shitty CRT anymore.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

23.6" ^^^^


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 24, 2009)

Why this thread not active , 
Guys show off !! 

Ok here are some from my side (*Click on pics to enlarge*)

Warning !! 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3457/3850884413_360d4f260c_o.jpg


Playing on LAN (My PC and my friends laptop HP DV6 1211 AX) and PSP's. Multiplayer day 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3469/3851679974_71beb13eac_o.jpg

Closer look at the laptop
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3569/3851680038_828cd570a6_o.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ lol, loved tat door knob, from where u got it ?? 
------

wats that PSP doin (installing FW) in the 3rd pic..?? closer to the lappy.. ??
--------

nice pics,


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

^^comes with XFX graphic cards for free.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 25, 2009)

@ashu, yeah it came with graphic card and my maid threw it in garbage one day thinking of it as kachra . WTF

Thats adhoc file transfer between two PSP's .


----------



## Aspire (Aug 26, 2009)

*img352.imageshack.us/img352/7756/nokian73musiceditionxe3.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

Successfully installed D2+ firmware on my D2:

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/6506/0826102237.th.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/6535/0826102250.th.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/6535/0826102250.th.jpg

and am in love with my D2 once again


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^comes with XFX graphic cards for free.





tarey_g said:


> @ashu, yeah it came with graphic card and my maid threw it in garbage one day thinking of it as kachra . WTF
> 
> Thats adhoc file transfer between two PSP's .


thanx for tat update.. (im now thinking) tat y didnt i get my label for tat door knob wen i ordered my Evga gtx280 ??  lucky u..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ashu, any invitation printing press can get you those labels printed. 

All you need to do is to give the design and they will do that for you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888 

Its XFX non sense label " DONOT NOT DISTURB - GAMING " it only comes wid XFX  my friend got 8800GT XFX he put the label outside the door , his mom saw & thinks thats he always gaming she told his father then  moved the computer to the living room . he just put the label but he game only 2 hrs p/day so sad because of the label !!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ashu, any invitation printing press can get you those labels printed.
> 
> All you need to do is to give the design and they will do that for you.



aah. thanx for tat tip, how i cudnt think of tat.. 



damngoodman999 said:


> @ ashu888ashu888
> 
> Its XFX non sense label " DONOT NOT DISTURB - GAMING " it only comes wid XFX  my friend got 8800GT XFX he put the label outside the door , his mom saw & thinks thats he always gaming she told his father then  moved the computer to the living room . he just put the label but he game only 2 hrs p/day so sad because of the label !!


lol...poor lad.. 
hw shud hv game'd w'out the sticker , also these days parents are getting clever on we kids..lol..


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ ashu888ashu888
> 
> Its XFX non sense label " DONOT NOT DISTURB - GAMING " it only comes wid XFX  my friend got 8800GT XFX he put the label outside the door , his mom saw & thinks thats he always gaming she told his father then  moved the computer to the living room . he just put the label but he game only 2 hrs p/day so sad because of the label !!



Take the chance and grab that tag


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^

 lol.. nice tip


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

View from my cubicle (windows not yet cleaned, it's a new office):

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/9690/0826135817.th.jpg

My Panasonic headphones that I bought for 999 bucks:


*img339.imageshack.us/img339/9755/0826135843.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2009)

> @ desibond
> 
> View from my cubicle (windows not yet cleaned, it's a new office):



Wow what is that building big one , which place in bangalore ?? the outside a park ?? nice place to jog


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 26, 2009)

here is the layout for the door knob, like above, pls tell whether it will fit in the door handle or any changes should be made. I am creating a smilar door knob for myself.

*i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu174/VarDOS/Sample.gif


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wow what is that building big one , which place in bangalore ?? the outside a park ?? nice place to jog


It's the newly built Wipro Sarajapur road campus towers, each one 14 floors. That's not a park, empty space with lotz of trees.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> here is the layout for the door knob, like above, pls tell whether it will fit in the door handle or any changes should be made. I am creating a smilar door knob for myself.
> 
> *i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu174/VarDOS/Sample.gif



hmm. design it as per your favourite genre. I love F1 so I will use Prancing Horse as design anf i you like FPS, use gun design


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 26, 2009)

^
thanks for suggestion, can anybody tell me is the circles diameter correct and can it b hooked in the door handel


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 26, 2009)

Lets have a door knob sign layout design competition (With no prizes  ) .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hmm. design it as per your favourite genre. I love F1 so I will use Prancing Horse as design anf i you like FPS, use gun design


prancing horse.. ?? u a tafosi as well.. ?? kool, im one here as well.. 


Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^
> thanks for suggestion, can anybody tell me is the circles diameter correct and can it b hooked in the door handel


do one thing dude, jus make a cut out from the left side, like a rectangle type so tat it will join the circle , by doin so, u will not hv to worry abt the Circle dimensions  hope u got the idea.. 
--------
btw, on wat will u take a print out on..?? take it out on a glossy paper and NOT a matt paper as glossy paper is well thickened and will act well too...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ we can do our own designs , like putting any ones pictures instead of XFX DOG ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

^^

ofcourse.. ofcourse.. lol... who wud want a dog anyway..


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Why this thread not active ,
> Guys show off !!
> 
> Ok here are some from my side (*Click on pics to enlarge*)
> ...



Wow..nice...which monitor screen is that. And that seems like a CM690..??

You should have got the one with the side panel..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> here is the layout for the door knob, like above, pls tell whether it will fit in the door handle or any changes should be made. I am creating a smilar door knob for myself.
> 
> *i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu174/VarDOS/Sample.gif




I would suggest to keep a cut on the hole, and left side. Similiar to the Alpha Dog version. That way you can easily slide it into any door knob..irrespective of the knobs diamter, cause the knob head to mechanism cylinder will obviously be thin.

Now to think of it..I too had a door device like this. It came with my 8500GT. It is really cool...!~


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 30, 2009)

*img188.imageshack.us/img188/2163/desksra.th.jpg


Little changes


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 30, 2009)

asigh said:


> Wow..nice...which monitor screen is that. And that seems like a CM690..??


yup, tats CM690 and the LCD he's using is a Viewsonic brand.. 

@ damngoodman999 :

Nice.. 

wich cabinet is tat?? and wat abt the controller.. ?? logitech..? and is tat a zalman cooler..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 30, 2009)

@ ashu888ashu888

Its Zebronics - Reaper cabinet , Controller GLADIATOR dual shock , CPU cooler - ASUS SILENT KNIGHT AL 

I like if Zalman CPU cooler is available in INDIA 

Then Ashu u dint change anything yet ??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 31, 2009)

^^

thanx for the update buddy.. 

how much did tat controller costed u..?

naa, i hv been busy with certification exams so no upgrade for me yet, also im busy getting my Mac lappy from the U.S (Via a friend of mine) so working on tat too..lol...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

"The Lost Symbol" preorder has arrived today 

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/4624/0915194743.th.jpg

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/6783/0915195113.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ desi 

 u read books ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

^^yes.

Dan Brown
Robert Ludlum
Stephenie Meyer
Sidney Sheldon
...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ i am sick of books ! 

u r book worm


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 15, 2009)

+1 for DAN BROWN (i hv Angels & Demons, Da Vinci Code) ... 

and Ludlum too... (but i rather love Dan Brown much more.. ) 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 15, 2009)

@DESIBOND you are really lucky to get it so soon , enjoy reading it.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^Thank you. finished few chapters and is pretty good. 

only down side is that each chapter is only two to three pages long and there seems to be lot of charcters that are going to be involved in the story.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Dan Brown's new book out, as soon as exams over I'll buy that one...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^will let you know whether it's worth paying 700 bucks or to go for 50 bucks roadside edition


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^

ooh yaa, plz tell me wats the real difference b/w the bookstore and the road side editions..?? is it the content or is the "long" story cut "short" types..?? (i mean, is the length of the original story reduced in the road side editions..)..???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2009)

no, there's difference in paper quality, a bit...it's basically indian print....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

^^yes. the one that I bought is hardbound and it's huge. The paper is of high quality and can withstand years without breaking. 

those roadside editions have ultra low quality print and paper and they will turn brown after few months. just read once and throw away stuff.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2009)

but Dan's works are not a read-once-and-forget books, they are classics....


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 17, 2009)

for sure dan brown's work are classics... one of the best writers i would add...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

^^True. Even Titanic will suck if you watch it in theatre print on a 14" B&W TV


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2009)

haha....bas 'm ordering new computer......just one more exam...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

update: I have finished about 170 pages (out of 510) and the story is till going very slow and there isn't much excitement yet. 

Let's see if the story picks up pace after few chapters.

PS: this is made-for-movie novel, lot of cut scene type chapters and three lines of story running right now.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

Just bought these:

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/3953/0918201305.th.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/9023/0918201500.th.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/8213/0918201529.th.jpg

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/2236/0918201448.th.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8994/0918201603.th.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/2410/0918201643.th.jpg

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/3140/0918202215.th.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 18, 2009)

^^ its 3K ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

CX-200: 1.8k
500GB HDD: 4.8k


----------



## amitash (Sep 19, 2009)

^hmmm cx 500 is available for 1.2k on lynx


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

^^wow. CX500 is around 100$ in USA. you sure it's original. Let me know if you have the link. I need to buy another set of sub 2k earphones and I may go for them


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 19, 2009)

what will you do with others?

i mean you have x 30lp, 35lp and a philips headphone, and now this cx200 and yet thirsty to buy cx500 i seriously doubt your source of income is narcotics


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

actually, my EX-32LP died and I use panasonic full size headphones in office (only in office)

EX-35LP is my neighbours that I tested and CX500 is for my friend


----------



## amitash (Sep 20, 2009)

^i had seen it in the site some months back before i bought my senn hd202...it doesnt seem to be there anymore


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

just wait for a few more days...then i'll post the HD5850 here....


----------



## Nuxer (Sep 24, 2009)

My PC

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/2444/image0155f.th.jpg

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/2790/image0156e.th.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5225/image0157r.th.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/1894/image0158.th.jpg

Pics taken with  Nokia 5130 XpressMusic.


----------



## sujitm (Sep 24, 2009)

*My rig gallery*

Specs:
Intel 8200 + TTBT
Abit IP35-E
4 x 1 GB Transcend
2 x WD 1TB, 1 x WD750 Re3
Bijli Cabinet
Sunbeam Docking station
Logitech Z5300 + Creative Audigy 4

Rest in pics:

*thumbnails20.imagebam.com/4989/79ce9949887997.gif *thumbnails17.imagebam.com/4989/d6c84649887998.gif *thumbnails22.imagebam.com/4989/7e3cf749887999.gif *thumbnails3.imagebam.com/4989/82bd7749888000.gif *thumbnails2.imagebam.com/4989/f3f6a549888001.gif *thumbnails10.imagebam.com/4989/fed93149888002.gif *thumbnails12.imagebam.com/4989/e829d749888003.gif *thumbnails18.imagebam.com/4989/43658849888004.gif *thumbnails19.imagebam.com/4989/52d14749888005.gif 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: My rig gallery*



sujitm said:


> Specs:
> Intel 8200 + TTBT
> Abit IP35-E
> 4 x 1 GB Transcend
> ...



Hey did you just get this stuff. How much did the Sound Card cost..?

Nice PSU (good choice to go modular)..great GPU.


----------



## sujitm (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ didn't get all together. Upgraded one by one 
Sound card is 8424/- all incl
Yeah the GPU is huge man!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

HD 4890 CFx wow...


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 3, 2009)

^^^^

What ?


_


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2009)

w00t w00t........


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2009)

The following images are exclusively for TDF.

Please do not put these images in any other forum or website. This is exclusively for TDF members ONLY!

My friend enrolled in "Launch a Party" event and he got this:

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4536/1006095446.th.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/3923/1006095513.th.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/8935/1006095540.th.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/1598/1006095524.th.jpg


----------



## lopezabraham95 (Oct 6, 2009)

i hve jus started cabin modding.. hope this isnt bad for a beginner at all.. right guys? 

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/42/ogaaabebyz8y2sbr4c4gsjv.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

ya thats gr8 , its ANTEC 900 ?? wat modding u did ??


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats a large number of cables in there... 

@ *desiibond* Amazing! Free W7!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2009)

Great bond babai. I think you will be using the disk 

I am going to get my free windows 7 too. But it don't include any packing and neither it will be shipped in optical media.

The name of the version is "Windows 7 Ultimate Direct 4m Taratns" - Note: promotional content only not for sale or rental.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^I thought you were talking about you know where.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 7, 2009)

^^^
yes he is indeed talking about 'you know where' 


_


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 8, 2009)

@desibond, too bad it's 32bit what your friend got. no use for most of the ppl out here.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2009)

I wud hav put up pics of my rig....but that's gotta wait as my DigiCam has gone pooof(i think the lens is gone....a little light and pic is haywire(light aka sunlight in background or so))


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's two Images of My Setup, more detailed inside HW images will be posted soon.

*img188.imageshack.us/img188/7056/dsc00217js.jpg

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2418/dsc00223tx.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/5026/picture012.th.jpg

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/3659/picture013n.th.jpg

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/5163/picture014i.th.jpg


My old Motorokr E6, new 5800 XM and the Cowon D2.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 30, 2009)

@tkin I liked that bookshelf man.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

@ Desi 

Touchscreen fan ??? still using Moto E6 - that was mt first touch phone in 2007 !!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

yes man. Ever since i started using touch, am addicted to it. Touch is the only reason why i picked 5800 overn79
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


azaad_shri75 said:


> @tkin I liked that bookshelf man.



yes. And unlike my desk, looks so clean.


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yes man. Ever since i started using touch, am addicted to it. Touch is the only reason why i picked 5800 overn79
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



I cleaned it up to take the photo, you should look at it now


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

hehe okay. btw, you got two lightscribe burners!!! cool stuff


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *img689.imageshack.us/img689/5026/picture012.th.jpg
> 
> *img265.imageshack.us/img265/3659/picture013n.th.jpg
> 
> ...



aaaah!!! I have had my dirty hands on moto E6 phone and D2(An ear at this beauty) i have to admit that CX200 stole the show that day. When you come again.. i will have my hands on 5800XM.


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> hehe okay. btw, you got two lightscribe burners!!! cool stuff


No, not LS, the logos are for SecurDisc, developed by Nero and LG, its supposed to screw your disc, and the other logo is Super-Multi, LS drives are waste of money, got one in my Download rig, ASUS, really old one, and the best part is that I never bought a LS DVD.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

ah okay. more pics and inside pics please


----------



## tkin (Oct 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ah okay. more pics and inside pics please


Well, I will try 2morrow, lately I had faced some issues with my PC, since the last time I opened my PC and cleaned it, it crashed twice, starts with a normal BSOD, after that it simply does not post, stuck at bios prompt screen, HDD light not glowing, system powers up normally, issue fixed after 5mins on its own, I used Orthos beta for 36hrs straight and also memtest86 for 12hrs after that, ran HDtune and Furmark also, no issues, looks like a loose conn. issue, tried to recreate the issue(seems crazy right?) to isolate the fault but no luck, weird.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 30, 2009)

@ Tkin

Wat headphone are u using looking nice ???


----------



## tkin (Oct 31, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ Tkin
> 
> Wat headphone are u using looking nice ???


You'll be surprised, its Audiophile 501 from Zebronics @ 450/-, its cheap but quality is really nice, bass is quite good, a very good VFM product. Its very hard to get quality Full ear headphones these days, these are quite good, also comes with 1yrs warranty.

*www.zebronics.net/images/Pro/Headphones/audiophile501_1.jpg

*www.zebronics.net/pro_headphone501.asp


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ hey thanks man ! 

looks gr8 nice choice of selections u bought especially the T220 i like monitor - its not available any where now a days !!


----------



## tkin (Oct 31, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ hey thanks man !
> 
> looks gr8 nice choice of selections u bought especially the T220 i like monitor - its not available any where now a days !!


Yup, its replaced with P2250 at less price(11.5k vs 13k for T220) boasting 1080p display.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2009)

Guys my HD5850 has arrived..will post pics tonight or tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## static_x (Nov 6, 2009)

Bought Apple iPOD touch 64 GB @19K from ebay.

*images03.olx.in/ui/3/21/93/50011893_1.jpg


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 6, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Guys my HD5850 has arrived..will post pics tonight or tomorrow morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



congrats and it supports directx 11?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2009)

^^yup..right now playing CRYSIS with all settings maxed out 1920x1080 resolution using *ultrahighcfg*(check google) and 4xAA in game....the game is simply beautiful...no lag


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^Yes, of course.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ awesome man.. congrats.. but please post some screenshots..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2009)

static_x said:


> Bought Apple iPOD touch 64 GB @19K from ebay.


wow 64Gb. awesome. congrats mate


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2009)

hellknight said:


> ^^ awesome man.. congrats.. but please post some screenshots..


*img.techpowerup.org/091108/S8002538.jpg
     *img.techpowerup.org/091108/S8002539.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

that thing with orange border is the only thing that is currently visible to my eyes. congrats, that's one hell of a PC


----------



## hellknight (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice pics.. and nice cabinet too.. btw.. you mind posting your 3D mark score in the 3D mark score thread..


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2009)

Thnx guys.....the gfx card is overwhelming...it's heavy too..at first it wasn't even fitting because of the HDD, so i had to rearrange and cables and HDD and all....

I havn't got 3D Mark Vantage, downloading is a pain as it is engaged in some other download(*ahem ahem*)


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

^^ Waiting for the Vantage score. Nice rig.

When will you do the cable management...!


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

^^
Yes. Just needs a few more posters, that's all.

*lolcat.com/pics/threadlovercat.jpg


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 28, 2009)

Here are a few quick snapshots of my new rig:

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/3061/image028r.jpg
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/6499/image026o.jpg
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/9972/image031n.jpg
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8762/image033z.jpg
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/4125/image032bq.jpg


----------



## Nithu (Nov 28, 2009)

^^ dats a very nice rig man...
but d images u posted r too small....


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> Here are a few quick snapshots of my new rig:
> 
> *img80.imageshack.us/img80/3061/image028r.jpg
> *img230.imageshack.us/img230/6499/image026o.jpg
> ...



Hey..excellent rig. Wow. But those images are far too small. I really want to see that GPU, in the cabinet. What a whooping PSU. Nice. Thinking of Quad SLI in the future...??


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 28, 2009)

Nithu said:


> ^^ dats a very nice rig man...
> but d images u posted r too small....





asigh said:


> Hey..excellent rig. Wow. But those images are far too small. I really want to see that GPU, in the cabinet. What a whooping PSU. Nice. Thinking of Quad SLI in the future...??



Thanks for the appreciation friends!

Yep! They are just casual snapshots (on Nokia 3120 Classic) at 1600x1200, but *quality *is not good enough for large display. So I allowed downsizing. If you guys think they are worthwhile, I can update the post later with better pix replacing these small ones. Unfortunately, that will have to wait as my camera is out of my hand for now!

Quad SLI? Sure, but I can do that only after the price of GeForce GTX 295 drops to 30% of its current price. I just debited 150K from my account in building this rig!


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> Here are a few quick snapshots of my new rig:
> 
> *img80.imageshack.us/img80/3061/image028r.jpg
> *img230.imageshack.us/img230/6499/image026o.jpg
> ...


The pictures don't do complete justice to that monster rig of yours. Looks like you need a great camera to go with it too.  Awesome rig though.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow said:


> The pictures don't do complete justice to that monster rig of yours. Looks like you need a great camera to go with it too.  Awesome rig though.



Thanks to you for the kind words *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif! As I said, my camera is not at hand now . I still have my good old Nikon N8008s film camera and Sony DCR-DVD605 digital camcorder though. I can either post film camera pix scanned in, or a short video. What do you suggest? I would rather wait for a week till I get back the digital camera. 4000x3000 pixels anyone?


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

sjoardar said:


> Thanks to you for the kind words *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon7.gif! As I said, my camera is not at hand now . I still have my good old Nikon N8008s film camera and Sony DCR-DVD605 digital camcorder though. I can either post film camera pix scanned in, or a short video. What do you suggest? I would rather wait for a week till I get back the digital camera. 4000x3000 pixels anyone?


Yes yes yes, just post some good old images, specially of the components. I'm just drooling to see it. All hail you and your rig.
*smiley.onegreatguy.net/allhail.gif


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

tkin said:


> Yes yes yes, just post some good old images, specially of the components. I'm just drooling to see it. All hail you and your rig.
> *smiley.onegreatguy.net/allhail.gif


King *sjoardar* would be an apt name. What say? 

4000x3000 pixels is like a mountain!  Best downsize to 1024x768 and post thumbnails here. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I am all for a short video either, although many of us here have bandwidth limitations, so the best would again be what I suggested just now.


----------



## sjoardar (Nov 30, 2009)

tkin said:


> Yes yes yes, just post some good old images, specially of the components. I'm just drooling to see it. All hail you and your rig.
> *smiley.onegreatguy.net/allhail.gif





Krow said:


> King *sjoardar* would be an apt name. What say?
> 
> 4000x3000 pixels is like a mountain!  Best downsize to 1024x768 and post thumbnails here.
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



You guys make me blush, but thanks! I'll see what I can do and how soon.

The following are a few makeshift 1024x758 versions of the old pix of my rig and new closeups of my graphics card and PSU:

*img.techpowerup.org/091202/IMG_0008 1024x768.jpg

*img.techpowerup.org/091130/Image031.jpg

*img.techpowerup.org/091130/Image033.jpg

*img.techpowerup.org/091130/Image032.jpg

*img.techpowerup.org/091130/Image030.jpg

*img.techpowerup.org/091130/Image029.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Nov 30, 2009)

that is smoking!!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

^ /me drools out a river.


----------



## amitash (Dec 1, 2009)

^heh awesome rig!!... i shud agree, its the same as mine


----------



## desiibond (Dec 2, 2009)

@amitash, any luck with your seagate HDD?


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 2, 2009)

desiibond said:


> that is smoking!!!!





Krow said:


> ^ /me drools out a river.



Thanks a lot folks! With my age-old P-4 system till a few months back, I used to suffer from inferiority complex. Now I feel I am in the same league with the others in Digit Forums. However, as they say, a computer is only as good as its user, and in that respect I am still light-years behind you guys. For the moment, therefore, I am content to play catch-up as I keep visiting the Digit Forums.

Meanwhile I have replaced the first pix in my last post with a better one (scaled down from 4000x3000 pixels). In case that violets any of the forum rules, please do let me know. If so, I shall take it off.



amitash said:


> ^heh awesome rig!!... i shud agree, its the same as mine



Thanks and, yes, I noted the similarity of our rigs in the overclocking forum earlier. I also claimed to be lucky on that count as I hope to benefit directly from your experience in overclocking. I wish I had your RAM (or Corsair Dominator) though. I made a serious error in choosing the RAM, entirely on account of my own stupid mis-judgment. 

I must reiterate one point though. Throughout the planning period and during the actual shopping for the components I got endless advice, tips and support from the Digit Forum members. That's what made this rig a reality. Particularly, I must mention _*topgear*_'s help in this direction. Towards the later stage, when I got to know _*thunder.02dragon*_, I got plenty of help, including hands-on help from him in setting up this rig. I believe this is the kind of spirit that makes this forum thrive.


----------



## amitash (Dec 2, 2009)

^the board is a dream for Ocing, ill be glad to help, all u need is ask

@desiibond: i gave the HDD to segate, they said it was a firmware prob, flashed a new firmware and gave it to me, they said even this wont last long and ill have to change hdd, im currently backing up all the data, then ill get a replacement for a new segate


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2009)

^^good good. Glad to see that your data is safe!!


----------



## Nuxer (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is the pics of my new Acer Aspire 5542G Laptop.

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/6063/image0201v.th.jpg

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/2184/image0202.th.jpg

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/9827/image0203.th.jpg

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/5199/image0205.th.jpg

*img686.imageshack.us/img686/5194/image0206.th.jpg


*Specifications*

AMD Turion II X2 M500 (2.2 GHz, 1 MB L2 Cache), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 512 MB VRAM, 15.6" HD LED LCD, 3 GB Memory, 320 GB HDD, DVD Super Multi DL drive, Acer Nplify 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 2.1+EDR, Multi-in-1 card reader, 6 cell Li-ion battery.


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> ^the board is a dream for Ocing, ill be glad to help, all u need is ask



All in good time, meaning, when I have a stretch of a few hours of free time without having to worry what I need to do in the very next hour!

I know about OC'ing only in theory, but hands-on I am a complete noob. So I may need a bit of hand-holding, showing me the way step by step. So thanks in advance! I shall let you know as soon as I am ready.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2009)

Just got the new iPod touch 3g 64gb for 24k...


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

^Teh rich boi! Post pics man, don't make me drool without seeing it.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2009)

^pics coming soon... havin too much fun playin wid it


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2009)

congrats Nuxer and amitash for your new toys


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2009)

my new ps3 slim.

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/IMG_0452.jpg


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2009)

^^

wooooooooooooow....  congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatsssssss

how much it costed u..??? and is it modded..?? (afaik, ps3 are still way behind for modding) bit still asking..


----------



## Nuxer (Dec 11, 2009)

@ desiibond

Thanks


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 11, 2009)

> ^^
> 
> wooooooooooooow....  congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatsssssss
> 
> how much it costed u..??? and is it modded..?? (afaik, ps3 are still way behind for modding) bit still asking..


PS3=20k
NGS2=2799

And thanks


----------



## hellknight (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome... congrats.. It is available for 20k in Chandigarh.. and the older one is for 18500 free with 2 Game DVDs..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

Did some cable management & changed the Acrylic sheet in the side panel CLEAR Glass

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3894/20122009209.jpg


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 20, 2009)

^ COOL...AWESOME...TERRIFIC

really appreciated


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 20, 2009)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> ^ COOL...AWESOME...TERRIFIC
> 
> really appreciated



Thank u soo much !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2009)

Man Zebby cabbys luk awesome..i'm lukin in2 modding my CM 334 but in the summers not now...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Man Zebby cabbys luk awesome..i'm lukin in2 modding my CM 334 but in the summers not now...



Yes u r rite ! modding is fun - rather than getting costly cabinets only rough thing is powder coating inside case .

all i have is 2 equipments for modding (ANGLE CUTTER & DRILLER )


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 21, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Yes u r rite ! modding is fun - rather than getting costly cabinets only rough thing is powder coating inside case .
> 
> all i have is 2 equipments for modding (ANGLE CUTTER & DRILLER )



I didn't get, how to do at home, what are required.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 21, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> I didn't get, how to do at home, what are required.



U dont need to spend more - but u need driller & Dremer tool , Dremer tool is costly so i choose angle cutter 

i ll post 2 tools i have 

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/8154/02skilpowertools1copy.gif *img340.imageshack.us/img340/02skilpowertools1copy.gif/1/w350.png
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/6682/skilcutter.jpg *img340.imageshack.us/img340/skilcutter.jpg/1/w450.png


With these 2 u can do - if u need any video use youtube how to mod computer case


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 21, 2009)

ok got it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

People, don't laugh at me when I post mine. This' my request.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2009)

^^ Hey just post yaar ! nothing is perfect ! no body laughs


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 22, 2009)

no body is perfect

go on ..post whats the best with u


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

Sh*t! Here are 'em. I don't care 'bout the outer looks, but the ones inside. The speakers an' cabby are 6 yrs. ol'! 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/21122009072.jpg
Sh*t kinda, so-called "PC table"

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/21122009073.jpg
Cable management, people? 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/21122009074.jpg
Erm... 

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/21122009075.jpg
Audi R10 TDi rocks!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 22, 2009)

^^
That's a nice workspace!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

^Thanks, buddy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice mobo, mention the gfx card ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

^XFX GeForce 9800GTX+.


----------



## hot zubs (Dec 22, 2009)

oh man those speakers look ancient piece... does it still work??? how old z it???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 22, 2009)

Ngeek --

Nice geek setup !! het when u changed ur Intel processor to AMD ???


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 22, 2009)

@Altair [My man! ]: Those speakers are better than most o' the modern speakers. Superb clarity. I'm usin' that from the time I had P4, 512 MB DDR RAM! 

@damn: Forgot to mention, thank ye. I changed my proccy on Sat. Again, ye'll be darned if I told you which proccy is that. Little brother o' yours, know which proccy? Is it any good? GPU's my cousin's.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 23, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @Altair [My man! ]: Those speakers are better than most o' the modern speakers. Superb clarity. I'm usin' that from the time I had P4, 512 MB DDR RAM!
> 
> @damn: Forgot to mention, thank ye. I changed my proccy on Sat. Again, ye'll be darned if I told you which proccy is that. Little brother o' yours, know which proccy? Is it any good? GPU's my cousin's.



Finally u stole the GPU from ur cousin ! HD 4850 sonic is with ur cousin now ?

phenom 2 920 ??


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2009)

which GPU is it? And @NVIDIAgeek, no offense meant, but the speakers really look fuuny.


----------



## sjoardar (Dec 23, 2009)

@NVIDIAgeek: I don't see any reason for you to be so hesitant to show your rig. It's pretty cool and, yes, with a little better cable management it would actually be great! You are absolutely right: what's inside is more important than the outward look. The look is only for aesthetics. That _is _important, but not as much as what's inside.
BTW I recognise your cabby as the iBall GrabbIt which was my cabby too for the my last (P-4) system. I had to reluctantly retire it because it was a little too small to accommodate my new components. It is still waiting, packed in a box, to be picked up by any prospective customer. I have had no luck so far!
However, I don't understand why you call your computer desk "Sh*t"! I wish I had that much space. It does serve your purpose more than adequately, doesn't it? I believe it could serve my purpose too. I have none too small a desk (4'x3'), but after my recent upgrade I have no room for my printer and scanner on that desk. I believe that long and rounded desk design could solve my problem.


----------



## sjoardar (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm! This is the second Digit forum that I find dead after my last post!! Is that just a coincident, or is there something wrong I said?


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 9, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Did some cable management & changed the Acrylic sheet in the side panel CLEAR Glass
> 
> *img692.imageshack.us/img692/3894/20122009209.jpg



woohoo same cabinet. Err where is the side panel fans? Is it not reaper? Which cpu cooler is that and how much does that cost?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 10, 2010)

^^ its asus silent knight cooler & side panel i did some Mods just plain sheet !


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ its asus silent knight cooler & side panel i did some Mods just plain sheet !



i bought a stupid computer table for my precious and nothing is visible from the side panel. Only the face is visible. Curse this table!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 19, 2011)

^ It shows you have the skill to "STOP" things dude


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

Let me know any comments on my Cable Management inside my HAF 932.

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/DSC01017.jpg


----------



## R2K (Mar 20, 2011)

^^
good job...nicely done


----------



## digibrush (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice and clean!! 

Anyway, Happy Holy!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

I didnt find a proper thread to post this.Thats why posting here..

I changed the batteries of my Microsoft wireless kb 700 for the first time.It lasted for 13 months  yeah 13 months of gaming,chating,etc.The product claimed 6 months of battery life and I expected a maximum of 4 months.But this was incredible, 13 months.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

My Gamma after cable management....

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/NZXT%20Gamma/DSCN0439.jpg


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 22, 2011)

> Microsoft wireless kb 700 for the first time.It lasted for 13 months


 WOW! which batteries ?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

Your cabinet looks great now manju!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> WOW! which batteries ?



The default ones, duracell small sized batteries.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

*oi53.tinypic.com/22es7a.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

mailme why are you not using routing holes for 24pin atx and putting it in optical drive cage?

sam nice. use routing holes for sata cable too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2011)

@Sam : Awesome setup mate. Very neat cable management. Might visit your house if I find time.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Your cabinet looks great now manju!!



Thanks lord



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mailme why are you not using routing holes for 24pin atx and putting it in optical drive cage?



I'm using it through routing holes only, it is a bit lenthy so 1" of it enters the drive cage....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 23, 2011)

^^now i get it after seeing carefully. well done


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks JAS.... :glass-jumping:


----------



## sparx (Mar 25, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Ve8lH.jpg

Cable management on my 0.8k crappy Cabinet.
Put the hardrive in opposite direction so that the SATA cable coming out of it don't add to the clutter


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 25, 2011)

^ Nice. Very tidy. Just make sure your cables are not in the path of any fan. Then you will have a great air flow.


----------



## sparx (Mar 25, 2011)

ironically my room pics:

*i.imgur.com/INZ7J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/323uy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/F4s4v.jpg


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 25, 2011)

^^^ that is some great room !!

proper workbench to keep things flowing
good looking cabby (which is it??) (and whats in the bowl??)
water to keep the mind fresh
comfy bed to study (do i spot a comic book and a novel -- correct if wrong ??) (i believe exams are over. r u still studying ??)


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 25, 2011)

@SPARX great work on a cheap cabby....


----------



## sparx (Mar 25, 2011)

That cabby is some foxin crap, modded it completely: drilled holes on the side panel for extra fans, painted it golden on top of stupid  red colour. Etched the white design myself

That bowl contains home made grease, I was in need of grease at 2am night for my modded computer table. So mixed edible oil+vaseline+talcum powder+moisturising lotion. Not that bad.

I dont sleep in that bed, it is for my books to take the naps. There no comic books, just magazines, novels and study book. Last exam-computer on 30th then  entrance exams. But not studying since 2 days.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 25, 2011)

sparx said:


> That cabby is some foxin crap, modded it completely: drilled holes on the side panel for extra fans, painted it golden on top of stupid  red colour. Etched the white design myself



that is some pretty awesome work there !!!! 

BTW sorry abt that comic book, should have known...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont have pics right now but recently I upgraded my C2D beast to compete with the current gen games ....... and added quite a few gaming and multimedia accessories. Sharing with my TD fellow members...

*Intel Corei7 2600K
Coolermaster N620 CPU Air Cooler
Coolermaster 690 Gaming Cabbie
Coolermaster 650W PSU
Windows 7 x64/Windows 2008 Server x64 : Dual Boot
ASUS P8P67 Pro Mobo
G.Skill 16GB 1600Mhz RAM
Sapphaire Radion HD5850 X 2 Crossfire 
DELL 24" UltraSharp IPS 1080p Panel
80GB Intel X25-M Solid State Device
3.0 TB Internal Storage RAID 0 configured
1.0 TB External Storage eSata option
500GB External Portable Drive
LG Blue Ray/HD DVD Drive
ASUS DVDRW
Linksys E2000 WiFi-n Router
D-Link CAT 6 Networked
ACER 4741z wifi-n Laptop
Microsoft Reclusa backlit Gaming Keyboard
Razor Gaming Mouse
Razor Gaming Pad
Xbox 360 20GB
Xbox 360 wireless controllers x 2
Logitech G27 racing Wheel
Altec Lansing ATP5
Altec Lansing BXR1221
ONKYO HTS 6200 Home Theater
LG 47" LH70 FullHD 1080p LCD
PSP Modded 1st gen
V.iPod 30GB 
HTC Desire HD OTA 2.21
iPod Touch 16GB Second Gen JailBroken
iPhone 3G 8GB OS 4.0 JailBroken
APC 800 VA Smart UPS
Microtech 2KVA Online UPS

Would like to also add ..... 

TataSky Plus HD
Panasonic BD60 Region Free Hard Moded BluRay Player 
Philips DVP5500S DVD player
Sennheiser MX160 Earphones
SteelSeries Gaming Headphones
Sony DR-BT101 Bluetooth Headphones
Sony H50 Digicam
Sony TRV250E Handycamm
Creative EP630
Creative Zen MP3 player
WD TV Media Player
AC Ryan PlayOn HD Media Player.*



sparx said:


> ironically my room pics:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/INZ7J.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/323uy.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/F4s4v.jpg



Though I have never been the untidy lad of my college room, but the pics still gives a nostalgic feeling of the best days on ones life...... the college days ........


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 25, 2011)

@sparx: Why not show how you modded your computer? Post some pics? I think we all can learn a lot from what you have done.


----------



## sparx (Mar 25, 2011)

Err.. I dint take any pics while modding. I have to take the pics now then. Ok I will try and post whatever I can


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/139513-rig-2-0-a.html#post1409920


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> *oi53.tinypic.com/22es7a.jpg



whats the model number of ur gpu....???????


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2011)

@sam
psu looks very cheap. fsp?


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 9, 2011)

Gollum said:


> @sam
> psu looks very cheap. fsp?



Well!!! U cud see *SAGA* written,dont you?  It is FSP!!!


----------



## Blue Ripazah (Jun 9, 2011)

what graphic card is it????????????????????????


----------



## digibrush (Jun 9, 2011)

...5670?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 16, 2011)

Don`t wanna double post ... Check out my mods here


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

This is my PC not great though but does the job. 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/5857084523_36e98fd9d8_b.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

^^gr8... which mice is tat?


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^gr8... which mice is tat?


MX518, its been logitech crown product for years.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Megamind said:
			
		

> ^^gr8... which mice is tat?


Like tkin said its Logitech MX518. A damn good mouse.


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> its been logitech crown product for years.


Yeah right ans still people are buying it thats a big thing for Logitech. A mouse so many years old and still on top.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2011)

My SB!

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Sandy%20bridge/DSCN0730Custom.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks soooo good, want!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 23, 2011)

^^all black 

@gamerananad
who's that chick ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> This is my PC not great though but does the job.
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/5857084523_36e98fd9d8_b.jpg



Who is that adorning the desktop.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> Who is that adorning the desktop.



yvonne strahovski


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

desiibond said:


> yvonne strahovski


Hmm, lets see what google image search yields.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 24, 2011)

^^she's the hot chick in Chuck
she's also in Mass Effect 2


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

Not as pretty on google image search.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> ^^she's the hot chick in Chuck
> she's also in Mass Effect 2



Miranda. :C_rabbit:


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 8, 2011)

Not so good at looks and management..cuz.. its a mini-atx cabinet .. ( iball )  but it does my work except good gaming... 
Processor and Graphic card MISMATCH ! 

*s4.postimage.org/2gemb5wf8/08072011074.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

^^Reminds me of the old days... Where r the XMS 2?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 8, 2011)

i already took the pic without xms 2 .. wait, i will upload another.. btw.. the stats in my computer showed good score..

*s3.postimage.org/4k5mheb3c/windows_7_base_score.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Nice setup. A pic with the XMS2 is needed for MAXIMUM REP.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

^^Good scores.. If u had a quad cpu, the proccy also would hav reached 7..


----------



## R2K (Jul 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> My SB!
> 
> *i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Sandy%20bridge/DSCN0730Custom.jpg







gameranand said:


> This is my PC not great though but does the job.
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3138/5857084523_36e98fd9d8_b.jpg



you ppl own some sweet rigs....congrats.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently upgraded my system. here are some snaps. 
My config 


Intel Core i5 2400
Intel DH 67 BL
G.Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL
500GB WD Caviar Blue + 250 GB Seagate + 80 GB Seagate
FSP SAGA II 500W
Cooler Master 430 Black Elite 
LG DVD Writer

Inside! - No so much of a cable management. 
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/4458/insidecpu.th.jpg
Front view W/o Flash
*img204.imageshack.us/img204/1764/powered.th.jpg
My Desk
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8552/setupvq.th.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2011)

^ good upgrade.


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2011)

Charan, nice and neat. Congratulations.


Woaah...2004 joinee. Gosh...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm putting up the pics of my RIG...
and some pics while playing Crysis 2 (1080p...everything maxed out)

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/DSC_1436.jpg

In the absence of light!!
*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/DSC_1431.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/DSC_1438.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/DSC_1448.jpg

Playing Crysis 2
*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/DSC_1453.jpg

The tool with which I captured the above..
*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Camera/IMG_1245.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Camera/IMG_1243-1.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Camera/IMG_1243.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you installed the DX11 and Hi-res texture pack?

In game screenshot with afterburner would be nice too.


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2011)

Mmm. Nice camera.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

AWESOME UPGRADE @Charan   

@reaper_vivek


Man your PC is AWESOME  The Nikon DSLR is sweet


----------



## desiibond (Jul 13, 2011)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I'm putting up the pics of my RIG...
> and some pics while playing Crysis 2 (1080p...everything maxed out)



everything looks good except those speakers.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

ico said:


> ^ good upgrade.





asingh said:


> Charan, nice and neat. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Woaah...2004 joinee. Gosh...


Thanks 



thetechfreak said:


> AWESOME UPGRADE @Charan



Yea.. some guy suggested this rig, I wonder who that is!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2011)

Charan said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.. some guy suggested this rig, I wonder who that is!!



LOL

Now I remember, I myself suggested this 

Congrats again


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

@charan: nice, need to work with those cables. 

@vivek: green on red, awesome man!!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 13, 2011)

I have installed DX11 and Hig hes pack now...Will play with it later...as for the pics here they are in an other thread...DX9 for now..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136888-crysis-2-discussion-48.html#post1450520


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> @charan: nice, need to work with those cables.


Yep.. I need to work on that.. I have to tie all the SATA cables together first..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Guys....
@desiibond You should have seen my previous speakers...These are 2.1 but I couldn't accomodate all on the table......

@Skud....hehehe


----------



## S_V (Jul 14, 2011)

@Charan

Nice Upgrades... I really like your Table.. How much it costed you?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2011)

S_V said:


> @Charan
> 
> Nice Upgrades... I really like your Table.. How much it costed you?



Thanks. The table cost me 4.5K.


----------



## S_V (Jul 14, 2011)

Good one... 

But your are blocking the main section of CPU and cards..... Just make sure you use space between cabinet and wood wall..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2011)

S_V said:


> Good one...
> 
> But your are blocking the main section of CPU and cards..... Just make sure you use space between cabinet and wood wall..


the CPU is kept on a trolly, and I have kept sufficient space between the CPU and the wooden wall


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

Did some CM, where shall I put those unwanted bunch of cables!

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/6177/20110714182510.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

Post a pic first.


----------



## S_V (Jul 14, 2011)

@ithehappy

Well you know you can cut them off...


----------



## Skud (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty well done, Saurav. May be the PCI-e cables can be routed through the bottom instead of the top.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

S_V said:


> @ithehappy
> 
> Well you know you can cut them off...





Skud said:


> Pretty well done, Saurav. May be the PCI-e cables can be routed through the bottom instead of the top.


Will try that.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

The processor power cable can be routed from (1) to (2).Look at the figure given below.And also attach  all drive bay to hide the cables.Look at (3)
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/Coolermaster-guts_full-Copy.jpg


----------



## d3p (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Did some CM, where shall I put those unwanted bunch of cables!
> 
> *img339.imageshack.us/img339/6177/20110714182510.jpg



Well done Saurav, 912 is A-OK.....BTW what just happened to your mobo few months ago ????

@tenida: Just an info. If someone have a non modular PSU then it gives a pain in head [I meant something] to hide them under HDD Cage.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ I know about its really pain to hide cables of non-modular psu but in Ithehappy  case i am saying to attach the HDD Bay to give a obstacle to the cables that we can see.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Well done Saurav, 912 is A-OK.....BTW what just happened to your mobo few months ago ????


That's a 690II Plus!
MoBo was acting weirdly, then the problem just disappeared. I am confident that it will come back again 

@Amartya- Thanks for the layout. I didn't notice the 2nd spot.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

*Post your PC picture here*

*I think we should have a thread where we can post our Computer rig pictures.**Moderator please stick it*.Please friends post your pc pics now.

BTW. I will post my new PC pics after completing assembling.

Here's my old computer:-

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0569.jpg
*Byomkesh Bakshi in action*
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0565.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/IMG_0171.jpg
*My old cabinet *
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/Gizmos/12082010058.jpg
Reliable *MSI P45 NEO3-FR motherboard*


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

Nice sticker work bro !


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

Thanks bro  But this cabinet is not there now.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

^ If u see mine - it will seem like 90's model !!


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

Then post fast. We love oldies.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

Not bad, at least you have a better CPU than me. 

And you never clean those???


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

^ Ya i Do - But i always sit in front of ma PC so lazily i keep everything in the table itself ..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

battlestations > "pc picture"
post more pleax I wanna see your rigs


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Post your PC picture here*

It's the same thing as "the SHOWOFF thread" which is already stuck. Both threads are now merged.


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Some of mine (repeat telecast):- 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...inet-unboxing-installation-3.html#post1441249


----------



## S_V (Jul 21, 2011)

Here goes mine.....

Still lot of things to set it right and also I am planning to make New table Myself (with help of woodworkers) to fit my rig well along with that Giant TV

That monitor is 24" Big Screen unfortunately it's dominated by that 40" Monster behind it....  

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/My%20Rig/SSD%20and%20TV/DSCF2041.jpg

...
.
.
.
.
.
*Did i ever mentioned before that My speakers Bring true Life to that Giant Screen?*


----------



## TheMost (Jul 21, 2011)

^^^

How much Do ur rig cost ( leave TV ) ??
and how much that TV costs ???


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^^^
> 
> How much Do ur rig cost ( leave TV ) ??
> and how much that TV costs ???


You wouldn't want to know


----------



## coolgame (Jul 21, 2011)

lemme noe


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 21, 2011)

My PC  . Not very good but does the job.
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/8564/dsc03699w.th.jpg*img546.imageshack.us/img546/7213/dsc03692i.th.jpg*img695.imageshack.us/img695/5020/dsc03691y.th.jpg*img204.imageshack.us/img204/7592/dsc03687p.th.jpg*img684.imageshack.us/img684/387/clipboard01jwh.th.jpg

Pics for other gadgets coming soon 

@S_V and Skud Awesome rigs guys. Wayyy better than mine.


----------



## coolgame (Jul 21, 2011)

which tv plzzzzzz


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Samsung LED 40". Check in the Latest Purchase thread for details.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 21, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> My PC  . Not very good but does the job.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice rig man congrats


----------



## Skud (Jul 21, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> My PC  . Not very good but does the job.
> 
> Pics for other gadgets coming soon
> 
> @S_V and Skud Awesome rigs guys. Wayyy better than mine.




Yeah, not very good, sure, with that Dell 22", Webcam, MX518, CM Elite 430, HP Laserjet MFD etc. And God knows what beating inside!!! LOL.

BTW, how many printers/MFD do you have? And which model that HP one is?


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 22, 2011)

@Skud
Only one MFD. It's an HP M1005 laserjet. The other one's a lexmark mfd that has been defunct for years. The inside of the PC is just an athlon ii x4 635 and an HD 6850 but it plays all my games at high settings. BTW the best part is the UPS, apc 1100 back UPS.  It's given me an hour once for the PC but then i shut down the PC


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Good enough setup for fullHD gaming, buddy. Enjoy.


----------



## S_V (Jul 22, 2011)

@TheMost

Only System Costed me around 1.75k Including speakers ,,everything..... 

Only TV costed me 60k...  Now total both of them....

@Cybertonic

Thanks mate...  You too have good one....

@coolgame
It's Samsung 40" 5900 LED TV


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2011)

@Sunil: just awesome.....

Here goes mine...please ignore the mobile snaps...image quality is pathetic...

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/ABCD0004.jpg
*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/ABCD0003.jpg
*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/ABCD0002.jpg
*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/ABCD0001.jpg
*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/DSC_0005.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 22, 2011)

S_V said:


> @TheMost
> 
> Only System (Costed) me around *1.75k* Including speakers ,,everything


1.75 *k*? 
(Had cost).


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice powerful rig, debashish.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 22, 2011)

Wonderful rig debashish


----------



## S_V (Jul 22, 2011)

@d3p5kor
Thanks mate... You got Killer rig man....


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

@*S_V & d3p5kor*, u both hav damn good rigs... 

@*Cybertonic*, nice n decent rig.. Nice mice...


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys....Probably thinking of upgrading & getting another Palit Geforce Sonic PLatinum GTX570 by october...Any comments


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2011)

I was thinking u might do SLI by Oct...  But ur PSU needs a change...


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a fix for that too. Corsair AX850 @ 10k. & sell the existing PSU at 3.5k.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2011)

Just came back home from office and saw my honey is waiting for me 

Brainwavz Alpha 

*i.imgur.com/b6zhd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3LsJD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jiuPI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BBgp3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/al1NA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IUuLj.jpg

And, Here's a short review...

Bass looks great, as a bass lover slight more would have been better  As I always wanted punchy bass. But as a bass lover I can say this is also really great.

Sound looks much balanced than JVC Marshmallow.

Songs Used :
1. Mama I'm Coming Home / Nothing Else Matters (Guitar was clean and clear, can get every note out of it, the entry of drums looked punchy  )
2. Sweet Child Of Mine (Balanced Sound)
3. November Rain
4. Numb
5. Random Bollywood Remixed to try out punchy bass 

One thing, this IEM is more comfortable, as after using JVC Marshmallow I used to feel pain or itchiness.

Overall this IEM gives me feeling of balanched sound along with good amount of bass. I mean bass doesn't overlaps other channels. Treble is balanced(which I always wanted, I love low treble).

Hope it helps


----------



## Skud (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats, Krishnandu. 1-4 -> looks like your taste to music is similar to mine.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya, rock / metal gets me headache. So adding some Melody is awesome. My fav band is GnR


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2011)

@Krishnandu, try 'Crying in the Rain' by A-Ha. See if you can hear the thunder in the beginning...?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, will get the track tomorrow and report back


----------



## S_V (Jul 26, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya, rock / metal gets me headache. So adding some Melody is awesome. My fav band is GnR



Congrats man... Nice purchase

Strange thing to me is... Rock/Metal makes my headache go away , seriously


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

^^S750 does..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats Krishnandu 



			
				 krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> Songs Used :
> 1. Mama I'm Coming Home / *Nothing Else Matters (Guitar was clean and clear, can get every note out of it, the entry of drums looked punchy  ) *
> 2. Sweet Child Of Mine (Balanced Sound)
> 3. November Rain
> 4. Numb


Its one of my favourite song  Just love it  \m/


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## S_V (Jul 26, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^S750 does..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats Krishnandu 

PS :- Nothing Else Matters is my Hello Tune right now .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## Omi (Jul 26, 2011)

Congrats!, Looks Uber cool!, esp the Cooler 
Happy gaming!


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2011)

I always thought that cooler has some sort of zipper in the middle. Even now it look like one.


----------



## Omi (Jul 26, 2011)

Spoiler



sadly there is nothing inside the zip


----------



## Tenida (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Omi


----------



## S_V (Jul 27, 2011)

@Tenida

That's system looks Rocking man... Very nice Rig

I like that Cabinet very much..... Pleas post some temp's during load and OC temps...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

*Here's my complete rig*




*i.imgur.com/IxY58.jpg
*
Night view*

*i.imgur.com/qG702.jpg
*Different Angle*

*i.imgur.com/Am0CM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CZlHx.jpg
*Coolermaster V6GT different colour view*

*i.imgur.com/VRwql.jpg
*V6GT*

*i.imgur.com/UKNya.jpg
*Corsair GS700*



*i.imgur.com/Y3B0N.jpg
*Coolermaster CM 690II Plus*

*i.imgur.com/W6v87.jpg
*Samsung B2230 LCD monitor *

*i.imgur.com/QC19b.jpg
*Whole desktop *
I have to change the table.

*i.imgur.com/rcTIX.jpg
*Looks cool*


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

Umm is that a CPU cooler? CM one
Looks cool though. Congrats.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 5, 2011)

@sarath: yes that is a CPU cooler.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Umm is that a CPU cooler? CM one
> Looks cool though. Congrats.



Thanks.Buddy.Yes its a CPU cooler.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

CM V6GT, to be precise.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 5, 2011)

Should have added the price for it. In other words how much for the cooler? 

I would buy it just for how cool it looks if I had the cash. Congrats again.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats....


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

V6GT is around 3.5k, I think.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 5, 2011)

@Skud: nice to see another Scorpions fan here.

@Sarath: including tax you  can easily get it for 4k.

however, in terms of pure looks, nothing beats MDPCs

MILLION-DOLLAR-PC [MDPC] | the world's most beautiful computer systems


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Should have added the price for it. In other words how much for the cooler?
> 
> I would buy it just for how cool it looks if I had the cash. Congrats again.



Its Rs 3.8K+4% Vat.Its looks cool as well as perform well.CM V6GT~Venomous X.


----------



## virajkin (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Tenida for the sparkling CM cooler and the whole system


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2011)

lol...goku


----------



## vishalg (Aug 16, 2011)

here is my humble setup 
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/9650/sdc109782.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks cool buddy..i like the Indian flag...Vande Mataram


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 16, 2011)

vishalg said:


> here is my humble setup
> *img30.imageshack.us/img30/9650/sdc109782.jpg



looks good........... especially the table.........


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

vishalg said:


> here is my humble setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice n clean.. 

Cabby looks Elite as named


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice and Clean table vishal.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my Setup.. A low-end gaming rig 



Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/home/DSCN4566.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/home/DSCN4567.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/home/DSCN4569.jpg



The screen,



Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/home/DSCN4575.jpg



Sub damping,



Spoiler



*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/home/DSCN4563.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/home/DSCN4578.jpg


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> This is my Setup.. A low-end gaming rig A decent Gaming System, whose GPU will be upgraded soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Never dare to attempt such Physical Harassment to such a good config...Insult is a bliss.


----------



## Skud (Aug 16, 2011)

@megamind: care to give the details of desktop customization used? Looks awesome.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Never dare to attempt such Physical Harassment to such a good config...Insult is a bliss.







Skud said:


> @megamind: care to give the details of desktop customization used?



Custopack + Mac OS lion theme, rocketdock, volume gadget 1.0.0.0, HUD Time 2.0.0.0, HDD gadget...


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> This is my Setup.. A low-end gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how old is your Altec Lansing AVS 300?? Mine is like 10 years old. 



JojoTheDragon said:


> my new ps3 slim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew you had a PS3.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

ico said:


> how old is your Altec Lansing AVS 300?? Mine is like 10 years old.



bought on 2000 or 2001, not sure..


----------



## vishalg (Aug 17, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Looks cool buddy..i like the Indian flag...Vande Mataram


thanx bro, JAI HIND



azaad_shri75 said:


> looks good........... especially the table.........


thanx



MegaMind said:


> Nice n clean..
> 
> Cabby looks Elite as named


thanx, like to keep it that way 
the xtraflo fan on 212+ makes it look evem better from front 



Skud said:


> Nice and Clean table vishal.


thanks bro



MegaMind said:


> This is my Setup.. A low-end gaming rig


great setup


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> This is my Setup.. A low-end gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you using Mac or mac theme?if its a theme then which theme and where to get that wallpaper?i like it.


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Custopack + Mac OS lion theme, rocketdock, volume gadget 1.0.0.0, HUD Time 2.0.0.0, HDD gadget...




Thanks.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> are you using Mac or mac theme?if its a theme then which theme and where to get that wallpaper?i like it.



Its theme n see post #512 , wallpaper from wallpaperswide.com..


----------



## TheMost (Aug 17, 2011)

^ Nice.....


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Aug 17, 2011)

Vishalg --
Truly a humble setup.
Can you mail me or post some pics of the Bike.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Its theme n see post #512 , wallpaper from wallpaperswide.com..



thank you and nice website for wallpaper.if you want you can also take look here for wallpapers.
HD (High Definition) Wallpapers | 100% Quality Desktop Wallpapers | Free Wallpapers
deviantART: where ART meets application!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> thank you and nice website for wallpaper.if you want you can also take look here for wallpapers.
> HD (High Definition) Wallpapers | 100% Quality Desktop Wallpapers | Free Wallpapers
> deviantART: where ART meets application!



Thanks for that... Deviantart is one of my favourites...


----------



## vishalg (Aug 17, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Vishalg --
> Truly a humble setup.
> Can you mail me or post some pics of the Bike.



Thanks
nice that you noticed the bike 
just pm me your mail id




MegaMind said:


> Thanks for that... Deviantart is one of my favourites...



DA is the best when it comes to art


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ i guess you have some of your themes and all in deviantart,isn't it?
DA is heaven for artists.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2011)

@Megamind
*www.meh.ro/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/meh.ro6405.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

^^Thanks Faun... Pictogramme!!


----------



## vishalg (Aug 18, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^ i guess you have some of your themes and all in deviantart,isn't it?
> DA is heaven for artists.



yup


----------



## Gollum (Aug 18, 2011)

did someone say deviantart


----------



## TheMost (Aug 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Custopack + Mac OS lion theme, rocketdock, volume gadget 1.0.0.0, HUD Time 2.0.0.0, HDD gadget...





Gonna get that ! 



MegaMind said:


> Custopack + Mac OS lion theme, rocketdock, volume gadget 1.0.0.0, HUD Time 2.0.0.0, HDD gadget...




I have 2 user accounts --- If i install in One - I get the same theme in the other  account as well ...

Any chance of changing themes in my account only ??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 18, 2011)

i guess you can only change theme for different account seperately but in these custompacks your system files also will be changed which is shared by all the account.for better understanding ask vishalg.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I have 2 user accounts --- If i install in One - I get the same theme in the other  account as well ...
> 
> Any chance of changing themes in my account only ??



It over writes all the system files.. So it cant be done unless u have a separate OS..


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, if you are looking to apply theme change in one account only, then you are out of luck with Custopack.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> It over writes all the system files.. So it cant be done unless u have a separate OS..



+1
you have to replace various windows system files for installing 3rd party themes, hence the changes will reflect for all users of that os


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2011)

*New PC Build - The (Humble) Juggernaut*

Hi,

High time i showed up here. got my new PC built a few weeks back (pls dont ask how many)...it was after much contemplation that i moved ahead with the idea of getting a new build, after much time of gaming on consoles and satisfying my PC & net-needs on my laptop. started on a lowly budget of ~30k, and ended on,..., well, is there an end too ?! 

*Thanks to :*
*rahulyo
sarath
skud
desiibond
lordirecto
silus
tenida
megamind
pegasus
tech_wiz
d3p5kor
geek-with-lens
macho84
sriharsha_madineni
krow
d6bmg
thetechfreak
aniket.cain
ishu gupta
mithun_mrg
gameranand
faun*

a blow-by-blow account :

*Mobo + proccy* - _Asus P8Z68 V-Pro + core i7 2600K --> 28968/-_
*GPU* - _MSI N580GTX Lightning --> 29000/- _
*Memory* - _Gskill.Ripjaws X 2x4GB CL9 1600MHz --> 3246/-_
*Cabinet* - _CM HAF-X --> 11577/- _
*PSU* - _Corsair TX850 V2 --> 7140/- _
*Coole*r - _CM Hyper 212+ --> 1989/- _
*Cooler Fans* - _CM BladeMaster XtraFlow Red LED Fans x2 --> 900/-_ 
*HDD* - _Seagate 1TB 7200.12 --> 2856/-_
*Case Mods (lights)* - _Sunbeam Liquid Neon 2 Tubes --> 918/- _
*Portable HDD* - _WD My Book Essential 1TB USB 3.0 --> 3400/_ 
*Thermal Paste* - _Arctic Silver 5 --> 500/-_
*Printer* - _Canon Pixma MP287 --> 3295/-_
*Computer Table* - _Cabo Glass-top Computer Table --> 4000/-_   {the cables at the back look like some frightening monster spider web, but i've managed it now a tad better }

ADDITIONS the PC has had within a few days :

*Sound Card* - _Asus Xonar-DX 7.1 --> 3846/-_
*Mouse 1* - _Razer DA Black Edition --> 1784/-_
*Mouse 2* - _CM-Storm : Spawn --> 1657/-_
*Mouse Pad 1* - _Evo-G IMP2 --> 1100/-_
*Mouse Pad 2* - _CM-Storm : CS-M Weapon of Choice M4 DM --> 947/-_
*Gaming Pad 1* - _Belkin Nostromo --> 1600/-_
*Gaming Pad 2* - _Razer Onza Tournament Edition --> 2650/-_
*TV Tuner* - _AverMedia Aver TV Go --> 500/-_
*Headphone* - _Ozone Attack Snow --> 1444/-_

pics of these can be looked at here :

The Juggernaut's Armoury - Imgur

A couple of more purchases are to follow soon. waiting for delivery 
will update...

P.S. - pls pardon the pic-quality...am a dud at photography, and yes, the one with the red-black desk, that was my earlier set-up 

thanks for your time 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SqHLyl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3t7PTl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YHOiel.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Yquycl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9yWJAl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/URfTpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kV43jl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nmtJZl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qXgxgl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cGAP9l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XHpdpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nLyi9l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mJq2kl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WdMkAl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bMsYVl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ar5lvl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sQtczl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6MOVhl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5xL7ml.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NPILbl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Mre91l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6h339l.jpg


----------



## Skud (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats kilroyquasar, killer PC. Time to peel off the plastics now.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: New PC Build - The (Humble) Juggernaut*



kilroyquasar said:


> Hi,
> 
> High time i showed up here. got my new PC built a few weeks back (pls dont ask how many)...it was after much contemplation that i moved ahead with the idea of getting a new build, after much time of gaming on consoles and satisfying my PC & net-needs on my laptop. started on a lowly budget of ~30k, and ended on,..., well, is there an end too ?!
> 
> ...



A great gaming Rig, Awesome...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Congrats kilroyquasar, killer PC. Time to peel off the plastics now.



thanks a lot ! yes, time to shake-off the hang-over


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome rig, nice to see so many recent purchases from fellow member. 

I like the table, how much it costs ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: New PC Build - The (Humble) Juggernaut*



MegaMind said:


> A great gaming Rig, Awesome...



thank you


----------



## ashintomson (Sep 11, 2011)

cool rig man ... lov ur setup  ...  ....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> Awesome rig, nice to see so many recent purchases from fellow member.
> 
> I like the table, how much it costs ?



thanks a lot ! am humbled 

the table set me back by 4k. initially had planned to get a wide wooden one built, but the carpenter threw some tantrums and i was put off. went for some 'investigation' in numerous furniture shops, and almost all of them were MDF board-tables, unable to support my tank's bulk on them. then my eyes fell on this piece. loved the looks, and the clearance between ground and glass bottom was almost perfect. i already have 2 comp/study tables at home, but neither of them could accomodate the cabby. even after seeing this one, a furniture-waala later presented to me a rather attractive proposition for a custom-built table, but then my mind was already set on this table, and the rest is history 

BTW, if you've Hometown mall at pune, you might find one there...brand is 'Cabo'. i got it from one of their outlets here at thane.



ashintomson said:


> cool rig man ... lov ur setup  ...  ....



thanks a lot ! 

well, am i allowed to move this as a new thread to 'overclocking, modding....' section ? posted here in haste....want to repost as a new thread with some edits


----------



## Tenida (Sep 11, 2011)

*@kilroyquasar*- Worderful looking rig man.Congrats.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *@kilroyquasar*- Worderful looking rig man.Congrats.



thank you


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 12, 2011)

@kilroyquasar............. congrats........... great selections.........


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 13, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> @kilroyquasar............. congrats........... great selections.........



thanks a lot


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 2, 2011)

bought a LEVIS T-SHIRT from SHOPPERS STOP, SOUTH CITY MALL this morning for 999/-.  SIZE:  L 

Actually i got a gift voucher of 1k from my office. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/EkjFO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3PfV0.jpg


----------



## Skud (Oct 3, 2011)

Congos!!! Looks cool.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Attached all the fans in  my ELITE 310. Front Bezel modded with inappropriate tools.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/UczDL.jpg

*The cutting*

*i.imgur.com/yE0Cc.jpg

*Cut off the obstacle for better air flow*


*i.imgur.com/xD0S5.jpg

*The Passthrough*


*i.imgur.com/WdYbd.jpg

*The only tools i used*.


*i.imgur.com/S0ehV.jpg

*The front bezel with GREEN LED as intake.*


*i.imgur.com/sfgnK.jpg

*The RED RUBY in action, XTRAFLO*

*i.imgur.com/T7xkO.jpg

*The whole RIG in TRICOLOR*.

*i.imgur.com/RQY8l.jpg

*PC PROBE TEMPS (Room temp 26 @ 2. a.m)*

*i.imgur.com/yDWVH.jpg

*HDD TEMP.(Room temp 26 @ 2. a.m)*


----------



## justme101 (Oct 19, 2011)

My *"To be modified when i have the money"* setup.  
Will be buying  GPU and PSU soon.  Coz i spent all i had saved on the monitor (LG E2041 - Rs.5980/-). 

The monitor looks nice with all the icons inside *Fences (By Stardock)*


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

@avichandana20000: Nice modding.


----------



## max_007 (Oct 19, 2011)

My setup is a little different than you guys..so don't laugh


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2011)

^its cool 
surrounded by too many PCs.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 19, 2011)

max_007 said:


> My setup is a little different than you guys..so don't laugh


Looks cool man!!

Nice nice... what do you do with so many PCs?



Spoiler



*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/TTESPORTS-CU/DSC00438.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/TTESPORTS-CU/DSC00441.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/TTESPORTS-CU/DSC00443.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/TTESPORTS-CU/DSC00450.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/TTESPORTS-CU/DSC00453.JPG


Tt esports Challenger Ultimate


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2011)

That's called True Surround!


----------



## Nipun (Oct 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's called True Surround!


 Nice one...!


----------



## Tenida (Oct 19, 2011)

@Max_007-CooooOOOOL.


Spoiler



P.S-Bhai ato pc deye ki koro tumi??(What you really do with so many pc's)


@Nipun-Nice lighting effect


----------



## max_007 (Oct 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's called True Surround!


Gee, thanks 


> Nice nice... what do you do with so many PCs?


1st one is for internet only(24*7).
2nd one for gaming and internet(BSNL 2 AM-8AM free D/Ling).
3rd one (CRT one) is very old...just for watching TV .
4th one for odin(share market software)
thank you Tenida


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 20, 2011)

great kbd NIPUN. I think i shld sell off my LOGITECH G110.(biting my nails in envy) BTW you have started modding a CABBY of your age. Has it been finished.

@ max: i can see only one cabby in the pic where are the others? 



I do not know it's the right place or not to show this. I have cleaned my monitor with ISOPROPYL and DISTILL water. Here goes the steps.




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vehax.jpg

*IPA, DISTILL WATER, CUP & FUNNEL*


*i.imgur.com/V9Rap.jpg

*Pour distill water in the cup fully.*

*i.imgur.com/w8f9C.jpg

*Put it in the spray bottle through funnel.*

*i.imgur.com/xjBm2.jpg

*Now pour the IPA in the same cup fully.*

*Put that in the spray bottle again.

Close the lid.*


*i.imgur.com/SeK7H.jpg

*Monitor Surface before cleaning.*



*Wipe it gently with a piece of handkerchief to remove the visible dust before applying the solution.*




*i.imgur.com/sSrb8.jpg

*Very handy for blowing the dust in corners.*
(thanks to Tenida)

*i.imgur.com/qWC0K.jpg

*The lint free cloth*
Wet it with solution of IPA & DISTILL water.


*i.imgur.com/rsXk2.jpg

*Then start wiping in a circular motion with a soft touch*
 repeat the wiping several times for spots.

*i.imgur.com/rl7U1.jpg

*wipe again with the handkerchief immediately when it evaporates to make it shiny*.


*i.imgur.com/zQo3t.jpg

*The effect*

*i.imgur.com/wXJaG.jpg

*Spotless*.


Leave it for several hours to dry it completely. 


Open your system and set a white background to check for any spot remaining.



Thanks for the patience.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Thats a great work... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice work Avida


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, nice work avi.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks to everyone.
i will be  creating a new thread regarding this.


----------



## sundar07 (Oct 20, 2011)

@max_007
holy sh!t man 4 PCs..thats great..i wish i have some of those 


Skud said:


> That's called True Surround!


Looks like something is burning..yeah i can smell it  



max_007 said:


> Gee, thanks


You don't have to be so polite man 
@Nipun
awesome keyboard..great lighting effect..congratulations


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/w7yjM.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/FT4Ge.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/kBxdj.jpg

more stuff to come soon.


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2011)

Congos. Nice high end stuff. Planning to unlock that 6950?


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2011)

Let's see how it goes. It seems new batch to me from the MFG month. It's October 2011.

First I need to get a motherboard and a processor to put in that cabby which does justice.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, awesome stuff . Congrats.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2011)

@ico awesome purchases, like the Tempest Evo


----------



## asingh (Oct 23, 2011)

@ICO:
How you got the NZXT...???


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

ico Hi5  Tempest Evo,


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2011)

well, these aren't purchases. They are gifts. Digit told me that they'll be sending me sweets this Diwali and all I could think was chocolates. Wasn't expecting this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2011)

ico said:


> well, these aren't purchases. They are gifts. Digit told me that they'll be sending me sweets this Diwali and all I could think was chocolates. Wasn't expecting this.



congrats ico. 
awesommmeee!!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats ico.. I remember u saying Tempest EVO goes in your next build...


----------



## Skud (Oct 23, 2011)

ico said:


> well, these aren't purchases. They are gifts. Digit told me that they'll be sending me sweets this Diwali and all I could think was chocolates. Wasn't expecting this.




Chocolates can't be sweeter than these.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 23, 2011)

sundar07 said:


> @Nipun
> awesome keyboard..great lighting effect..congratulations



Thanks a lot 



avichandana20000 said:


> great kbd NIPUN. I think i shld sell off my LOGITECH G110.(biting my nails in envy) BTW you have started modding a CABBY of your age. Has it been finished.



Thanks! But this is little big in size than G110, so think about your desk too 

And yes, that cabby is not complete yet. 
I dont get much time to work on it, since CCE is killing me.. I have a 1 week diwali break so planning to complete it in this time 



Tenida said:


> @Nipun-Nice lighting effect


Thanks! 

@ico: Cool stuff man!


----------



## asingh (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work Sir Ico. Nice of Digit to honor our admin.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow thats awesome ICO. Looks like the Diwali is bringing you great prosperity


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 23, 2011)

ico said:


> well, these aren't purchases. They are gifts. Digit told me that they'll be sending me sweets this Diwali and all I could think was chocolates. Wasn't expecting this.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2011)

Purchased two of these:

It was about time for me to go the SSD Route, lol.

OCZ 120 GB Vertex 3 SATA III 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive MAX IOPS 6.0 Gb-s VTX3MI-25SAT3-120G

Too bad I cant max out their performance


----------



## S_V (Oct 24, 2011)

@ico
Congrats mate... That's really JackPot....

How do i apply to the same post as yours in TDF...


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> well, these aren't purchases. They are gifts. Digit told me that they'll be sending me sweets this Diwali and all I could think was chocolates. Wasn't expecting this.



Congrats! How come Digit sent this?


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's how everything looks now:

*i.imgur.com/bwE0U.jpg

I need two screws for the Graphic card.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 28, 2011)

Which case is that?

Use thumb screws for your GPUs.


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

NZXT Tempest Evo.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2011)

Temperature of the processor hovering around 70-80 in the BIOS. Weird. I've also reTIMed using Cooler Master E2. Any suggestions? Or does the stock Intel HSF sucks?

Yet to install OS.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

> stock Intel HSF sucks?



Obviously.. But with 2500K running at stock speed, temperature is hot.
Buy a cpu cooler & MX2 thermal compound. 



ico said:


> Here's how everything looks now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, you need to improve cable management.


----------



## Krow (Oct 28, 2011)

Monster rig. Can I play Mass Effect 3 on it (when it releases)? Please?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Temperature of the processor hovering around 70-80 in the BIOS. Weird. I've also reTIMed using Cooler Master E2. Any suggestions? Or does the stock Intel HSF sucks?



Nice rig *ico*... The stock 2500K HSF isn't bad... are they properly seated..


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Stock Intel HSF sucks. But temps are way too high.


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 28, 2011)

^^But 'um, for 2500k running prime95 never goes over 64'C(ambient ~30'C)


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2011)

Re-seat it. Temps are way too high on stock.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 28, 2011)

ico get yourself new paste ASAP.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2011)

well that's weird. Only the BIOS says around 70-80.



> gagan@cozmo:~$ sudo modprobe coretemp
> gagan@cozmo:~$ sensors
> radeon-pci-0100
> Adapter: PCI adapter
> ...



I guess it's fine then.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 28, 2011)

do a BIOS update. see what happens.


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> do a BIOS update. see what happens.


yup...but I think I'll need Windows for that.



MegaMind said:


> Nice rig *ico*... The stock 2500K HSF isn't bad... are they properly seated..



yea..they were properly seated, Ubuntu is displaying fine temps. Will update the firmware as Extreme Gamer said. 



Krow said:


> Monster rig. Can I play Mass Effect 3 on it (when it releases)? Please?


anytime. 

I won't even mind giving it to you for a few months.  Lajpat Nagar isn't very far away.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 28, 2011)

congrats ico brother,looks like digit takes care of their mods very well.
is it like a jackpot or all the mods will get it?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Oct 28, 2011)

Colored in F1  Gp  INdia

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-c5fM0-3g6Gk/TqrAYZjFStI/AAAAAAAAAPU/OvVvE41Ebhk/s800/F1%252520Desk.JPG


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

ico said:


> yup...but I think I'll need Windows for that.



No, you can also update bios with your flash drive. (teh old skool technique).


----------



## ico (Oct 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> No, you can also update bios with your flash drive. (teh old skool technique).


I don't have a flash drive.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 28, 2011)

wtf ico?

no external HDD too I guess?

My SSDs arrived! Now waiting for RAM from RMA


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> wtf ico?



Seconded.



> My SSDs arrived!



Congrats!! It's fast..


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

My Boy in Dark.......... 




*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/JustSample.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 14, 2011)

S_V said:


> My Boy in Dark..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.. Would like to see the internals with H100 installed.. Why running on stock cooler?


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

No Time to Fit yaar... This weekend I am sure doing it.... Since I sold H70, I had to Run with stock till this weekend.

Also I am waiting for Two More Corsair Fans..... so that I can add 4 fans to my RAD.....


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ what is that Cooler Master Badge doing in Corsair Cabinet ???

Is it a Reservoir ???

OT: BTW why your boy is in dark ???


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

That is not a Reservoir its actually Coolermaster Device ..check these.....

I needed few more HDD bays, so got this one last week.....  I am going to change that Logo to Corsair....

I thought it might be very cheap material... Oh boy.... This thing is pure steal for 1100 rs... Awesome quality with cool options...

Detailed description will be coming on "Post your Latest purchases"

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CM1.jpg 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CM2.jpg

here it is .....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CM3.jpg

The lights are not bright ....My Crappy camera took like that...


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ chala bagundi mama.....

Seriously i got a Crush on your Cabinet....believe me or not, its true...


----------



## Sarath (Nov 14, 2011)

that looks awesome. Is that the NZXT fan controller?


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ that's a NZXT Sentry II Fan Controller [Touch Control LCD]


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ chala bagundi mama.....
> 
> Seriously i got a Crush on your Cabinet....believe me or not, its true...



hehe... Thanks mate.... You speak Telugu? 



Sarath said:


> that looks awesome. Is that the NZXT fan controller?



Thank you Sarath....... Yes it is NZXT Fan controller...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

If that cooler master device had been a reservoir (which i knew it wasnt), I would flame S_V via PM, because Cooler Master does not know how to make watercooling products.


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If that cooler master device had been a reservoir (which i knew it wasnt), I would flame S_V via PM, because Cooler Master does not know how to make watercooling products.



hahaha..... Really ?

Anyways their Aquagate is not that Bad... 

Unfortunately In India it's really very hard to get infact it's impossible to go Water cooling.. Even if we get them from abroad it's little risk and not at all easy to get few components needed suddenly... 

If not I would have Mod very easy to fit 1x360 and 1x240 RAD's in my 800D.... I am seriously planning to do so in future and take Risk but not soon....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

d3p: I know, but aquagate max had a flat black front with green LEDs 

S_V you can take a bengali away from bengal but you cant take bengal away from a bengali


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 14, 2011)

S_V said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CM3.jpg


Can't take my eyes off this beauty..
Guys, lets stay on topic..


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts moved to the Offtopic thread.


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

@MegaMind

Thank you Megamind...


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2011)

@S_V: how many 5" drive bays it take? 3 or 4?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 14, 2011)

S_V said:


> here it is .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More than awesome!! Your are one of the very few people in India, who are using 850D 800D.


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ you mean 800D right...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 14, 2011)

S_V said:


> hahaha..... Really ?
> 
> Anyways their Aquagate is not that Bad...
> 
> ...



You will thank me if you go the custom watercooling route. I did it in my setup.

Just make sure you research properly before you build your setup.

The Aquagate is very bad because it mixes metals.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 14, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> ^ you mean 800D right...



Yes.

OT: shame on me.


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

@Skud

I can place 4 Drives and it occupies 3 Bays....



d6bmg said:


> More than awesome!! Your are one of the very few people in India, who are using 850D 800D.



Thank you so much for your comment...



Extreme Gamer said:


> You will thank me if you go the custom watercooling route. I did it in my setup.
> 
> Just make sure you research properly before you build your setup.
> 
> The Aquagate is very bad because it mixes metals.



Actually,my research and Planning is done and only thing left for me is to get those things.....

so where did u got your stuff for custom water cooling..? Any Leads for me...?


----------



## quad_core (Nov 16, 2011)

S_V said:


> That is not a Reservoir its actually Coolermaster Device ..check these.....
> 
> I needed few more HDD bays, so got this one last week.....  I am going to change that Logo to Corsair....
> 
> ...





Nice one. I am too interested in this Bay with Fan. Fom where did yu get it ? Please post the details soon


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

@S_V: a very dumb question, is their any way to remove that CM logo plate?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 16, 2011)

^^If its any painted logo you can remove it with paint oil


----------



## S_V (Nov 16, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Nice one. I am too interested in this Bay with Fan. Fom where did yu get it ? Please post the details soon



Thanks mate... It's available in Primeabgb.com



Skud said:


> @S_V: a very dumb question, is their any way to remove that CM logo plate?



I think not.. I did tried to remove but I didn't see any way to remove that Plate.... Maybe I will look into it again this weekend when I put some new Parts in my Cabby including H100....


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2011)

Unless there's a way to remove/hide etc. that logo, not going to get this one. Too bad.


----------



## S_V (Nov 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> Unless there's a way to remove/hide etc. that logo, not going to get this one. Too bad.



oh...Is coolerMaster that Bad for you?

Actually I liked it and also to be Honest.. This device is of Very high Quality which you are not going to get from any other Brand at that price....


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 16, 2011)

S_V said:


> oh...Is coolerMaster that Bad for you?



I guess Skud meant to say a gr8 Corsair cabby with CM logo


----------



## S_V (Nov 16, 2011)

hehehe... I have plans to replace that with Corsair Logo....


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

A quick comparison of how small my Mac mini is compared to my new PC:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/4BDWd.jpg


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> A quick comparison of how small my Mac mini is compared to my new PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can we compare performance also? or is it just for documents purpose and Internet?


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

S_V said:


> can we compare performance also? or is it just for documents purpose and Internet?


Not powerful by current standards, but the CPU it has used to be among the high-end laptops of that time. It has Intel Core 2 Duo P8700 2.53 Ghz, 4 GB 1066 Mhz DDR3 RAM and nVidia 9400M. Laptopesque. Power consumption in worst case scenario/max load is hardly 70-80w. Wifi N and Bluetooth are built in too.

Makes up a good HTPC and download rig though. Only thing I need to buy is, Apple's Infrared remote.

tbf, this was the only PC I owned for over 2 years. Served me well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> A quick comparison of how small my Mac mini is compared to my new PC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






A few quick question(s)-

1) If you use the Mac mini for a prolonged ammount of time(say downloading for a full night) does it heat up to the extent you cant touch it with your Hand.

2) Is it also as light as its size? The size is very nice.


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 28, 2011)

Spoiler






S_V said:


> That is not a Reservoir its actually Coolermaster Device ..check these.....
> 
> I needed few more HDD bays, so got this one last week.....  I am going to change that Logo to Corsair....
> 
> ...






@ S_V
Were did u buy it & can a 120x 120x38 m fan fit in it.


----------



## S_V (Nov 28, 2011)

@arko1983

I purchased from online (Primeabgb.com) and I think you can mount 38mm 120mm fan But I am doubtful you can't put back front Coolermaster Logo Tray which comes with Dust Filter... Without it you can still use it in cabinet....


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> A few quick question(s)-
> 
> 1) If you use the Mac mini for a prolonged ammount of time(say downloading for a full night) does it heat up to the extent you cant touch it with your Hand.
> 
> 2) Is it also as light as its size? The size is very nice.


Nope, it doesn't heat up at all.

It as as heavy as a book of similar size.


----------



## arko1983 (Nov 28, 2011)

S_V said:


> @arko1983
> 
> I purchased from online (Primeabgb.com) and I think you can mount 38mm 120mm fan But I am doubtful you can't put back front Coolermaster Logo Tray which comes with Dust Filter... Without it you can still use it in cabinet....



thanx i thought so anyway will buy it & change front fan with my exsisting red led cm fan


----------



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2012)

You people are so lucky to have so good pcs


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a call from WD, Delhi last week and was informed that I have been selected for a gift. I couldn't remember whether I have participated in any contest or anything. Anyway, the caller confirmed my address and today I have received the package.


*i.imgur.com/BV90f.jpg

A pretty standard packaging, can use this for future RMA (hopefully don't have to).


*i.imgur.com/J6TjP.jpg

Ah, another box inside, this looks good.

And these are all that was inside. Checkout the logo.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/F520b.jpg




At least, my wife is very pleased.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Skud, I was expecting something else... 
Looks cute..


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

Even me too was expecting something else...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Trolling ftw LOL.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 16, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Trolling ftw LOL.


lol

next will be shoes from intel


----------



## Tenida (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice gift skud.I was expecting  some Black series HDD from WD before the spoiler .


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

Nipun said:


> lol
> 
> next will be shoes from intel




As if they are not giving enough of those to their customers. For example, the stock cooler with the Sandy Bridge CPUs. Or a $300 locked CPU. 



MegaMind said:


> Congrats Skud, I was expecting something else...
> Looks cute..





Tenida said:


> Nice gift skud.I was expecting  some Black series HDD from WD before the spoiler .




Exactly the reason the spoiler was added.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Skud, dissect the statue lol.


----------



## Skud (Jan 16, 2012)

Already handed over to my better half, bro.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Aww. Be the man of the house, lol.

Maybe hidden gift


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2012)

Even God uses WD


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 17, 2012)

@Skud: I was expecting WB black HDD, not that. 
BTW, congrats.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/wKzZ1.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice Tenida, but why monitor is looking so small?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 4, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Nice Tenida, but why monitor is looking so small?



Thanks .Don't know why its looking small


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 5, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> *i.imgur.com/wKzZ1.jpg


i really cant ignore the poster on wall!


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2012)

Is that RC copter ?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2012)

^^Yes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2012)

@pkkumarcool
actually he deliberately took the image so that poster becomes visible, otherwise it would have been sufficient up till monitor's top


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2012)

^^Yes, you're right


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2012)

^thanks 
anyways, except table, its superb!


----------



## S_V (Feb 5, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i really cant ignore the poster on wall!



That's called Mannerism 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @pkkumarcool
> actually he deliberately took the image so that poster becomes visible, otherwise it would have been sufficient up till monitor's top





Ghonada said:


> ^^Yes, you're right



Indeed GUys... Who is it? Katrina?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes katrina kaif...


----------



## S_V (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ ...

BTW..why did u changed your Name display?  Any probs?


----------



## Solo (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm very jealous looking at all these PC's.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys, my new setup is coming soon! I mean real soon. Like within next week. 

Hopefully the parts won't turn out to be defective. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Nice



Thanks.

CPU (*Athlon II x2 260 @3.353k*) and RAM (*Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 1x4GB @1.125k*) arrived in Guwahati just now. Will reach home by 3 pm.

I think the cabinet (*Cooler Master Elite 311 @2.117k*) will arrive tomorrow.

PSU (*Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK @2.348k*) and motherboard (*Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P @2.6k*) will be the last ones to arrive. Probably by Tuesday.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats bro. nice config.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 6, 2012)

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_06ec51b3.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_47cf54b7.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_6cf14cad.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_92f6e7c6.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_2005681f.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_ab9f3b48.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_c3c480a3.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_d91289b2.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_dbc58832.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_2b2e27be.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_446c41ad.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_4e5309d3.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_6d8a539b.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_ff1a17b5.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_b8d718cb.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_59597196.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_5e4a2797.jpg
*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_cdcbc74e.jpg

Custom Tripod (not really a tripod, but a stack of 25 DS game boxes, although a few are missing from the pic).

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_8ed8d45f.jpg

Camera used

*i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss213/aayushthegamer/th_1bd20cb6.jpg


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice to see your rig up and running.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 6, 2012)

The rig has been up and running for a month or so now, lol.

I only bothered to take pics today


----------



## Skud (Mar 6, 2012)

I know that.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 8, 2012)

@Extreme Gamer quite a few pokemon titles , do you love them , I just started playing Black , I'm quite late I think . BTW , awesome rig.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 8, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> @Extreme Gamer quite a few pokemon titles , do you love them , I just started playing Black , I'm quite late I think . BTW , awesome rig.



I have every main Pokemon title in the DS generation (Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, SoulSilver, Black, White). My first Pokemon game was Sapphire on the GBA. I've been looking for them Gen III cartridges (only 100% legit ones) One guy from my school is probably giving me LeafGreen(if he can find it-hopefully working), another gave me his Ruby (dead battery), FireRed(dead) and Emerald(dead).
Someone stole my own Sapphire and emerald cards a few years ago. After that during my US vacation in 2008 I managed to snag another new copy of emerald from the bargain bin luckily.

So now I need:

Sapphire
FireRed
Ruby
LeafGreen

But thanks for the comment on my setup


----------



## nazzing (Mar 10, 2012)

Just built my new computer for the first time using some components from my earlier PC which served me well for 5 years. 

I will mainly use it for graphic designing and 3D, and occasionally for playing rally games, hence I didn't go overboard with the graphics card. I tried to keep everything as simple as possible as I hate flashy lighting and unnecessary add-ons. I will add new components as and when the need arises.

Comments & critiques welcome .

*i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii491/nazzing/01a.jpg

*i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii491/nazzing/02a.jpg



Spoiler



*CONFIGURATION*
Processor: Intel Core i7-2600k (overclocked to 4.5 GHz)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN 3
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
Graphics Card: ASUS GeForce GTX 550 Ti
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB
DVD Writer: ASUS 24X SATA DVD
PSU: Corsair HX750W
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 400R
Printer/Scanner: Canon PIXMA MP287
Keyboard: SteelSeries 6GV2 (Cherry MX Black Switches)

*EXISTING COMPONENTS*
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 SATA III 1 TB
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
Monitor: Viewsonic VX225wmb 22"
Mouse: Logitech M100
Tablet: Wacom Intuos 6 x 8-Inch

Laptop: Dell Studio 15 (w/ Backlit Keyboard)


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 11, 2012)

u got a great set up nazzing.. good cable management too..  
n how much 4 tht chair ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 11, 2012)

@nazzing cable management is good and looks neat . What was the overall cost of the new rig ?


----------



## nazzing (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you both. I'm glad the computer is up and running without any problems  .

@ashintomson: I purchased the chair in an exhibition about 3 years ago with some other furniture, so I don't remember the price.

@rajatGod512: I didn't count, but excluding the existing components, I guess it worked out to around 80k.


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 12, 2012)

nazzing said:


> Just built my new computer for the first time using some components from my earlier PC which served me well for 5 years.
> 
> I will mainly use it for graphic designing and 3D, and occasionally for playing rally games, hence I didn't go overboard with the graphics card. I tried to keep everything as simple as possible as I hate flashy lighting and unnecessary add-ons. I will add new components as and when the need arises.
> 
> ...



superlike to the quality of pic, the cleanliness on the table, and the working environment, especially the dim yellow light giving a glimpse of the awesome comfort, 
i'll suggest you to put your monitor a bit far from your chair, near to the back side,


----------



## nazzing (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Shivam. Yes, comfort was my main priority when it came to the setup. People spend a ton of money on the computer build and then end up placing it on a dusty deformed table, which in my opinion defeats the whole purpose of a good user experience.

The monitor position is perfect for my work, because it's not too big and I constantly need to zoom in to see textures and other details. The farther it is, the greater the strain on my eyes. Thanks for the suggestion though .


----------



## Tenida (Mar 13, 2012)

@Nazzing-Nice clean rig mate.Totally drool-worthy


----------



## d3p (Mar 19, 2012)

Had my SSD installed today morning...I was surprised with the speed it has shown.

I installed the Win 7 ultimate X64 in the same time i can quickly make coffee for me. It just took some 5-6mins for the complete installation.

I just got few snap of my test bench.

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0427.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0433.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0435.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0436.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0437.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0438.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0439.jpg

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/IMG_0441.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 19, 2012)

nice one friend...ur have a damn awesome setup....


----------



## S_V (Mar 19, 2012)

@d3p

Nice Rig you own...Congrats....


----------



## Skud (Mar 19, 2012)

@d3p: waiting for wc pics.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 27, 2012)

Here some pics after cleaning the pc with vaccum cleaner

*i.imgur.com/2HzU7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KBP96.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uRidL.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

@tenida looks nice than before


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

No side fan yet?


----------



## S_V (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice Tenida...

That Cabby Looks very nice...


----------



## Tenida (Mar 27, 2012)

Skud said:


> No side fan yet?



Removed for dust related  issue. Will add after buying an custom dust guard.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

Skud said:


> No side fan yet?



he has a nice fan at the back in 2nd pic....
that would be enough..


----------



## Tenida (Mar 27, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> @tenida looks nice than before



Thanks brother 



S_V said:


> Very nice Tenida...
> 
> That Cabby Looks very nice...



Thanks Buddy 



pkkumarcool said:


> he has a nice fan a the back in 2nd pic....



Yeah...that fan used to be a side-intake fan


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

Just asking. Side intake fans are great for dust intake, particularly in a negative pressure case (most of us have a that kind of setup). A dust filter is a must if you really want to put a fan there.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Where I can find dust filter for 120mm fan??


----------



## Skud (Mar 27, 2012)

Get an old mosquito net and make one. 

Otherwise I think finding dust filters is not easy locally.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Get an old mosquito net and make one.
> 
> Otherwise I think finding dust filters is not easy locally.



Yup. Making *DF* from mosquito net is the best idea.Thanks.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 29, 2012)

d3p said:


> Had my SSD installed today morning...I was surprised with the speed it has shown.
> 
> I installed the Win 7 ultimate X64 in the same time i can quickly make coffee for me. It just took some 5-6mins for the complete installation.
> 
> ...



Wow!! Looks coool..


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

RIPJAWS and Blue LEd

Love!!!


----------



## dingdong (May 16, 2012)

*s14.postimage.org/4wadw3ljl/img2968x.jpg


----------



## Nipun (May 16, 2012)

Is that really yours?  (Are you PBaines?)


----------



## dingdong (May 16, 2012)

^^hows it. btw whos PBaines.


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2012)

Good Click, but doesn't belong to you.

Here is the proof *Black NZXT Switch 810 Build/Mod Log*

Take permission of the owner next time onwards, before publishing such stuffs.


----------



## dingdong (May 16, 2012)

d3p said:


> Good Click, but doesn't belong to you.
> 
> Here is the proof *Black NZXT Switch 810 Build/Mod Log*
> 
> Take permission of the owner next time onwards, before publishing such stuffs.



i never said it is mine. why this question again and again.I found it on a modding site.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ Please mention the source when you post things that dont belong to you


----------



## MegaMind (May 16, 2012)

dingdong said:


> i never said it is mine. why this question again and again.I found it on a modding site.



^^No one is blaming you, relax.. Just add the source with the pic. thats what is needed..

There have been some members who took(stole) pics of others and claimed them to be their own stuff..


----------



## dingdong (May 16, 2012)

^^understood and i know that.otherwise i would have told its mine.

anyways will post mine soon.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

Show off thread is suppose to be for stuff you own. Period.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 26, 2012)

I love USB 3.0
File copy speed from my Seagate 500 GB HD(ST3500418AS) to 1 TB USB 3.0 WD My Passport!!

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/669/filemovespeedusb3.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Jul 3, 2012)

Love 3G speeds
soothing to eyes

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5166/torrent3g.jpg


----------



## Jackell (Jul 3, 2012)

masterkd said:


> Love 3G speeds
> soothing to eyes
> 
> *img526.imageshack.us/img526/5166/torrent3g.jpg



Which 3g  and plan/cost?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 3, 2012)

airtel 3G @Kolkata
tried two different plans(1GB@250/500MB@202) and both gives similar speeds


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2012)

what 500MB @202 but 1GB @ 250 

lol


----------



## masterkd (Jul 3, 2012)

500mb @202 was the older plan which still exists
1GB @250 is the newer plan after the price cuts


----------



## Jackell (Jul 3, 2012)

masterkd said:


> 500mb @202 was the older plan which still exists
> 1GB @250 is the newer plan after the price cuts



too costly...


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 5, 2012)

masterkd said:


> 500mb @202 was the older plan which still exists
> 1GB @250 is the newer plan after the price cuts



Still, too costly. 
Broadband FTW!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2012)

masterkd said:


> 500mb @202 was the older plan which still exists
> 1GB @250 is the newer plan after the price cuts



I guess u only used it just for show off not downloaded the whole file


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 8, 2012)

Here goes mine 

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/2075/1p1030219.jpg
 *img84.imageshack.us/img84/9828/1p1030221.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 8, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Here goes mine



unbelievably spic-n-span


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 8, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> unbelievably spic-n-span



lol thank you 
It's 4yr old


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 8, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> lol thank you
> It's 4yr old



and mine, that is less than an year old, can give serious jolts to even cole from 'infamous'.

damn! need to act swiftly and clean up the mess


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 22, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> lol thank you
> It's 4yr old



How do you keep it so clean? Must be a lot of work. I normally clean when temps gets out of control.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> How do you keep it so clean? Must be a lot of work. I normally clean when temps gets out of control.



I usually clean my Desktop/laptop every month, dismantle every component and use a brush & blower/vacuum. Gets the work done fast.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 22, 2012)

^Do you clean TIM every month!?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Do you clean TIM every month!?



Nope, that I do that once every three months or so. I won't remove the hsf during monthly clean up.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I usually clean my Desktop/laptop every month, dismantle every component and use a brush & blower/vacuum. Gets the work done fast.



Eh! Don't say that you reapply TIM in your laptop in every 3 month.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Eh! Don't say that you reapply TIM in your laptop in every 3 month.



Eggxactly. I do 
It collects more dust and the vents are blocked more. So I should remove the integrated vent/hsf, so I end up applying it again. The only thing to be happy about is, it is easier and faster to take apart my laptop than desktop.

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/8849/29033310150479540208954.jpg


----------



## d3p (Jul 23, 2012)

SVG Tech HOC 40 Cooler Installed...

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/8343/img0746q.jpg

*img834.imageshack.us/img834/82/img0747dm.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8671/img0749np.jpg

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7779/img0750yq.jpg

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/9883/img0751kw.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/8519/img0752ya.jpg

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9952/img0753az.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/5442/img0744lj.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

woooowww!!!!!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 23, 2012)

d3p said:


> SVG Tech HOC 40 Cooler Installed...
> 
> *img26.imageshack.us/img26/5442/img0744lj.jpg



Nicee.. What happened to custom water cooling plan?


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 24, 2012)

d3p said:


> SVG Tech HOC 40 Cooler Installed...



Congrats dude.. 
Can you post the temperatures...


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 24, 2012)

@D3P - great


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

@d3p

nice pics man.



MegaMind said:


> Nicee.. What happened to custom water cooling plan?


He won a contest in TDF lol... and hence won that liquid cooler.


----------



## S_V (Jul 24, 2012)

@d3p

Congrats mate... That Rad looks pretty Thick. Can u care to post Temps mate?

@ico....

Hello Mate... What's the Contest?


----------



## d3p (Jul 24, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Nicee.. What happened to custom water cooling
> plan?



Thanks dude. Custom WC Loop is still under target. Its delayed, You know the restrictions.



ico said:


> @d3p
> 
> nice pics man.
> 
> He won a contest in TDF lol... and hence won that liquid cooler.





S_V said:


> @d3p
> 
> Congrats mate... That Rad looks pretty Thick. Can u care to post Temps mate?
> 
> ...



Thanks Naman, *ico* & Sunil.

This cooler have very bad temp profiles. Stock bundled fan make scary noise [more than 45dbA for sure]. I'm looking for some MX4 or Chill Factor II. I will update it on the OC thread.

With i7 2600k stock speed & 100% load it reaches 85 degree centigrade. Idle temps arounds 40.

I guess, i need to change the TIM.

@Sunil: Here is teh link for the contest & winner summary.

*Workspace showoff contest*

*Workspace Contest Winner*


----------



## S_V (Jul 24, 2012)

wow....Looks like I missed my Chance to participate in this contest.. Would love to grab any one of the Cooler...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

My new addition, can anyone guess it??

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/ssdbench.jpg

Hint: its an ssd.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 9, 2012)

^What's in it for me if I make the right guess?


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2012)

*@Megamind:* I can't predict, but i know the Model.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^What's in it for me if I make the right guess?



A rep+ .. What else do you expect?


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 9, 2012)

@megamind looking at the benchmark....its a samsung 128gb ssd right???
just a guess....!


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

^^Sorry max its not samsung.


----------



## d3p (Aug 9, 2012)

if its not Samsung, then either it might be Crusial.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> A rep+ .. What else do you expect?


There is no rep+ system, most probably a Vertex 3, with that kind of speeds. Could be an intel but its not available here I think.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

d3p said:


> if its not Samsung, then either it might be Crusial.





tkin said:


> There is no rep+ system, most probably a Vertex 3, with that kind of speeds. Could be an intel but its not available here I think.



Neither of the above mentioned brands.. This drive wasn't purchased in India. 

@Tkin, just now noticed that rep system is gone..


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> My new addition, can anyone guess it??
> 
> *i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/ssdbench.jpg
> 
> Hint: its an ssd.



Wow how much? and any new graphics-card in your system yet?


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Neither of the above mentioned brands.. This drive wasn't purchased in India.
> 
> @Tkin, just now noticed that rep system is gone..


Then I think /scratch that. 

I'll keep giving one brand at a time


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

@MegaMind: Congrats on buying secret(as of now) SSD.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks d6bmg.. Just thought it would be fun to play a game..



Dhirajthefreak said:


> Wow how much? and any new graphics-card in your system yet?



Will update the info soon


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2012)

Three drives come to mind with that kind of speed and other info you have provided: Mushkin Chronos Deluxe, Plextor M3 Pro & Corsair Force GS. Any further hint?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2012)

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/plextor/07082012406.jpg





Skud said:


> Three drives come to mind with that kind of speed and other info you have provided: Mushkin Chronos Deluxe, Plextor M3 Pro & Corsair Force GS. Any further hint?


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 10, 2012)

^^How much for it?


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2012)

@MegaMind: congos. I guess you now have the fastest SSD in this forum. That's really a top-end product.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Aug 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> @MegaMind: congos. I guess you now have the fastest SSD in this forum. That's really a top-end product.



Megamind has now Megaspeed in his system


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks guys..



Dhirajthefreak said:


> ^^How much for it?



It cost me $165


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Check this: 
*images03.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_10-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-.jpg

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_15-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_3-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-Bhubaneswar.jpg

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_12-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_5-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-For-Sale.jpg

*images04.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_6-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-Orissa.jpg

*images02.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_7-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-India.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/17/12/1344725494_427161512_1-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Cabinet-for-sale-Cuttack-Orissa.jpg 


K, here are some int. pics: 
*images02.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_16-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg 

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_20-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images04.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_19-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_12-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images02.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_3-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-Computers-Hardware.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_1-Pictures-of--Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine.jpg

*images02.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_13-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_15-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_8-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images04.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_5-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-Orissa.jpg

*images04.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_2-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-Bhubaneswar.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_18-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images02.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_14-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images04.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_6-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-India.jpg

*images03.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_17-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images02.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_9-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_10-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_7-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg

*images02.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_11-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-.jpg 

*images01.olx.in/ui/12/53/00/1344849650_427785300_4-Aviator-Gaming-Chassis-Working-absolutely-fine-For-Sale.jpg


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 13, 2012)

congrats.......... never knew zeb had some good looking cabinets......... what about inner views.........


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

azaad_shri75 said:


> congrats.......... never knew zeb had some good looking cabinets......... what about inner views.........



I have some inner pics with my old mobo, will post 'em later.

I have just about 2MB left on me DoCoMo GPRS  
Let me 1st recharge, will pics then.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

Congrats dude.... really keen to see what Zeb offers in terms of cable mgmt. Post inner pics.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cable management is what I can say is absolutely cr@p. The right panel cover wont close properly if I bring PSU cables through it. 
The best I could do is bring front USB, memory card n audio header cables through it. 
Thinking of selling, to get a better one.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 13, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Cable management is what I can say is absolutely cr@p. The right panel cover wont close properly if I bring PSU cables through it.
> The best I could do is bring front USB, memory card n audio header cables through it.
> *Thinking of selling, to get a better one.
> 
> *Some more pics:



You just bought it right ? Really wondering then why were you attracted to this cabby ? or is it the old one which you have.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> You just bought it right ? Really wondering then why were you attracted to this cabby ? or is it the old one which you have.


No buddy, I bought it last year in April. No CM (Except for hig-end) or NZXT were/are available here. So, Zebronics and other local brands are the only option. But now as flipkart has COD on cabinets, we BBSR guys have some better options now.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 22, 2012)

Added Logitech Z623 to the system ! Asus xonar dx is already installed . 

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/4339/dw12.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 1, 2012)

an old pad. 

*i.imgur.com/swM1P.jpg*i.imgur.com/swM1P.jpg*i.imgur.com/swM1P.jpg*i50.tinypic.com/2vamjya.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys today Is the time to brag.. I bought Galaxy s3 last Saturday.. Did not got much to time to take pics and upload here.. and didn't wanted to posted without pics. to read.. "Pics  or it did not happened." .. so here is it

Pic with S3 had resize and decrease size for upload 

*i48.tinypic.com/1gksw9.jpg

Pic taken by my old Nokia 5235

*i47.tinypic.com/2lu9amx.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/30ca8ab.jpg


Bought for 34K


----------



## loki23 (Sep 27, 2012)

mine  introducing "Karma"







Config: i5-3570k,Hyper 212 evo+,GTX670 OC,1.5TB hdd,60GB ssd,24" samsung led,coolermaster storm enforcer


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 27, 2012)

My DESK and its TOP

*i.imgur.com/EY6Dll.jpg


*i.imgur.com/fpnRol.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 27, 2012)

^sexy


----------



## d3p (Sep 27, 2012)

loki23 said:


> mine  introducing "Karma"
> 
> View attachment 7089
> View attachment 7090
> ...



Nice Pics & nice Desktop.


Which Rainmeter theme ??


----------



## loki23 (Sep 28, 2012)

d3p said:


> Nice Pics & nice Desktop.
> 
> 
> Which Rainmeter theme ??



thanks mate..er.the theme is an amalgamation of many.not just one.and the explorerframe and shell files have also been changed.i could probably dig up the details if ya want  . i should probably get around to posting the pics on a hosting site


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Guys ! Purchased these components for my rig.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 11, 2012)

congrats  Nice poychase


----------



## martin.stallone (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought the PC. 

Here are the final specs I chose:-

Intel Core i7 3770k - 
Intel Original DH77EB
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL)
ATI Firepro 5800
WD 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache)
LG 24X Sata Black DVD -
Corsair TX850M -
NZXT Phantom 
Dell Ultrasharp 23"
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo
APC 600 va - 4,950/-
Logitech g300 gaming mouse
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard (Black)
Razor Golliathus alpha 'L'
Xbox 360 controller wired for pc
total around 97,000

[image]*i.imgur.com/GlF3l.jpg[/image]

*i.imgur.com/O61ip.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ExXE1.jpg

<img src="*i.imgur.com/ExXE1.jpg"></img>

PS: I am trying to attach image


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> I bought the PC.
> 
> Here are the final specs I chose:-
> 
> ...



Excellent man , but the place looks like KITCHEN ??


----------



## elton_1991 (Nov 4, 2012)

My gaming/work rig:


----------



## maddy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi guys 

Please check my latest purchase 

more pics and reviews coming soon 


*i.imgur.com/PWR21.jpg

*i.imgur.com/frbm2.jpg


----------



## dalbir (Nov 16, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> My DESK and its TOP
> 
> *i.imgur.com/EY6Dll.jpg
> 
> ...



your desk and its top are looking really good.......
congrats


----------



## Amir5223 (Nov 16, 2012)

congo maddy...gr8 video card !!!!! BTW what's the price??


----------



## Tenida (Nov 16, 2012)

Posting here after long time. Here's my year old PC with new table.
*i.imgur.com/QYMhc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ds96a.jpg
*F&D A555U
*

*i.imgur.com/8sn0h.jpg


----------



## d3p (Nov 16, 2012)

^ that's some neat Setup.  Awesome


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys, just visited Vedant Computer, Kolkata, with Sumon Pathak. Was surprised to see AMD Piledriver FX 8350 is already present in their showcase and retailing at 12.58K including taxes. Couldn't resist myself, just purchased it. So I am probably the 1st official owner of PileDriver in Kolkata and possibly in India, not considering people who got it from abroad.
Here goes couple of pics:-


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

Congos Cilus. So we can look forward to some benches and some comparison with FX8150.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 1, 2012)

leave that to me..Cilus's base..err..proccy belong to me


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Guys, just visited Vedant Computer, Kolkata, with Sumon Pathak. Was surprised to see AMD Piledriver FX 8350 is already present in their showcase and retailing at 12.58K including taxes. Couldn't resist myself, just purchased it. So I am probably the 1st official owner of PileDriver in Kolkata and possibly in India, not considering people who got it from abroad.
> Here goes couple of pics:-
> View attachment 7828View attachment 7829View attachment 7830



That's a very good price!! Congrats!!


----------



## Myth (Dec 1, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Guys, just visited Vedant Computer, Kolkata, with Sumon Pathak. Was surprised to see AMD Piledriver FX 8350 is already present in their showcase and retailing at 12.58K including taxes. Couldn't resist myself, just purchased it. So I am probably the 1st official owner of PileDriver in Kolkata and possibly in India, not considering people who got it from abroad.
> Here goes couple of pics:-
> View attachment 7828View attachment 7829View attachment 7830



Congrats on that purchase. 
Looking forward to some benchmarks as Skud mentioned. 

Ermm..i thought you already had a functional proc (fx8120), why this one then ?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 1, 2012)

I do have a FX 8150 now. Let me compare both the Processors and after that I'll be selling the 8150


----------



## S_V (Dec 4, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Guys, just visited Vedant Computer, Kolkata, with Sumon Pathak. Was surprised to see AMD Piledriver FX 8350 is already present in their showcase and retailing at 12.58K including taxes. Couldn't resist myself, just purchased it. So I am probably the 1st official owner of PileDriver in Kolkata and possibly in India, not considering people who got it from abroad.
> Here goes couple of pics:-
> View attachment 7828View attachment 7829View attachment 7830



Congrats Cilus . Do let us know How it performs .....


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 21, 2012)

*VSonic GR02 Bass Edition*

Bought VSonic GR02 Bass Edition after consulting fellow TDF memebr Thetrueblueviking... Thx a ton for providing advice on this.

Bought from - hifinage.com
Damages - 2199 (Cost) + 110 (Shipping) + 307.86 (Taxes) + 78 (Octroi)  =  2694.86 (Total)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ruhmgpx7TfQ/UNNVmknVl0I/AAAAAAAAEi0/oCyYRlHwFBE/s640/VSonic%2520GR02.jpg


----------



## Amir5223 (Dec 22, 2012)

^^congrats..enjoy the music


----------



## Jripper (Dec 24, 2012)

This isn't really a showoff,but wasn't sure where to post. And felt too lazy to create a new thread. 

Winter does have its benefits 

*i47.tinypic.com/2zyc60j.png


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

*CrossFireX setup with HD7950*

Asus HD7950 DCII crossfired with Sapphire HD7950 Dual-X on Maximus V Gene mobo.

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ShhxSH6tUso/UC0A0n9vZ3I/AAAAAAAAETs/q4e6PefPHqw/s640/IMG_0013.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-E_6c6Ywd3Bc/UN1oqNj3prI/AAAAAAAAEks/p8efYVDSsPc/s640/sapphire_6.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-CxxFCe-hNEc/UN12r3zZfOI/AAAAAAAAEmA/PgoLNFxpg9A/s640/Test%2520Setup.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-A0z-C7my77g/UN1mvuZcDwI/AAAAAAAAEjc/fTt8y1VFKSU/s640/CrossFireX_1.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4IV6w_VG9fE/UN1mgoZN6zI/AAAAAAAAEjU/KJM5J5mD80M/s640/CrossFireX_3.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-PdU6yWpypVg/UN1m_cyzr9I/AAAAAAAAEjk/8UHDq0Wtf5w/s640/CrossFireX_4.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Gulp, amazing , but with CF should have gone for ATX FF


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Had gone for MVg for OC potential when Formula was not released (gene came in the market 3 months before Formula in India). Will buy Formula when the prices drop to 18k level  .... One of my friends is already interested in buying MVG second hand.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats mandar.........btw will you post some bench of games on this cf setup....man they are gonna crush any game on 1080p resolution......!
Next will you be going for a monitor upgrade.....?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Congrats mandar.........btw will you post some bench of games on this cf setup....man they are gonna crush any game on 1080p resolution......!
> Next will you be going for a monitor upgrade.....?



Check out the CrossFireX scaling review - HD7950 CrossFireX Scaling Review

Related to monitor... yes I do have plans... but the priority is different... 1st a PSU upgrade then Maximus V Formula and then the monitor.
If anybody interested in getting my Gene for 2nd hand let me know, I already have a friend (not so close friend) of mine who is ready, but getting better price never hurts


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ Wow that's a nice CFX.I don't think that Micro ATX Mobo can handle that two beast in one place


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 28, 2012)

Crossfire of a card like 7950 is useful if you are going for a multi monitor setup.Do you have plans for that?


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is my S3 when I bought.Its quiet old though 1 month I guess...

*i.imgur.com/FfCne.jpg?1


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Crossfire of a card like 7950 is useful if you are going for a multi monitor setup.Do you have plans for that?



Yes I do have plans. But going by the benches I did.. it seems even at 1080p cf makes a difference.


----------



## Myth (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Yes I do have plans. But going by the benches I did.. it seems even at 1080p cf makes a difference.



Congrats on the latest addition. That rig is turning into one hell of a gaming setup.
Nice job on the CF scaling review.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

Got the venomous X up & working


----------



## Myth (Dec 29, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Got the venomous X up & working



Where are the peeeeks ?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Got the venomous X up & working



congos.. pics please.



Myth said:


> Congrats on the latest addition.* That rig is turning into one hell of a gaming setup*.
> Nice job on the CF scaling review.



Thx. Will be upgrading the PSU, then Maximus V Formula and then an additional monitor. So work in progress for next 1 to 2 months still.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Got the venomous X up & working



pics or didn't happen...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Didnt happen.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

damn auto correct 
New toy...
*i.imgur.com/FcucL.jpg

reviews in a few days....pity i dont have the cash to pick up an Intel counterpart..


----------



## Myth (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ Dirty cables


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

u saw dat only :\
kids these days....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

^^Why is there a need for a watermark on this ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

there's been incidents of photo stealing...ppl uploading my pics as their own...even from forums..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

I know but wont someone steal a better pic of the same board ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

better safe than sorry...its been an habit of mine after that incident...


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

Tip - The water mark needs to be more transparent and also it needs better positioning. Currently, its very easy to crop it out.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

i know
better version coming up later on


----------



## Skud (Dec 29, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> u saw dat only :\
> kids these days....



I saw the 8th SATA port missing (yeah, I know it must be in the back as an eSATA)


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

Here go the pics guys - 
Venomous X - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/167990-cpu-cooler-2.html#post1810741


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 5, 2013)

Took the plunge and bought a TAB.

Hyundai HoldX700
Specs:

Model	Hyundai Hold X700 Smart Tablet PC
CPU	Rockchip RK3066, 1.6GHz, Cortex-A9 Dual Core; GPU: Mali-400 MP4 QuadCore
Operation System	Android 4.1 (Jelly Bean)
RAM	1GB (DDR 3)
ROM（Memory）	16GB Nand Flash
Shell Material	Metal
Screen	Size	7 Inch
Type	Capacitive Screen, IPSDisplay	LCD
Resolution	1024 x 600px
Visible Angle	178°

Extend Card	Support TF card up to 32GB extended
Camera	Front camera, 0.3 megapixels
Gravity Sensor	Yes
Multi-Touch	Yes, 5 points multi-touch
Flash	Support Flash 11.1
Google Play Yes, built in

Bluetooth	No
GPS No


OTG
Yes, support ExFAT, NTFS, FAT32
USB HOST 2.0
Email and Browser	Yes, built in
WIFI	Yes, 802.11 b/g/n
3G


----------



## Myth (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks good. Congrats


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks!^^


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks!^^



Congrats!! Damages?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks!^^



Congrats bro. is that same car company Hyundai?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Congrats bro. is that same car company Hyundai?


Also had a pretty nifty electronics division: SK Hynix - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lipun12ka4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is My Configuration:

Ashrock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
Intel Core i7 3770 Processor
Corsair H100i Liquid CPU Cooler (Quad Fan Configuration Dual Cooler Master Excalibur in Push and Dual Corsair SP120 Fan in Pull Configuration).
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Mid Tower Cabinet(With Front Cooler Master Megaflow 200mm Red LED Fan, Scythe Slip Stream 120mm 1900rpm Case Fan (SY1225SL12SH) in the Back, 

Silverstone SST-AP121 Gaming Chasis Fan (Black) on the Left-Side)
G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GBx3=12GB RAM
Samsung 1 TB HDD 7200 RPM (SAMSUNG HD103SI)
Cooler Master Extreme II 625 Watts PSU
NVidia GeForce GTS 250 1GB DDR3 Graphics Memory
Cooler Master CM Storm Trigger Mechanical Trigger (With All Cherry Black Mechanical Switches)
Razer Diamondback Mouse


Near Future Upgrade:
I guess the HDD needs to be upgraded to be some WD and an Additional SSD is needed to load the OS (With of course disabling the pagefile,the temp,appdata folder off the SSD onto the HDD).
And Ofcourse the NVidia Geforce GTS 250 needs to be replaced by Two NVidia Cards with SLI.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 6, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Congrats!! Damages?



Home delivered in Kolkata from Hongkong for Rs 7500. Free Shipping,China Post/Hongkong Post.If you look around you can find it for even less. I got mine from a site called Merimobiles.



Tenida said:


> Congrats bro. is that same car company Hyundai?



Yes. Its Hyundai Digital,their Electronics and IT arm.*translate.google.co.in/translate?h...a=X&ei=HvIRUa70C8j_rAei_oHgDw&ved=0CD0Q7gEwAQ

I will post the Antutu and other benchmarks soon. This tab is supposed to be a gaming powerhouse at that budget and beyond.


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2013)

lipun12ka4 said:


> Here is My Configuration:
> 
> Ashrock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
> Intel Core i7 3770 Processor
> ...



 complete messed up pal. Sorry anyway congrats


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2013)

lipun12ka4 said:


> Here is My Configuration:
> 
> Ashrock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
> Intel Core i7 3770 Processor
> ...



*Showoff thread is meant for showing off with Pictures or Snapshots ...*


Why you bought a After Market Cooler, especially WC Loop, when you got yourself a locked Processor ?? Why Geforce GTS 250 for such a good Config ??  May be you are just using it for time being. At Last why CM Extreme Power Supply ?? Waste of money & time.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

*Yeahh:

Flipkart packaging was awesome, not a single dent on the box, but when they delivered it I told the courier guy that I won't sign unless I inspect the seal, he declined firmly and said they never tamper with the seal, so I took him for his word as the packaging was solid, I was having doubts cause by gawd that was a very light package, the entire box weighted less than my Nokia 5800, I was afraid that when I take it up I'd see a empty box, well:
*i.imgur.com/3fDdvpd.jpg

Seal is there firmly, as they said, and this should shut people up in FB etc who says fk sells used products:
*i.imgur.com/fNutGVt.jpg

Free case, thanks to LG:
*i.imgur.com/wJrb7ox.jpg

Sexiest phone I had seen, much more good looking than the phones samsung throws out of its stable, light weight, also the build quality is good:
*i.imgur.com/xgRNYrT.jpg

Textured back, feels comfortable to hold:
*i.imgur.com/raGGzMa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sPAacoF.jpg

Full signal bars, and connected GPRS without any settings and did so unlike my Nokia 5800, flawless:
*i.imgur.com/LLtMHUR.jpg

Size compared to funbook:
*i.imgur.com/6sPYUgG.jpg

My arsenal, the funbook is near dead, so ignore it:
*i.imgur.com/7A7B5or.jpg*


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats cool phone


----------



## d3p (Feb 6, 2013)

*@tkin :* Nice Purchase & Drool Worthy Pics...Congrats


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

amjath said:


> Congrats cool phone


Thanks man.



d3p said:


> *@tkin :* Nice Purchase & Drool Worthy Pics...Congrats


Thanks, my first true android, and quite frankly I didn't expect the L9 to be this good, and in hands this set is far more impressive than the reviews


----------



## Myth (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats tkin. Awesome purchase. 

I assume you have posted some pics.
The office network filters the images, so had to check them out on the official site.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Myth said:


> Congrats tkin. Awesome purchase.
> 
> I assume you have posted some pics.
> The office network filters the images, so had to check them out on the official site.


Lots of pics, check them when you get home


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2013)

@tkin really awesome phone and pics are mindblowing i m jealous 
damages?


----------



## sunny4691 (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats @tkin , the phone looks awesome


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> @tkin really awesome phone and pics are mindblowing i m jealous
> damages?


Thanks.
18.7k from flipkart, I could get a bit less in other shops but I trust only FK, delivered within 3 days.



sunny4691 said:


> Congrats @tkin , the phone looks awesome


Thanku thanku


----------



## Tenida (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> Thanks, my first true android, and quite frankly I didn't expect the L9 to be this good, and in hands this set is far more impressive than the reviews


You should thank me for that i think haha  naughty boy lol


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Tenida said:


> You should thank me for that i think haha  naughty boy lol


Thanks


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 6, 2013)

@tkin wow....you've got a Optimus L9. Congrats dude !!!
Now I'm even more excited to get my FIRST ANDROID PHONE


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

takemein said:


> @tkin wow....you've got a Optimus L9. Congrats dude !!!
> Now I'm even more excited to get my FIRST ANDROID PHONE


Yeah, check L9: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/150741-mobile-buying-guide-february-2013-a.html

Its the best phone under 22k atm.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats Tkin. Cool phone..


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

MegaMind said:


> Congrats Tkin. Cool phone..


Thanks


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 6, 2013)

Was getting Weak W-Fi signal!
Pasted two layers of Aluminum foil on a cardboard piece and Boom!
Signals bumped from 55% to 80% 


*i.imgur.com/frLVhMr.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Feb 7, 2013)

^^^perfect  idea


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 7, 2013)

RON28 said:


> ^^^perfect  idea


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2013)

That's what I call real practical sense and presence of mind.
Way to go, dude!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ please reveal the technical justification of aluminium foil for strengthening wifi signal. I am too much interested to apply the same


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ please reveal the technical justification of aluminium foil for strengthening wifi signal. I am too much interested to apply the same



Routers without any directional antenna (i.e. routers having hidden antenna) radiates the signal in all direction and thereby reducing the signal range in any specific direction. In this case, the wall of his room was absorbing ~30% of the signal. By using aluminum foil, that foil reflected the signal in the direction where he it intended to be and thereby increasing the signal range and strength.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 7, 2013)

So how do i utilize it as mine has an antenna


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So how do i utilize it as mine has an antenna



You can't. Just move all antennas to the direction in where you intend to use the receiving device.


----------



## amjath (Feb 7, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Was getting Weak W-Fi signal!
> Pasted two layers of Aluminum foil on a cardboard piece and Boom!
> Signals bumped from 55% to 80%
> 
> ...



Cool

BTW what is that thing, internal hard disk as external hard disk.
If yes, where can I get it. Also r u hooking to ur Router


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 7, 2013)

amjath said:


> [/Spoiler]
> 
> Cool
> 
> ...


Blank spoiler ? 
It's the Internal HDD of my Dead lappy! 
and I got that sata to usb adapter from my crashed Iomega Portable HDD 
Yeah it's connected to Router!
Downloading 24*7


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 8, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Routers without any directional antenna (i.e. routers having hidden antenna) radiates the signal in all direction and thereby reducing the signal range in any specific direction. In this case, the wall of his room was absorbing ~30% of the signal. By using aluminum foil, that foil reflected the signal in the direction where he it intended to be and thereby increasing the signal range and strength.



All routers by default comes with Omnidirectional antenna (visible as well as hidden type antenna) which radiates wireless signal equally in all directions. Aluminum foil technique can be used on all types of routers in indoor environment.

Directional antenna should be purchased separately which is used for long-distance wireless communications mostly outdoors.


----------



## chris (Feb 18, 2013)

Purchased CM Storm QuickFire TK. Rs. 6799.00/- from FlipKart.com

*gallery.bizhat.com/data/6592/medium/2013-02-16_12_35_48.jpg
*gallery.bizhat.com/data/6592/medium/2013-02-16_12_41_06.jpg
*gallery.bizhat.com/data/6592/medium/2013-02-16_21_17_42.jpg

I never used number pad in my old keyboards. So i went with thsi smaller keyboard. After purchase, i found out  i used to use Enter key on number paid. On CM Stom TK keyboard, when you disable number pad (to use arrow key, delete, insert button, etc..) enter key also stop working. So i have to use main enter key, that need more hand movement, not comfortable.

Anoter thing i don't like is you can't turn off back-light of arrow keys. When number pad is off, it always glow.

I pressed enter key on number pad at least 4 times while typing this. I need to get used to use main enter key.

Key is soft, rubber feeling. No tactual feedback. This keyboard is heavy and good build quality.

Now i love my old TVSE more  If i had tried CM Strom before purchase, i would have stayed with TVSE.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 18, 2013)

chris said:


> Purchased CM Storm QuickFire TK. Rs. 6799.00/- from FlipKart.com
> 
> 
> I never used number pad in my old keyboards. So i went with thsi smaller keyboard. After purchase, i found out  i used to use Enter key on number paid. On CM Stom TK keyboard, when you disable number pad (to use arrow key, delete, insert button, etc..) enter key also stop working. So i have to use main enter key, that need more hand movement, not comfortable.
> ...



The CM storm has the Cherry MX Red key, which  is a light, linear, non-clicky mechanical keyboard switch, It is often preferred over tactile switches for gaming.
Cherry Red switches do not have any tactical feedback. To get that feedback you should have bought a keyboard with Cherry Blue or Cherry Brown keys. The TVS has the blue keys- which are very popular for its tactile feedback  
You should have researched about this before dropping the cash.

Here is a link to help you understand the different types of Mechanical Switches: Link.


----------



## chris (Feb 18, 2013)

@Abhishek Nama  I have already read about cherry switches. But in india, CM don't have all key types available. Also i wanted smaller keyboard, the only reason i buy this. For just key, TVSE was ok too. I  don't have much problem with keys as i was using non mechanical keyboards for most part. One problem i found during gaming was when i press Q in BF3 to spot, gun get out of zoom state. I think some thing to do with key repeat speed. I have to press Q and release fast compared to TVSE/Logitech keyboard.

I read forums, watched yt videos before getting the keyboard. One of the comment is



> got this, Cherry Red MX... I am in heaven, this keyboard is so much win biggrin.gif



*www.overclock.net/t/1316851/new-cooler-master-quickfire-tk-keyboard/130#post_18960118

Then i stop reading and decided to get it, i see some good user comments on youtube too.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 18, 2013)

chris said:


> @Abhishek Nama  I have already read about cherry switches. But in india, CM don't have all key types available. Also i wanted smaller keyboard, the only reason i buy this. For just key, TVSE was ok too. I  don't have much problem with keys as i was using non mechanical keyboards for most part. One problem i found during gaming was when i press Q in BF3 to spot, gun get out of zoom state. I think some thing to do with key repeat speed. I have to press Q and release fast compared to TVSE/Logitech keyboard.
> 
> I read forums, watched yt videos before getting the keyboard. One of the comment is
> 
> ...



Generally people, who have become used to the blue switches find it hard to accept other switches, especially the non tactile feedback one's.
However, your main requirement was gaming, so I would say that you made the right choice, as the red switches are perfect for gaming. 

As far the issue that you are facing with the "Q" key,  I am not aware of any that issue. Anyway, you will eventually learn to love your new keyboard...enjoy


----------



## Jripper (Feb 18, 2013)

Brilliant work with the aluminium foil pratyush. Bravo!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 18, 2013)

@chris: Looks cool.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 21, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Was getting Weak W-Fi signal!
> Pasted two layers of Aluminum foil on a cardboard piece and Boom!
> Signals bumped from 55% to 80%
> 
> ...





where to get Aluminum foil {एल्यूमीनियम पन्नी}


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

logout20 said:


> where to get Aluminum foil {एल्यूमीनियम पन्नी}


Grocery store?


----------



## Nipun (Feb 21, 2013)

logout20 said:


> where to get Aluminum foil {एल्यूमीनियम पन्नी}



All grocery & departmental stores have them.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

{एल्यूमीनियम पन्नी}


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2013)

*LG Optimus L9 P765 (white)*

*i.imgur.com/k5VSrwQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MJwQe61.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UwIN4sr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BXM0Msf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QPiPXqT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tebKWSj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XDRd9kW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rS2NcRt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Nxtke44.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Awjdm1q.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Was getting Weak W-Fi signal!
> Pasted two layers of Aluminum foil on a cardboard piece and Boom!
> Signals bumped from 55% to 80%



awesome sense dude!! keep it up!


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 28, 2013)

^      .....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmm! So where can I buy this Aluminum foil? My router is DG834G, with an antenna, will that make any sense?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm! So where can I buy this Aluminum foil? My router is DG834G, with an antenna, will that make any sense?
> 
> @Amartya: I love that weather widget. PM me that dude. Don't wanna download a ROM for that small thing.


You can by them at any grocery or malls likes spencers, ask for aluminium foil.

That widget is stock(free), he can't extract it unless he roots it. Try XDA.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> You can by them at any grocery or malls likes spencers, ask for aluminium foil.
> 
> That widget is stock(free), he can't extract it unless he roots it. Try XDA.


Alight. Thanks. Will try More tomorrow. Don't have Spencer over here, yet! 

That widget is Yahoo weather btw, found it in Store.


----------



## logout20 (Mar 1, 2013)

malls  ???

have to travel 50 km.....


----------



## desiibond (Mar 2, 2013)

Got this at Croma for throwaway price of 1850. Logitech M600


----------



## kaspal (Mar 13, 2013)

The Logitech Mouse looks in a different league than the Microsoft one


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 19, 2013)

amitash said:


> Well, here goes:
> 
> My main rig with lights off
> 
> ...




where did u get that water cooling???


----------



## d3p (Mar 19, 2013)

ojas1010 said:


> where did u get that water cooling???



did u just registered in this forum to ask this decade old question ???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 19, 2013)

^lol B-)...


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> did u just registered in this forum to ask this decade old question ???



nope. I just incidently saw it so


----------



## d3p (Mar 21, 2013)

ojas1010 said:


> nope. I just incidently saw it so



i guess the original poster or the owner of those rigs are no more active in the forum.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 18, 2013)

*Now I can Overclock in Summers too......

Got a new Inverter AC.Its really awesome and does consume very less electricity ,very less.

Sharp AH-XP18MV*

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/9885/dsc00753kd.jpg

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/9788/dsc00756nu.jpg

*img547.imageshack.us/img547/8500/dsc00762b.jpg

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/7111/dsc00761z.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2013)

another DIY: *a PCB drill*

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/5/mg0008i.jpg
the rotating drill [right one] has a bit offset from the axis, but thats no problem for a mini hand held drill

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/824/mg0009k.jpg
if you are wondering, here are the parts:
1. 12V motor off a geared DC motor. it has a seperate assembly to increase torque/decrease RPM, commonly used in robots. the motor itself should be >2000RPM..
2. Empty Gel pen refill. YES!! 
3. m-Seal. 
4. Drills. i used 0.5mm and 0.7mm. 

the end product cuts through boards like hot knife in butter 

next up, a DIY Drill press 

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/823/mg0006r.jpg
thats my test bench PSU, made out a Dell PSU, very robust and stable with A-grade short circuit protection. 
the light inside is custom addition


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *Now I can Overclock in Summers too......
> 
> Got a new Inverter AC.Its really awesome and does consume very less electricity ,very less.
> 
> Sharp AH-XP18MV*



OMG that grey panel looks huge.

is it 5 star bro?? I have a 3 star daikin awesome performer @ low bill


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2013)

^CAn you tell me how much electricity bill you get per month, with avg use of AC.. ?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 19, 2013)

And also post about the price.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> OMG that grey panel looks huge.
> 
> is it 5 star bro?? I have a 3 star daikin awesome performer @ low bill



It is Huge at 31.5 inches. It is an Inverter AC, so no stars, its efficiency is way way higher than a 5star. It has a EER of 3.66!!! If *I use it for 8 to 11 Hrs a day Im getiing 9 to 13 units as consumed*,so thats Rs 45 to 65 a day!!! It consumes 200 to 400 to 600watts and even 100 watts when it reaches the set temperature!!!

People who are actually using it says 8hrs everyday incurs a bill of Rs 950 a month!!!! And more than 12 hrs incurs Rs 1450 maximum.The build quality of the AC is beyond comparison to anything in the market at the moment. Take a walk to your nearest Dealer and take a look to make out what Im actually meaning. 

Sharps service is mindblowing too. Better than anything out there. They were prompt like anything.

AC Sharp Inverter 1.5Ton AH-XP18MV - Rs 41000 ( including Installation Kit which gives the best copper tube in the country @0.8mm!!!}
Installation - Rs 1500
Godrej ODU L Stand - Rs 950
Insulation Tape - Rs 250 for 12 feet


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2013)

^OMG but its pricey bro. If i think it as long term run it is the best VFM I guess


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

^41K for 1.5Ton is a bit too much.. 

our hitachi logicool 2Ton too doesnt have any star rating, and cools our hall room in 5mins flat.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 19, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^OMG but its pricey bro. If i think it as long term run it is the best VFM I guess



A 5 Star Daikin Costs Rs 40,000
A 5 Star Mitsubishi Electric costs Rs 43,500
A 5 Star Hitachi Costs Rs 43000
A 5 Star General costs Rs 45000

All of them use the age old and phased out R22 refrigerant gas

The Sharp Inverter 1.5 Ton costs Rs 41,000 and uses the new R410a refrigerant gas.

Inverter AC s are super efficient and are way cheap to run than a Normal 5 star AC. A normal 5 star AC will consume 35 to 40% more electricity too cool a similar place. And a 1.5 ton Inverter cools like or is equivalent to a  a 2 Ton ACs cooling capacity!!!



anirbandd said:


> ^41K for 1.5Ton is a bit too much..
> 
> our hitachi logicool 2Ton too doesnt have any star rating, and cools our hall room in 5mins flat.



Rs 41,000 for 1.5 Ton Inverter AC is a steal. A 1.5 Ton Hitachi Inverter AC costs Rs 55000 and is no where near the Sharp.

I already own 3 Hitachis and 2 Carrirers and two Sharp (one no star/ one Inverter).This by far is the best.

*Read this , very informative and absolutely correct*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consumer-...18mv-1-5ton-eco-inverter-air-conditioner.html*

LG is the best in Inverter ACs,thats the only one that actually beats the Sharp marginally at the moment but it costs a bomb!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2013)

^Cool!!


*pun intended


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2013)

*Updated LG Optimus L9 to Jellybean OS.*

*i.imgur.com/tlTQBFM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SjnUr3N.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8M4uKxt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YEUpN2T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C9L1CWy.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 21, 2013)

And I'm rocking pa


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2013)

@Tenida: nice!! that phone is too sexy!


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^CAn you tell me how much electricity bill you get per month, with avg use of AC.. ?


Normal ACs non inverters will run up Rs 2700 for 8 Hrs usage daily.
Inverters will be around Rs 900 to 1150.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Guys I bought a SSD Kingston v300 for Rs. 11500. 240 GB


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

^awesome!!


----------



## BIKeINSTEIN (Apr 22, 2013)

Tenida said:


> *Updated LG Optimus L9 to Jellybean OS.*


@Tenida #Tenida
Official OTA update for Indian L9 P765?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2013)

BIKeINSTEIN said:


> @Tenida #Tenida
> Official OTA update for Indian L9 P765?



Yes its for India. See the software version

*i.imgur.com/C9L1CWy.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

Finally received my gift from digit. Thx Digit I love you. 

*imageshack.us/a/img341/8154/dsc00661hh.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img15/4813/dsc00651ss.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img46/5584/dsc00641c.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img209/774/dsc00631ol.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img526/3955/dsc00621ex.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img211/7107/dsc00611hh.th.jpg


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

^^How ??


----------



## kapilove77 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

3 TB hard disk. Head over Contest section and look for "Seagate Speedster contest" Thread and you will know.


----------



## IndianRambo (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

congrats kapil


----------



## kapilove77 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



IndianRambo said:


> congrats kapil



thx rambo.


----------



## Tenida (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*



kapilove77 said:


> 3 TB hard disk. Head over Contest section and look for "Seagate Speedster contest" Thread and you will know.



Congarts


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

My dad got me these to use with my iPod 

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/IMG_20130503_190315.jpg

Still mourning the death of my Sennheiser


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

I just finished my Master Grade RX-0 Unicorn Gundam 02 Banshee model kit. Two pictures:

*i.imgur.com/Fd8u5YL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4ZKzhlK.jpg

First picture for detail and second picture for colours because the flash messed up the colours of the model in the first picture.

Guys, the blue is a little darker (like midnight), and the yellow is actually slightly orangeish, rather than the vomit colour you guys see here.


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> It is Huge at 31.5 inches. It is an Inverter AC, so no stars, its efficiency is way way higher than a 5star. It has a EER of 3.66!!! If *I use it for 8 to 11 Hrs a day Im getiing 9 to 13 units as consumed*,so thats Rs 45 to 65 a day!!! It consumes 200 to 400 to 600watts and even 100 watts when it reaches the set temperature!!!
> 
> People who are actually using it says 8hrs everyday incurs a bill of Rs 950 a month!!!! And more than 12 hrs incurs Rs 1450 maximum.The build quality of the AC is beyond comparison to anything in the market at the moment. Take a walk to your nearest Dealer and take a look to make out what Im actually meaning.
> 
> ...



Where did u buy one from bro. I just asked my local retailer he quoted 48k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 13, 2013)

not exactly tech stuff, but...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/show-off/10491d1368434173-showoff-thread-dsc_0066.jpg

thats 22k gold scripture gifted by a very famous indian artist encased in a teak wood outer casing. I will post some pics with a DSLR later if i get some time.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 14, 2013)

This is for my colleague's  Son.


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02082_zpsa648bb5b.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/4dd4ebcb-6384-48f4-b605-85c53b189d64_zpse27d0de7.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02084_zps718438b1.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02085_zps37514013.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02085_zps37514013.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02086_zps3e5801dd.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02087_zps9aa32da2.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02088_zpse5e7ffd2.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02092_zps105e1a60.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02096_zps88794689.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02097_zps24503acc.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02098_zps5e49007c.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/d771f5ab-838d-4e9a-a65d-56b925a480eb_zpsf7cbd90a.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/1c4f294c-3aac-4c64-be57-5e4d0315ea68_zps2b3e67ba.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/56aa8d37-29b8-4c0a-b624-a42d6b3a339b_zps74c6b738.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02114_zps4e357c0a.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02116_zps148aa8a8.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02117_zps7de5e4a8.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02089_zps240f097d.jpg


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2013)

Nice very nice. He seems to be very happy 
The amount of Happiness he gets from new pc is just cannot be explained in words .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 14, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> This is for my colleague's  Son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parents these days 
When i was that kids age i was content with the Flash games on CartoonNetwork.com
and a bit of NFS:Carbon
which was handled pretty well by integrated gfx


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 14, 2013)

^^ any flaws in the config? Will Seasonic be able to handlle that GPU?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 14, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^ any flaws in the config? Will Seasonic be able to handlle that GPU?



Ofc it will.I think this exact PSU was reviewed by Sumon Da


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 14, 2013)

"ofc" = ?

suman has reviewed 600w. And nowhere under google i find a single review of this one.


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2013)

Ofc; Ofcourse


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 14, 2013)

now i want to know the cause of handling HD 7850 by Seasonic 500w.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> now i want to know the cause of handling HD 7850 by Seasonic 500w.



a 500w psu can handle a 7870 easily. The minimum listed requirement is a 550w psu. But in any case max socket draw does not cross 350w if you dont overclock, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## funkysourav (May 15, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> This is for my colleague's  Son.


Nice config
what is the Cabinet?

I think APC 600VA is a bit underpowered for the config, but it is quite alright if you won't run the PC for more than 10-15 minutes on UPS.
that is just save important work and shut down.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2013)

When I was his age, i used to play dangerous dave


----------



## d3p (May 15, 2013)

Congrats on the new purchase. But inform him to reduce his fatness by involving in some physical activities rather than wasting his health infront of his Gaming rig.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 15, 2013)

d3p said:


> Congrats on the new purchase. But inform him to reduce his fatness by involving in some physical activities rather than wasting his health infront of his Gaming rig.



This seriously !!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (May 15, 2013)

Great config,but if at all I am bit iffy about the PSU. A S12II would have been better IMO.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> When I was his age, i used to play dangerous dave


And I... I didn't had PC


----------



## BombayBoy (May 15, 2013)

he would be better off with some "real" sports/games and activities 

happy gaming to him though


----------



## The Incinerator (May 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> Where did u buy one from bro. I just asked my local retailer he quoted 48k



I got it from Kolkata. Look around for the best price ,even I was quoted the same but after going through 15 dealers I got that price!


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I got it from Kolkata. Look around for the best price ,even I was quoted the same but after going through 15 dealers I got that price!



Did u just said one dealer that other dealer is this low and something like that Lol.

Can u please do me a favor, can u confirm the price from the same dealer for the current price. Cause 2 dealers quited me the same.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 15, 2013)

d3p said:


> Congrats on the new purchase. But inform him to reduce his fatness by involving in some physical activities rather than wasting his health infront of his Gaming rig.



+1 , fifa and skyrim in real life will serve him well

got some new medical equipment :

ResMed S9 VPAP - S (bipap) with mirage minor nasal mask 

damages : 70k + tax 

pic coming soon


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 16, 2013)

he is a brown belt karate kid(just one before black)

the cabby is BITFENIX SHINOBI


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2013)

I was wondering why avi took the photo of the door, later realized it was a single picture  


Spoiler



*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/d771f5ab-838d-4e9a-a65d-56b925a480eb_zpsf7cbd90a.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2013)

that cabinet is sexy


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I was wondering why avi took the photo of the door, later realized it was a single picture



Lol ditto


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

pics as promised : 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/show-off/10565d1368770689-showoff-thread-dsc_0072-1-.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/show-off/10566d1368770743-showoff-thread-dsc_0073-1-.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/show-off/10567d1368770806-showoff-thread-dsc_0074-1-.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/show-off/10568d1368770890-showoff-thread-dsc_0081-1-.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2013)

^ What is that : O?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ What is that : O?



bipap, resmed.


----------



## anirbandd (May 17, 2013)

^why those med equipments anyway??

and that kids need serious exercise..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^why those med equipments anyway??
> 
> and that kids need serious exercise..



for respiration. 

yes that kid needs to run ... run like 



Spoiler



HELL


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

Do you have breathing trouble?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you have breathing trouble?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


>



Stuff is legit alright...

ResMed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Stuff is legit alright...
> 
> ResMed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



who said its not?
I'm just saying some *family member* of his must be using it


----------



## rajnusker (May 17, 2013)

^Exactly what I was going to post. So +1


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> who said its not?
> I'm just saying some *family member* of his must be using it



It wasn't that obvious to me for some reason, so go easy on me.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Great config,but if at all I am bit iffy about the PSU. A S12II would have been better IMO.



check the second post 
Seasonic Eco 600W technical Report..

(cannot find the TDF link but am sure it was posted here too)
600W and 500w have the same internals.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


>



+1 ....



Extreme Gamer said:


> Do you have breathing trouble?



its actually for sleep apnea.

EDIT :

is it just me ... or the tdf website is going to the gym for size zero?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> who said its not?
> I'm just saying some *family member* of his must be using it



yes its not for me.


----------



## anirbandd (May 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> for respiration.
> 
> yes that kid needs to run ... run like
> 
> ...



no... he needs to run like 



Spoiler



*media.newindianexpress.com/article1367411.ece/alternates/w460/bhaag_milkha_bhaag.jpg






no disrespect to the person whose kid it is.


----------



## rajnusker (May 17, 2013)

You guys need to leave the kid alone. Do you have any evidence that the kid is not regularly engaged in sports?


----------



## elton_1991 (May 20, 2013)

Finally got my new UE Triple Fi10 IEM this afternoon


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 20, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> You guys need to leave the kid alone. Do you have any evidence that the kid is not regularly engaged in sports?



Isnt what he looks like enough  ?


----------



## S_V (May 20, 2013)

some Random shot of my PC......

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-13.jpg


----------



## amjath (May 21, 2013)

^ hdd bays link please?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 21, 2013)

How old is the kid??

Shiva


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> How old is the kid??
> 
> Shiva



13 years I guess


Vishnu


----------



## theserpent (May 21, 2013)

Krishna?


----------



## Tenida (May 21, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol noah is 19



I thought he mean Avichandana's friend son 

Vishnu


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 21, 2013)

^yes, I did mean that kid.

Shiva


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 22, 2013)

OMG kids these have even apple mac book & everything .. looks like there ll be hell lot of engineers in future 

Anyway congrats "Avichandana" for good selection of components


----------



## avinandan012 (May 26, 2013)

Bought these  from MD Computers
---------------------------------------
gift for sisters
CPU -3,307.50


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/NRy8AgA.jpg



Mobo 2,835.00


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/CDmXoXc.jpg



Monitor Acer 16" 3,885.00


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3m9Yg1V.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ArAd2zs.jpg



Mouse Pad from a shop near chandi masjid Rs.15 very unmatched  quality(for this price) with rubber feet with smooth threaded top


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Brx0R1B.jpg



Speakers 498.75


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/74fPBW5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uJoexrn.jpg



Simple DELL keyboard from flipkart - 325.00


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Y824b8m.jpg



UPS - 1,680.00


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PwaHjSs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PwaHjSs.jpg



Cabinet a shiney one  from DAS INFOTECH, MIDNAPORE 
i-Ball GRANDEUR WITH psu 1,619.00


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/X4n4691.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SHTNihg.jpg



SEAGATE 500GB 2,992.50
CORSAIR VALUE 4GB 1,837.50

The final mess i created


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SyxfI56.jpg



For me from MD Computers 1,128.75
*i.imgur.com/DQjx1FU.jpg

& from PL Computers , CTC Hyderabad

logitech g100 combo 1650.00
*i.imgur.com/HoUWBJQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ygQVy7L.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bLbVZSk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UnSJZpt.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 26, 2013)

S_V said:


> some Random shot of my PC......
> 
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-13.jpg


which cabinet is that?


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2013)

@avinandan012 

Congrats for ur purchase.
If u don't mind would u like to share the price ?


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2013)

@avinandan012: Congrats and lol at the final mess



sygeek said:


> which cabinet is that?



u know what HDD bay are those? It seems S_V is not active for some time now


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2013)

@S_V

What is that thing on the side to which two hdds are attached??

Shiva


----------



## d3p (May 26, 2013)

sygeek said:


> which cabinet is that?



That's a Corsair Obsidian 800D. Rare Creatures in India.



shivakanth.sujit said:


> @S_V
> 
> What is that thing on the side to which two hdds are attached??
> 
> Shiva



HDD's Dock.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 26, 2013)

Revolution said:


> @avinandan012
> 
> Congrats for ur purchase.
> If u don't mind would u like to share the price ?


not a problem updated the original post


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2013)

d3p said:


> That's a Corsair Obsidian 800D. Rare Creatures in India.
> 
> HDD's Dock.



any brand or good hdd dock can u suggest


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> any brand or good hdd dock can u suggest



Was going to ask the same thing.Suggestions??

Shiva


----------



## avinandan012 (May 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> any brand or good hdd dock can u suggest





shivakanth.sujit said:


> Was going to ask the same thing.Suggestions??
> 
> Shiva


choose from these

this one seems better


----------



## Gollum (May 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Bought these  from MD Computers
> ---------------------------------------
> gift for sisters
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



Dude...Public forum, topless photos
It is showoff thread but I guess you got wrong idea


----------



## avinandan012 (May 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Dude...Public forum, topless photos
> It is showoff thread but I guess you got wrong idea


well it's a  showoff thread


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> choose from these
> 
> this one seems better



thx


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> choose from these
> 
> this one seems better



Thanks.

Shiva


----------



## Gollum (May 26, 2013)

those docks are as expensive as the hdd itself.


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> those docks are as expensive as the hdd itself.



Exactly my thought any cheap.and best alternative


----------



## masterkd (May 27, 2013)

Received my G400 from Prime today. 

*imageshack.us/a/img594/4315/img20130527220822.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img189/7370/img20130527220710.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img843/8637/img20130527220701.jpg


----------



## ranjitsd (May 28, 2013)

I've just got my Lumia 620 from Homeshop18 today


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 28, 2013)

Pics????

Shiva


----------



## S_V (May 28, 2013)

sygeek said:


> which cabinet is that?



The Mighty Corsair Obsidian 800D 



amjath said:


> ^ hdd bays link please?



Those are USB 3.0 SATA Docks and got thru Friends from America. In Indian Currency it cost me around 1500rs..



shivakanth.sujit said:


> @S_V
> 
> What is that thing on the side to which two hdds are attached??
> 
> Shiva



It's a USB 3.0 SATA HDD Dock. It's useful when you have spare hdds and out of internal ports in your motherboard...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971022_4744458296802_1831727909_n.jpg


Because Cooling pad was so mainstream. 

PS- I got CM Notepal U2 which sux


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2013)

^lol awesome


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

^ err! wth


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such Innovation


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

^ LOL innovation


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 5, 2013)

^ 11k Mails 

Mr. Aditya


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 5, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/show-off/10861d1370417724-showoff-thread-ttskypreimum.jpg 



pratyush997 said:


> ^ 11k Mails
> 
> Mr. Aditya


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 5, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> *i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02089_zps240f097d.jpg[/URL]


cute boy


----------



## RohanM (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ After playing games on that rig his specs will get doubled !! [do guna 4]


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ he already looks like he's on the highest limits for specs.. 

avinandan012  : 


Spoiler



Ganji Atleast ?????


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 8, 2013)

Ganji?

Ganji?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Ganji?
> 
> Ganji?


Vest, I think!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ kisi ko apne "MatraBhasha nai aati" .. 
 
just kidding..

yup.. its vest...
BTW, i thought, most of the people know that. .


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ kisi ko apne "MatraBhasha nai aati" ..
> 
> just kidding..
> 
> ...



Umm.. not everyone would call a t-shirt a ganji.
Normally a vest would be called banyan. One of my friends from patna used to use the word ganji, but not for a t-shirt.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ anyways,
i'm from kolkata..
its the white, cotton "banyan" as you say..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ anyways,
> i'm from kolkata..
> its the white, cotton "banyan" as you say..



ture!!

But damn that kid is fat. I would have suggested a cycle for that kid instead of a computer to play games, the fatasskid will not go out of the hose at all.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> ture!!
> 
> But damn that kid is fat. I would have suggested a cycle for that kid instead of a computer to play games, the fatasskid will not go out of the hose at all.



this..

i thought I need to make a new thread where, we can discuss how to Excercise and loose Weight ..
me too, i'm a too fatty..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> this..
> 
> i thought I need to make a new thread where, we can discuss how to Excercise and loose Weight ..
> me too, i'm a too fatty..



by choice or genes?
If its the latter then You have my sympathy dude.
If by choice then all you need to do i go jogging and serious jogging not the old ppls brisk walk.

I'd say better make a new thread for weight loss discussion. post a link here too.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

what do you mean "by genes" ?? 

k..
 will see if i have to make a new thread.. (in chit chat section) ??


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> what do you mean "by genes" ??
> 
> k..
> will see if i have to make a new thread.. (in chit chat section) ??



yup, 
I might have misspelled it, is your weight due to a health issue which might run in the family. That's what I meant.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

That Kid seems to be a Front for his Dad to play games and not get taunts from his wife.(Jaanu,mai bacche ko khelna sikha raha hoon )


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> That Kid seems to be a Front for his Dad to play games and not get taunts from his wife.(Jaanu,mai bacche ko khelna sikha raha hoon )



hahahahaha that makes more sense.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 6, 2013)

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/2791/gvyf.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Had RSI about two years ago which fortunately cured by physiotherapy. Started seeing symptoms of same again and this time, decided to change the way I type 

Price: 3.2k
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic keyboard 4000. 

And am absolutely loving the monster (my old k/b looks like a numpad next to this one)


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 6, 2013)

@desiibond:Congrats mate.Why not go for one more PT session.We,too want to live..jk


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 7, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> That Kid seems to be a Front for his Dad to play games and not get taunts from his wife.(Jaanu,mai bacche ko khelna sikha raha hoon )



That kid's father and me are co-workers and we both worked almost 14 hrs per day for 6 days a week.Kid's mother also is a working lady in another office in a top desig. the only day they spent with child is  SUNDAY and that is also the day when the child gets access to the system as he does not know the password to ope. He got this as a gift from his parents as he is a first boy of his school from nursery II to VII constantly and  he has promised to become first also for all the coming academic years, failure of which will be followed by the uninstallation of all games from his pc by me. He is fat by gene and not by choice.

So pls stop making fun of him and his parents.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> That kid's father and me are co-workers and we both worked almost 14 hrs per day for 6 days a week.Kid's mother also is a working lady in another office in a top desig. the only day they spent with child is  SUNDAY and that is also the day when the child gets access to the system as he does not know the password to ope. He got this as a gift from his parents as he is a first boy of his school from nursery II to VII constantly and  he has promised to become first also for all the coming academic years, failure of which will be followed by the uninstallation of all games from his pc by me. He is fat by gene and not by choice.
> 
> So pls stop making fun of him and his parents.



in all seriousness, thats quite an achievement. Promising to come first and uninstalling games if he doesnt manage the same. I think its time we sent commander to the boot camp to lose some weight himself.

commander playing of too much of dota 2 are we?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 7, 2013)

Wish him good luck from me in that endeavour !! I am pretty jealous of him myself  , for having a awesome computer . I have a rig running the GeForce 210  . 

Shiva


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 7, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Wish him good luck from me in that endeavour !! I am pretty jealous of him myself  , for having a awesome computer . I have a rig running the GeForce 210  .
> 
> Shiva



8800gts here bro


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 7, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> in all seriousness, thats quite an achievement. Promising to come first and uninstalling games if he doesnt manage the same. *I think its time we sent commander to the boot camp to lose some weight himself.
> 
> commander playing of too much of dota 2 are we? *



Hey smart-ass, did you realize i made no comments on the kid's weight? 
You just made a fool of yourself there 



shivakanth.sujit said:


> Wish him good luck from me in that endeavour !! I am pretty jealous of him myself  , for having a awesome computer . *I have a rig running the GeForce 210*  .
> 
> Shiva



Atleast someone has a more pitiful
GPU than mine.....


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 7, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> That kid's father and me are co-workers and we both worked almost 14 hrs per day for 6 days a week.Kid's mother also is a working lady in another office in a top desig. the only day they spent with child is  SUNDAY and that is also the day when the child gets access to the system as he does not know the password to ope. He got this as a gift from his parents as he is a first boy of his school from nursery II to VII constantly and  he has promised to become first also for all the coming academic years, failure of which will be followed by the uninstallation of all games from his pc by me. He is fat by gene and not by choice.
> 
> So pls stop making fun of him and his parents.



Damn...Now i feel very bad for him


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2013)

desiibond said:


> *img833.imageshack.us/img833/2791/gvyf.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ...



I sometime forget who your username in the Forum


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2013)

Posted this in "Post your Purchase" thread then thought its not much of a purchase rather its a showoff. So posting again

Did this to my sister's room and my room wall

My sister's:
*i.imgur.com/Nva1jYC.jpg
Upclose
*i.imgur.com/slOkL8p.jpg
Mine's:
*i.imgur.com/TRmWakQ.jpg
Upclose
*i.imgur.com/hp7pafC.jpg

Damages - 10500


----------



## d3p (Jul 8, 2013)

^^ Well Congrats on your new Tiles, or Wallpaper.

But this thread is meant for 



> Well guys, Showoff your new PC parts of whatever stupid or insane modding you've done with your gadgets. I think the post title says it all.


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2013)

d3p said:


> ^^ Well Congrats on your new Tiles, or Wallpaper.
> 
> But this thread is meant for


Oh no   shall i take it down, anyways it's a paint


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> Oh no   shall i take it down, anyways it's a paint


omg it's awesome! can u please pm me more details of it. cost etc..


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

Why was my post deleted???


----------



## Krow (Jul 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Why was my post deleted???



Can't see any deleted posts against your profile.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 9, 2013)

seems some random hackerr is deleting posts/ moving threads and editing statements ..


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2013)

Krow said:


> Can't see any deleted posts against your profile.



The issues is posted in Post Bug here thread. Comments are getting disappeared


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

Krow said:


> Can't see any deleted posts against your profile.



Oh, yeah??? Ask amjath...



NoasArcAngel said:


> seems some random hackerr is deleting posts/ moving threads and editing statements ..



+1....
Your signature was edited too, right??? Seems more like the job of a disturbed mod to me...


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

how come you have so many things in your signature?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> how come you have so many things in your signature?



In my signature??? There's a problem with that???


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 10, 2013)

yeah it's either a bug or someone deleting post.

I have two posts deleted 9th, July(around 3 PM) another person who commented on my post his post also deleted.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2013)

^ post it in post bugs thread please. More issues like this being addressed


----------



## Moy (Jul 22, 2013)

My two year old Nokia E5 & Nokia BH-505

*i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Random/006_zps6de44bf2.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2013)

Moy said:


> My two year old Nokia E5 & Nokia BH-505
> 
> *i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Random/006_zps6de44bf2.jpg



Is that what you are showing off


----------



## Moy (Jul 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Is that what you are showing off



if u r a moderator , please delete this post, I was just testing 'photobucket' photo sharing option


----------



## Gollum (Jul 22, 2013)

Moy said:


> if u r a moderator , please delete this post, I was just testing 'photobucket' photo sharing option



Aww...don't be sad. Its all in fun.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Is that what you are showing off



aww man, I was about to post a pic of my 4 year old Blackberry and iPod earphones.


----------



## Moy (Jul 24, 2013)

Bought Nokia DC-16 from Flipkart @ Rs. 1,199/-

 *i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Nokia%20DC-16/1_zps8dc7967a.jpg

*i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Nokia%20DC-16/2_zps6f42cc71.jpg

*i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Nokia%20DC-16/3_zpsca7da867.jpg

*i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Nokia%20DC-16/4_zps1430b821.jpg

*i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Nokia%20DC-16/5_zpse2f67d46.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 26, 2013)

Moy said:


> Bought Nokia DC-16 from Flipkart @ Rs. 1,199/-
> 
> *i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/tanmoy88/Nokia%20DC-16/1_zps8dc7967a.jpg[IMG][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2013)

I am constructing a new gaming PC after 5.5 years. The previous one was a Core 2 Duo purchased in March 2008 which I used till last year with a Radeon HD 4670 graphics card. 

However, my gaming requirements reduced a lot due to family responsibility so last year I sold my aging machine and purchased an AMD APU Machine. I am upgrading the CPU + motherboard in Nov along with the new GPU. Till then I am keeping this APU system and will give this at home as a HTPC. 

This is a start. A foundation on which I am going to make and upgrade my PC for many years to come.

Presenting RED. And its components. All images can be seen on my Facebook albums. 

*www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152099908398957.1073741828.578673956&type=1&l=ebd1f4fd26

View attachment 11547
View attachment 11548
View attachment 11549
View attachment 11550

Final config. 


AMD FX 6300

MSI 970A-G43

8 GB Crucial Balistix tactical DDR3 1866 RAM 

Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat 

ADATA 64 GB SSD for OS

500 GB Western Digital Cavier Black

Corsair CX 500v3 Bronze PSU
 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3

Samsung P2370MS monitor.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2013)

where is the graphics card?


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> where is the graphics card?



How about reading the post a little bit more carefully this time???


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> How about reading the post a little bit more carefully this time???



tldr only saw the photos


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 11, 2013)

got the Maruti Suzuki Swift Vxi Delivered 2 days back  
Some Pics : 
View attachment 11770
View attachment 11771
View attachment 11772
View attachment 11773


----------



## RCuber (Aug 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> got the Maruti Suzuki Swift Vxi Delivered 2 days back
> Some Pics :
> View attachment 11770
> View attachment 11771
> ...



Congrats  .. we are getting Figo Zxi  in a week or so


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 12, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> got the Maruti Suzuki Swift Vxi Delivered 2 days back
> Some Pics :
> View attachment 11770
> View attachment 11771
> ...




Congrates mate


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys !! 
Everyone gets a Virtual Ladoo !!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats @ash


----------



## smashingdude (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 11955View attachment 11956

Guys! Bought my new PC! Specs in siggy! 
How is the cable management!?


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2013)

^ One of the neat cabinet I have seen but change Cooler Master extreme power plus. Reason see the PSU blacklist thread


----------



## Gollum (Aug 27, 2013)

smashingdude said:


> View attachment 11955View attachment 11956
> 
> Guys! Bought my new PC! Specs in siggy!
> How is the cable management!?



I like the k series cabinets
I bought my friend the K380, looks like a beast.
This one looks a little docile.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

Congos @smashingdude


----------



## smashingdude (Aug 27, 2013)

@amjath- thanks bro! Actually I salvaged the psu, ram and graphics card from my previous build. didn't have much of a budget so i figured this psu will do because there are no power hungry components as such (i5~85W and 6670~75W). So, that's that!

@gollum- my friend has the k380 and i'm pretty sure they are of the same material! 

@abhidev- Thanks man!


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2013)

^ congrats BTW bro


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Finished my Case Mod.


*imageshack.us/a/img31/9980/gcwr.jpg


Small Video of touch screen working. (Sorry for poor video quality)
will post more...


HAF 7.1 Amplifier Touch Screen working. - YouTube
HAF 7.1 Amplifier Touch Screen & Xonar DX Control Panel - YouTube


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

^impressive saw ur work in overclock awesome bro


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2013)

that is one awesome looking music system.


----------



## d3p (Sep 5, 2013)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Finished my Case Mod.
> 
> [I!MG]*imageshack.us/a/img31/9980/gcwr.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



hello Rakesh,

Could you please make a worklog on the above ??

It will be helpful, if you share which display did you use & how did you program it ??


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 5, 2013)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Finished my Case Mod.
> 
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img31/9980/gcwr.jpg
> ...



You sir, take a bow.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 5, 2013)

if i ever make a dream Desktop, i will contact Rakesh Sharma give all the components to and ask him to build some Sector-VII-transformer-tech like uber cool stuff with the cabinet...seriously  i have seen all his masterpieces especially that phase changer mod...*drool*


----------



## veera_champ (Sep 22, 2013)

finally got my SAMSUNG 840EVO 120 GB SSD

*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/812/lq27.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/546/6lvk.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/90/d1hk.jpg
*imageshack.us/scaled/thumb/405/cmmt.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 23, 2013)

got this for my b'day !
Fila Rock On 1 Sneakers - Buy Black, Red Color Fila Rock On 1 Sneakers Online at Best Price - Shop Online for Footwears in India | Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (Sep 23, 2013)

@veera: congos
@ashs: congrats and belated wishes


----------



## d3p (Sep 23, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> got this for my b'day !
> Fila Rock On 1 Sneakers - Buy Black, Red Color Fila Rock On 1 Sneakers Online at Best Price - Shop Online for Footwears in India | Flipkart.com



Congos, but this ain't the Latest Pruchase Thread. Its a showoff thread only for PC components & geek stuffs than lifestyle.



comp@ddict said:


> Well guys, Showoff your new PC parts of whatever stupid or insane modding you've done with your gadgets. I think the post title says it all.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 23, 2013)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18544696/Harshil2814_stitch%20copy.jpgMy cabinet after cleaning and cable management session.


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Congos, but this ain't the Latest Pruchase Thread. Its a showoff thread only for PC components & geek stuffs than lifestyle.



oops..my bad..sorry.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Oct 4, 2013)

A lot late !!!!!  but finally got Digital edition Bioshock Infinite from Game4u.com


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2013)

Reposting:
I do a bit of useless graphics crap in the office on a unnecessarily overpowered PC.

Its called as HP Z820 Workstation 

Its supposed to have 2 CPU's but I got only one 

But lets not spoil the mood with my misery.

*product-images.www8-hp.com/digmedialib/prodimg/lowres/c03481783.png

After opening the Side panel
*imageshack.us/a/img560/6067/qgkf.jpg
All you see is *NOTHING* lol

the thing in the Middle is actually a cooling unit designed by *BMW*
Taking the thing off
*imageshack.us/a/img14/6102/hvx7.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img163/2128/0gte.jpg

You can see it has 3 turbine type coolers, one cpu fan and one extra fan

This machine gun type of thing is the PSU 1200W: no cables : modular.
*imageshack.us/a/img46/8246/fhf1.jpg

Sexy Quadro
*imageshack.us/a/img543/8138/1j59.jpg

HDD bay

This baby has 16 SATA ports lol
*imageshack.us/a/img703/6239/otdd.jpg
plug and play HDD - no cables needed
*imageshack.us/a/img30/2495/7mdo.jpg

All photos


Spoiler



*imageshack.us/a/img560/6067/qgkf.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img202/2266/kxki.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img834/7088/s0ug.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img163/2128/0gte.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img30/2495/7mdo.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img534/1017/z7nz.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img32/2797/nxxi.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img46/8246/fhf1.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img703/6239/otdd.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img707/4493/1wb6.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img543/8138/1j59.jpg
BTW I don't own it. Its a company asset.


----------



## chris (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice photos. Anyone want to have a better look, here is a youtube video

[youtube]PQAPNXAAezs[/youtube]


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 8, 2013)

@just out of curiosity @gollum what is your job??


----------



## snap (Oct 9, 2013)

^^
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-662.html


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> @just out of curiosity @gollum what is your job??



Its hard to describe, but I make fixes for these things, design wise.
and also overlook the issues reported for business units based in australia.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Its hard to describe, but I make fixes for* these things*, design wise.
> and also overlook the issues reported for business units based in australia.



What is 'these' referring to?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 9, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> @just out of curiosity @gollum what is your job??


his main job is to post pictures of his office pc all over TDF


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2013)

business machines. desktop laptop.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> business machines. desktop laptop.



So you decide the fan placement, spacing, HDD cage dimensions and similar tasks?


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> So you *design * the fan placement, spacing, HDD cage dimensions and similar tasks?



fixed. I guess the answer should be "sort of"


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 9, 2013)

amjath said:


> fixed. I guess the answer should be "sort of"


but decide makes a bit more sense..doesnt it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil2988_zps97728260.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil2986_zpsa28bce3c.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil2983_zpscf53408a.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil2978_zpsf3aaff91.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

^^ Its Cleaner and neater than my room :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Its Cleaner and neater than my room :/



 In that case you'll be unconscious by seeing my room (it's super tidy )


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

@harshil Never seen a such neat Cable Management In local Cabinet.

When your Gpu is coming ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @harshil Never seen a such neat Cable Management In local Cabinet.
> 
> When your Gpu is coming ?



thanks for the complement 

> I'll post a tutorial when I clean my PC next time 

> When I get a good job and have saved ~100k for a complete new PC


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> thanks for the complement
> 
> > I'll post a tutorial when I clean my PC next time
> 
> > When I get a good job and have saved ~100k for a complete new PC



Will look forward to the tutorial with keen interest. I suck at cleaning and managing cables, even in the 690II Advanced. 

I have the same 100k plan too xD


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Will look forward to the tutorial with keen interest. I suck at cleaning and managing cables, even in the 690II Advanced.
> 
> *I have the same 100k plan too xD*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil2988_zps97728260.jpg
> 
> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/th_Harshil2986_zpsa28bce3c.jpg
> 
> ...



The cable management is perfect even though the cabinet is not looking good enough.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The cable management is perfect even though *the cabinet is not looking good enough*.



In what sense? Please point out.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> In what sense? Please point out.



It does not have all black interior and the built of the cabinet's side walls are flimsy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> It does not have all black interior and the built of the cabinet's side walls are flimsy.



> yeah, and it also hoes not have provision for 240 mm radiators 

> Not a single pic shows side walls. What are you talking about?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

taken a photo of my old pc 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13072&d=1388045080


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> taken a photo of my old pc
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13072&d=1388045080



you are trying to showoff with a dinosaur? lol


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you are trying to showoff with a dinosaur? lol



Old is gold, it seems... Am sure the Pawn Stars would be happy with that antique piece!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you are trying to showoff with a dinosaur? lol



i did not get that??


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Old is gold, it seems... Am sure the Pawn Stars would be happy with that antique piece!!!



lol woot? old is as good as rubbish when it comes to computer hardware.

pawn stars? did you mean porn stars?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Old is gold,



exactly 



Gollum said:


> lol woot? old is as good as rubbish when it comes to computer hardware.



not about performance but the old memories.


----------



## seamon (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol woot? old is as good as rubbish when it comes to computer hardware.
> 
> pawn stars? did you mean porn stars?



Pawn stars is a show on history channel -.-
Since when do porn stars have anything to do with ancient computer HARDware?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> pawn stars? did you mean porn stars?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol woot? old is as good as rubbish when it comes to computer hardware.
> 
> pawn stars? *did you mean porn stars?*



lol ...wut ?? ahahah


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol woot? old is as good as rubbish when it comes to computer hardware.
> 
> pawn stars? *did you mean porn stars?*






Sarcasm, my dear gollum!!!


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 13, 2014)

Got new mouse after my DA showed some symptoms of problem @ 2099 from eBay.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Old is gold, it seems... Am sure the Pawn Stars would be happy with that antique piece!!!





Gollum said:


> pawn stars? did you mean porn stars?



 

dude watch History channel. Pawn Stars turn old cr@p into good looking (though old) useable things.
But i'm not sure that they can fix that old PC.


----------



## Nishandh (Jan 30, 2014)

enjoyed this thread. 

An old video of speed dreams running on a celeron 1.4Ghz goes here 
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg435EcntRs
[/YOUTUBE]
very small video. sorry for the driving skills


----------



## deb-poplin (Feb 3, 2014)

New AMD GAMING PC
Amd-fx8350 4.0 ghz
8gb ram
2gb r9 270x vaporx View attachment 13470graphics card


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 3, 2014)

Congos to you! The cabby is the gamma isn't it?

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2014)

Luffy said:


> dude watch History channel. Pawn Stars turn old cr@p into good looking (though old) useable things.
> But i'm not sure that they can fix that old PC.



Nope thats Kings of Restoration. Pawn Stars just buy old things...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2014)

deb-poplin said:


> New AMD GAMING PC
> Amd-fx8350 4.0 ghz
> 8gb ram
> 2gb r9 270x vaporx [ACH]13470[/ATTACH]graphics card



Great config!! Congo!!

But on glass?? You find it comfy??


----------



## deb-poplin (Feb 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Great config!! Congo!!
> 
> But on glass?? You find it comfy??



Nope. It's a temporary solution till I get a computer table. I blew all my money on the PC so nothing left at the moment for table .


----------



## deb-poplin (Feb 4, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Congos to you! The cabby is the gamma isn't it?
> 
> Shiva



Yes it's nzxt gamma. I didn't know if the vaporx would have fitted into the antecedent x1. So instead went ahead with nzxt (as recommended by many in the forum)


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2014)

Time to show off
*i.imgur.com/YcBTDdW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/anYR65H.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

^^what is that monitor?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^^what is that monitor?



its that dell 22" IPS FHD monitor everyone suggests in the pc config section
s220l something

lower one is a tv monitor


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

this is one good showoff gollum


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2014)

snap said:


> this is one good showoff gollum



apart from that tv monitor, everything is hard earned money.


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

Gollum said:


> apart from that tv monitor, everything is hard earned money.



TV ko kaun muft me diya


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> TV ko kaun muft me diya


PAPA i think ..


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 4, 2014)

congrats gollum for ps4..



Nishandh said:


> enjoyed this thread.
> 
> An old video of speed dreams running on a celeron 1.4Ghz goes here
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg435EcntRs
> ...




fixed


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> TV ko kaun muft me diya





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> PAPA i think ..



sold college laptop and old PC monitor for the new TV monitor back in college days. I had got this with a goal that one day I will buy the PS3 and this monitor will be used for it. Now I'm using it with the PS3.
I use the FHD dell monitor for the PS4 until I get a 42" TV [non smart non 3D] or maybe 3d but I hate the 200Hz motion rate thing.



amjath said:


> TV ko kaun muft me diya





nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> PAPA i think ..



sold college laptop and old PC monitor for the new TV monitor back in college days. I had got this with a goal that one day I will buy the PS3 and this monitor will be used for it. Now I'm using it with the PS3.
I use the FHD dell monitor for the PS4 until I get a 42" TV [non smart non 3D] or maybe 3d but I hate the 200Hz motion rate thing.


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

Sell things are also not easy, so u can add this too.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 5, 2014)

BEST HD TUNE BENCHMARK EVER !!! 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/g6III1y.png

Looks like it is farewell for my 7 year old drive


----------



## Nishandh (Feb 11, 2014)

Thankyou for fixing the YouTube embedding, Nanducob !
can you tell me where I went wrong ?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

Nishandh said:


> Thankyou for fixing the YouTube embedding, Nanducob !
> can you tell me where I went wrong ?


they [youtube ] tag doesnt work some times 
so use [ video]youtube.com/watch873yeiosauf987yw3r4 [ /video]


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2014)

Or you can use this link
BB Code List - Digit Technology Discussion Forum

In other news.
My playstation consoles
PSP, PSVITA, PS2, PS3, PS4
*i.imgur.com/B8BMuyq.jpg


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2014)

^no ps1


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Or you can use this link
> BB Code List - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
> 
> In other news.
> ...



get a ps1 and become Sony PS fan


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2014)

no need for ps1 as psp can play them all.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/03/u7utequ9.jpg 
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/03/asu7adyv.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/10/thumbnail/jubugeba.jpg 



Metallica, Iron Maiden and Amon Amarth never sounded better!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 12, 2014)

movies must sound great!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 12, 2014)

@anirbadd
how much for the tv?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> movies must sound great!



yes!!

but thats strictly audio gear only.. 



pkkumarcool said:


> @anirbadd
> how much for the tv?



dont remember correctly, around 80k..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 12, 2014)

Bulky congrats to you Anirban, and to your family as well, one of those rare ones, that *enjoys* the visual & aural presence of towers! what kind/genre of music do the amp and speakers favour? or you are yet to try-out extensively?

P.S. - from the republic day sale/promo itself i guess? and which is that TV? congrats for that as well!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

arrey...

not the TV. thats 2yrs old... only the stereo.

@GhorMaanas: i had to move some furniture to get the proper sound. before that the sound had an over hanging bass, just intolerable and gave me a cracking headache within minutes. my mom objected to moving the furniture, but she heard the change in the sound, she settled down.  the discussions on speaker placement over at hifivision was very helpful!

now, the sound is soothing and just the way it is to listened to.... okay,, maybe not perfect, but perfecting the sound would need some more time, and now im going to pune. so that plan is shelved till i come back. 

yeah, i tried out some classical, instrumental, oldies, Metallica... the sound is so hard hitting with metallica. and yet with classicals, that same speaker is so soothing. 

yeah i got the sonodyne from the republic day sale.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

A bit late to the show off party, just changed the screenguard, looks better now:

*i.imgur.com/qvhnam6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ra0b8vr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/w6E9utf.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

@tkin nice one!!

btw, so many apps on the homescreen??


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> @tkin nice one!!
> 
> btw, so many apps on the homescreen??


Isn't that what homescreens are for? I have 3 homescreens all brimming with the apps I use regularly. Can't bother to open the app drawer everytime :/
If I want to see the wallpaper I just need to zoom out on the homescreen, all icons go away and I can see the screen, clean


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

riiight. 

i like my homescreen clean. 

so that i can put some of my better photo works as wallpaper 

now thats called showoff!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> riiight.
> 
> i like my homescreen clean.
> 
> ...


I just need to zoom out on the homescreen, it removes all the icons and I can see the wallpaper cleanly


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

that doesnt happen on my Micromax. :\

so its clean homescreen for me.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 13, 2014)

which phone is that? looks like a samsumg s4 copy


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> which phone is that? looks like a samsumg s4 copy


LG G2, it copied everything from the S4, specially the back buttons


----------



## Gollum (Feb 13, 2014)

Playing with a new test unit in the office
the laptop on the left is my  elitebook9470m 
*i.imgur.com/40bWukg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cOBUL2f.jpg
*i.imgur.com/f6lweXY.jpg
*the touchpad buttons on this suck balls*
*i.imgur.com/j51hoI0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SoLsISC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Vw1OWOb.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> I just need to zoom out on the homescreen, it removes all the icons and I can see the wallpaper cleanly



same feature in LG L9 too  BTW no phone can match LG display quality.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Tenida said:


> same feature in LG L9 too  BTW no phone can match LG display quality.


True, LG IPS displays are widely regarded as the best in the field, both L9 and G2 are the reigning display champs in their segments


----------



## Gollum (Feb 24, 2014)

Got a new test laptop today
*i.imgur.com/fVCTlYi.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 24, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_000059_zpsdd7051fe.jpg


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 24, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> *i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_000059_zpsdd7051fe.jpg



whoa! nice!
price for both?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> *i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_000059_zpsdd7051fe.jpg



I can post a photo of a box too, but can you post waht's inside?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I can post a photo of a box too, but can you post waht's inside?



*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_003030_zps010e7ef9.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

grow up precious not everybody post pics of boxes


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> *i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_003030_zps010e7ef9.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> grow up precious not everybody post pics of boxes



*pukes*
what an ugly colored cabinet
rest looks neat, you have taken time to adjust the wires a bit. I appreciate that!


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *pukes*
> what an ugly colored cabinet
> rest looks neat, you have taken time to adjust the wires a bit. I appreciate that!



green color makes you puke. feeling bad for you god knows how many time you puke in a day


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2014)

Gollum has turned in to Skeletor..hehe


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/03/u7utequ9.jpg
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/03/asu7adyv.jpg
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/10/thumbnail/jubugeba.jpg
> 
> ...



I envy you


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 25, 2014)

@HE-MAN wow thats cool! price of 270x and where you bought from?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> @HE-MAN wow thats cool! price of 270x and where you bought from?



14,333 locally


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> 14,333 locally



I have paid 2K more for it locally.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 27, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have paid 2K more for it locally.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I envy you



Oh yeah!! Envy me! I derive pleasure from your envy!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

:LOL:


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/YP3Rr8V.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

> A tip for improving ergonomics which can save your life: align the monitor and KB tray in a straight like so that when you use the KB, the monitor is directly in front of you rather than being a bit to the right. This will reduce neck strain.

> That cabinet might be suffocating in that place.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Harshil: oh hush! Let the man enjoy!

Tenida: beautiful wood color!  And i love that GTA cup. Where did you get it?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Harshil: oh hush! Let the man enjoy!
> 
> Tenida: beautiful wood color!  And i love that GTA cup. Where did you get it?



I got it from tech2.in for wining review of the month contest. I also got GTA III T-shirt and Corsair Flash Voyager 16GB pen drive with this mug 

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> > A tip for improving ergonomics which can save your life: align the monitor and KB tray in a straight like so that when you use the KB, the monitor is directly in front of you rather than being a bit to the right. This will reduce neck strain.
> 
> > That cabinet might be suffocating in that place.


Thanks but I can't keep the cabinet on top of the table as the cabinet is too heavy. Temperature is fine enough (checked with realtemp)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 27, 2014)

And the ergonomic thing?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Tenida said:


> I got it from tech2.in for wining review of the month contest. I also got GTA III T-shirt and Corsair Flash Voyager 16GB pen drive with this mug
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Desk for a review!! Wow!

Congrats!

Btw.. The link please.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Desk for a review!! Wow!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Btw.. The link please.



I think he was talking about the GTA cup, not the desk.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Desk for a review!! Wow!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Btw.. The link please.


No, I got it for reviewing MMX Funbook. 
Btw I bought the table from Kol @6K 

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> And the ergonomic thing?



Yeah will keep in mind


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/hD4Clpa.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## amjath (Feb 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *i.imgur.com/hD4Clpa.jpg[/IMGG]


How many seconds it took
OT; WTF is wrong with youtube design


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> How many seconds it took
> OT; WTF is wrong with youtube design



Its a screenshot, 
It tool less than 5 seconds. I could barely take the screenshot with regular video, so I had to download the 720p version lol


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Gollum mahashay... Will you kindly stop using imgg tags and use IMG tags?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Gollum mahashay... Will you kindly stop using imgg tags and use IMG tags?



Why? you can still see the images right?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 28, 2014)

12mbps????  I'm getting only 1  

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Why? you can still see the images right?



Not on tapatalk. Im not on PC all the time..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> 12mbps????  I'm getting only 1
> 
> Shiva



i see somebody is jelly ?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 28, 2014)

Why dont we exchange places and see if u arnt jelly.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Why dont we exchange places and see if u arnt jelly.



You forget to add "shiva" in your signature


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/GSnAhnZ.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2014)

that awesome GTA mug thing


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 2, 2014)

That Punch guard too !! ever used it one some one ???


----------



## Gollum (Mar 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> that awesome GTA mug thing



you can get almost any mug printed these days


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you can get almost any mug printed these days



but not with Knuckledusters/KnuckleBusters as its handle.. That is Seriously cool !!


----------



## amjath (Mar 2, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> but not with Knuckledusters/KnuckleBusters as its handle.. That is Seriously cool !!



an ebay seller is selling plain mug. get it from him and print it from nearby shop


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 3, 2014)

avichandana20000 said:


> great kbd NIPUN. I think i shld sell off my LOGITECH G110.(biting my nails in envy) BTW you have started modding a CABBY of your age. Has it been finished.
> 
> @ max: i can see only one cabby in the pic where are the others?
> 
> ...



i do that spotless with *plain water and a smooth cloth*(say eyeglass cleaning cloth/scotch cleaning smooth cloth(yellow colour))


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 3, 2014)

^that post is 2yrs old!!


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 3, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^that post is 2yrs old!!



so what?
saves you money buying those distilled water and isopropyl alcohol...


----------



## .DMG (Apr 12, 2014)

avichandana20000 said:


> he is a brown belt karate kid(just one before black)
> 
> the cabby is BITFENIX SHINOBI



Which type of karate? Shotokan? When I was his weight (lost it and put it on again  now ) at around 15 years of age, I also had brown in karate..... of course things changed when I shifted to taekwondo. You just cannot be bulky in that sport even if it is hereditary.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 15, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/RxtRCpV.jpg

120cm X 60cm deskpad!!!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2014)

^^ dem cables !!!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

@The Socerer WOW dude :O
looks so badass..
where did you get it?
also KB and monitor?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 15, 2014)

wow nice table. I could certainly use one of those.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 17, 2014)

Probably should have bought intel but oh well, went for the fx 8320 and M5a99fx r2.0. This will have to do for till December 2015 atleast. 

*i61.tinypic.com/2s6xd6x.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Probably should have bought intel but oh well, went for the fx 8320 and M5a99fx r2.0. This will have to do for till December 2015 atleast.
> 
> *i61.tinypic.com/2s6xd6x.jpg[][/QUOTE]
> this should have been in latest purchase thread. Showoff is different ;) anyway, congrats. how much did you pay for the cooler?


----------



## archit12 (Jul 7, 2014)

This pastebin should be enough, processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineIntel cpu family : 6 model : 62 model name - Pastebin.com

Belongs to a friend.


----------



## justgothere (Jul 29, 2014)

My office music rig . Schiit modi + magni + Senn HD 650 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2910/14774378054_95539db7eb_b.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/PuvWT8jl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JRrJGKbl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tSJmFEVl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9FRaV9Al.jpg

*i.imgur.com/csQRirll.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OVcje4Al.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YpTEBUul.jpg


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 14, 2015)

*Cable management show off!*

Here's mine. Installed APC 8 plug surge protector with 2x USB recently.
That red color gumless tape does a good job putting the wires neat but I removed them as I will put it again after I get a new keyboard and mouse




Mods pls help to merge with existing thread if available as I'm not able to delete the thread


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*

Your cable management is so amazing, they are invisible


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*

Unable to see the attachments.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*



Hrishi said:


> Unable to see the attachments.



badum tsssss.....


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION]
 upload on imgur, I don't think anyone is able to see your images.


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*



Nerevarine said:


> Your cable management is so amazing, they are invisible





Hrishi said:


> Unable to see the attachments.


Direct attachments won't open in Chrome. Use IE.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*



kARTechnology said:


> Here's mine. Installed APC 8 plug surge protector with 2x USB recently.
> That red color gumless tape does a good job putting the wires neat but I removed them as I will put it again after I get a new keyboard and mouse
> View attachment 15613
> View attachment 15610View attachment 15611View attachment 15612
> ...



the inside of the cabinet looks good, athough you've attached only one pic. the exteriors may need more efforts (and 'swachchhata abhiyaan' ) to look tidy. will have to be somewhat creative i guess. i too struggle with that often, and keep changing the arr't every-now-and-then.

can you provide a link to buy that red gumless tape? i may use them as the wall behind my PC-table has designs in red; the tape could blend in. 

the APC spikeguard looks good. what/how are those USB ports used?

P.S. - the router is WDR3600?!


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*



kARTechnology said:


> Here's mine. Installed APC 8 plug surge protector with 2x USB recently.
> That red color gumless tape does a good job putting the wires neat but I removed them as I will put it again after I get a new keyboard and mouse
> View attachment 15613
> View attachment 15610View attachment 15611View attachment 15612
> ...



Any idea where from [ preferably online as local stores don't have it ]  I can buy glueless tape ? BTW, thread merged.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 14, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> the inside of the cabinet looks good, athough you've attached only one pic. the exteriors may need more efforts (and 'swachchhata abhiyaan' ) to look tidy. will have to be somewhat creative i guess. i too struggle with that often, and keep changing the arr't every-now-and-then.
> 
> can you provide a link to buy that red gumless tape? i may use them as the wall behind my PC-table has designs in red; the tape could blend in.
> 
> ...



-Gumless tape available in electrical stores. used for securing/color coding the heavy "service wires"
-Yeah it is a WDR3600.
-Pics I was on mobile so couldn't upload. will upload in imgur.

-APC surge protector with 2xUSB can output a total of 2.1A for charging(what does apc mean by "total")...using for my Lenovo A7000 & Xperia M
Its green LED which lits up only when a phone is connected is really useful as many times with stock charger I found phone at 15% charge at college as i forgot to put the switch on or the charger fell off the socket  

I installed that APC one just then so that was my fast-tidying up of the wires. it will be much better once i get a standard new kb & m(thinking of CM Devastator)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Cable management show off!*



Nerevarine said:


> Your cable management is so amazing, they are invisible



sarcasm??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

just joking men


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 14, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> -Gumless tape available in electrical stores. used for securing/color coding the heavy "service wires"
> -Yeah it is a WDR3600.
> -Pics I was on mobile so couldn't upload. will upload in imgur.
> 
> ...



thanks! i have such a red-tape with the ISI mark, but its not gumless. i don't know how is that. 

the surge protector looks and sounds good. might buy one later when needed. and i also have WDR3600.


----------



## hawx (Aug 20, 2015)

New RIG parts,

the heart,


the brains,


the memory,


the visual,


the power source


though the system is up and running in my old chassis, I have ordered circle cc 830 to transfer this parts for better cooling.
Will post soon more pics.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## Gollum (Aug 20, 2015)

hawx said:


> New RIG parts,
> 
> the heart,
> View attachment 15708
> ...



not able to see the photos
fail


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> not able to see the photos
> fail


Able to see.
Fail.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Able to see.
> Fail.



Not able.
Fail.

Not a good idea to use forum attachment feature. It sucks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 20, 2015)

Why hasnt that been fixed yet ? Seriously, forum attachment bug +  the search function in TDF is so primitive lol.. Whenever you search something it will just show the threads that contains the words not the exact page where..  its really annoying, having to use google for searching tdf


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Not able.
> Fail.
> 
> Not a good idea to use forum attachment feature. It sucks.


Usually forum's inbuilt attachment will only work with IE or FF. Try opening on them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Usually forum's inbuilt attachment will only work with IE or FF. Try opening on them.



FF user here.


----------



## hawx (Aug 20, 2015)

Apologies for the trouble caused, this is my first time posting pics hence never knew the img upload feature of forum has issues, I would upload the pics on image hosting site and will post the links and as a bonus I would post the build pics and unboxing pics for the same parts .

Regards,
hawx


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> FF user here.


Am on FF v38.0.5, and the attachment is opening for me.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Am on FF v38.0.5, and the attachment is opening for me.



It opens sometimes and after that never works for same attached image. There is some time limit or so.


----------



## veera_champ (Aug 20, 2015)

I can see them via taptalk


----------



## amjath (Aug 20, 2015)

Confirm working from chrome.BTW Congarts [MENTION=145212]hawx[/MENTION]


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 20, 2015)

Not working from chrome dem attachments


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2015)

hawx said:


> Apologies for the trouble caused, this is my first time posting pics hence never knew the img upload feature of forum has issues, I would upload the pics on image hosting site and will post the links and as a bonus I would post the build pics and unboxing pics for the same parts .
> 
> Regards,
> hawx


Use imgur.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 21, 2015)

not working on Firefox either.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> It opens sometimes and after that never works for same attached image. There is some time limit or so.



Okay.. This explains something which i have experienced in the past!!


----------



## hawx (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Here goes the new components album on imgur.

New Rig Components - Album on Imgur

The cabinet has not yet arrived. Once arrived I will post build pics for the same.

Regards,
hawx


----------



## Gollum (Aug 22, 2015)

hawx said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here goes the new components album on imgur.
> 
> ...



what was the total cost?


----------



## hawx (Aug 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> what was the total cost?



Processor-14500(local market shop)
Motherboard-9800(local market shop)
RAM-4200(local market shop)
PSU-4500(primeabgb.com)
Graphics Card-19000(theitdepot.com)

total-52000rs

HDD,Cabinet and Monitor are from old system.
Regards,
hawx


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 15, 2015)

New 4K PC build. Waiting for the keyboard and Monitor. You can visit my YouTube channel for unboxings of some of these products. *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBawjlMoFWbI6uMJoc3qnkiKQtrXmHG7Q

*i.imgur.com/YN4RV2X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AanoLCm.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/PVm4Ghq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LHqpS9p.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/G2KZ3Cj.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/5hOeaAP.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/cvYbmou.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/IDluA57.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/hW48h9e.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/QL4MTWK.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/nDjSe25.jpg


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats on the monster build


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2015)

[MENTION=42891]Davidboon[/MENTION] what is the total cost?


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 16, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] thank you.  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] Around 3 lakhs.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2015)

Davidboon said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] thank you.  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] Around 3 lakhs.



Where is the mother of god smiley?

In other news. Gollum's precious new PC components ~36k COuld have bought a PS4 but I already have that 
*i.imgur.com/BtiyTIQ.jpg


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats on the precious [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]


----------



## Thor (Jan 1, 2016)

God, this thread just drives you crazy.


----------



## panda312 (Mar 18, 2016)

dude your cpu is too overkill. i believe this 3L price includes the monitor coz if it doesn't then you have been duped for paying so much. if you wanted a six core you should have gone for a 5820K instead since you aren't using sli nor nvme drives. all those extra pcie lanes wasted.


----------



## boosters (Apr 29, 2016)

What is the model no of APC?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 14, 2016)

well..I just assembled a new PC/workstation  
Dual Xeon CPU with 20cores, 40 threads. Cost me quite a lot, but needed this for some CG works.

*i.imgur.com/KJaIpvr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Rf1NpsG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JVdf8RO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sGNlF1P.jpg
*i.imgur.com/medYRFq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SF6Qofg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Isd8XYf.jpg

Main Specs are:
CPU : Dual Intel Xeon E5 2650 v3
RAM: Crucial 64GB DDR4 (16x4)
GPU: nVidia GTX 1080
Mobo: Supermicro X10DAi
Cooler: Corsair H80i Liquid cooling x2
HDDs: 500GB SSD, 2TB HDD
PSU: 1200W 
Case: Corsair Graphite 760T Arctic White


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 14, 2016)

how much?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 14, 2016)

how much?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 14, 2016)

Around 4L


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2016)

^^PSU Brand/Model?


----------



## Raziel (Jun 15, 2016)

FSP Aurum PT 1200W


----------



## Confused_user (Aug 19, 2016)

Alright, Ladies and gentlemen(Mostly gentlemen), this little guy here's called Nostromo- My going-to-college gift from way back in 2013.
(Or, as my dad likes to call it, "Toy to make sure I come home as much as I can") 
*i.imgur.com/axWMWVi.jpg
P.S. Ignore the cable mess to the right... can't do anything about that
Also, any tips on Cable management would be appriciated.
*i.imgur.com/1UKXYFh.jpg
Desperately needs some upgrades, I know. Got big things planned for him after graduation. ^_^
Current specs:
i5-2320 w/ Gigabyte H61m-s1
Zotac GTX 660
8Gigs of RAM
Kingston 120G-something ssd+160GB Seagate 7200RPM HDD
Sorry about the weird quality... Redmi Note 3 is really NOT a low-light phone.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 20, 2016)

Raziel said:


> well..I just assembled a new PC/workstation
> Dual Xeon CPU with 20cores, 40 threads. Cost me quite a lot, but needed this for some CG works.
> 
> Main Specs are:
> ...



:O

Please share some of your CG Works. Would love to see them.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought a Sennheiser CX 180 Street II and Kingston HyperX Cloud core and i couldn't be happier. I'd say i upgraded from Sennheiser HD 202


----------



## chris (Oct 13, 2016)

ashis_lakra said:


> Bought a Sennheiser CX 180 Street II and Kingston HyperX Cloud core and i couldn't be happier. I'd say i upgraded from Sennheiser HD 202




How comfortable is Kingston HyperX Cloud core compared to Sennheiser HD 202 ?

After my Sennheiser HD 202 died, i buy Sennheiser PC8, that have very crappy sound and not that comfortable, i rarely use it.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 13, 2016)

It's a bit spacious around ear and sound isolation is good. I've been using it for 2+ hrs and i'm still comfortable without my ears aching. Only the thing is the pads get little sweaty but you wouldn't know unless u remove headphone. Sound is not too harsh while playing games and i appreciate it


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 2, 2016)

Upgraded to sweet GTX 1060


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 3, 2016)

Congoz for your new gpu mate!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2016)

@ *ashis_lakra* - Congrats for a super GPU!! Enjoy gaming!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 10, 2016)

ashis_lakra said:


> Upgraded to sweet GTX 1060



Got another GTX 1070 for now, testing both cards. Will probably give GTX 1060 to my brother.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2017)

*s29.postimg.org/yu5zgp4hj/IMG_20170203_055428.jpg
*s23.postimg.org/oigt9dlm3/IMG_20170203_055421.jpg
*s28.postimg.org/44efdzg0t/IMG_20170203_055548.jpg
UserBenchmarks: Game 38%, Desk 72%, Work 41%
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K - *85.8%*
GPU: Nvidia GTX 950 - *34.5%*
SSD: Kingston SUV300S37A480G 480GB - *88.4%*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2400 C16 1x8GB - *47.9%*
MBD: Asus Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 2, 2017)

Good Stuff

10 chars


----------



## SyN (Aug 24, 2017)

everything looks good. new here and my pc is not anything special to share (or show off)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2017)

*CPU:-* Intel Core i5 6600K
*Motherboard:- *ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
*Cabinet:-* Cooler Master Masterbox Lite 5
*RAM:-* Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400MHz DDR4
*CPU Cooler:-* Cooler Master Hyper 212X
*PSU:-* Seasonic M12II 620w
*Monitor:-* LG 22MP68VQ-P (22'', 1920 X 1080)
*GPU:-* Sapphire RX560 4GB Pulse
*Keyboard & Mouse:- *Redgear MK881 LED Mech KB with KailaH Keys/Redgear G1 Laser Gaming Mouse
*Speaker:-* Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers
*SSD:-* Kingston UV300 480GB
*Fans:-* Enermax Quad Duo 140mm RGB LED Fans/ Enermax Quad Duo 120mm RGB LED Fans
*Surge Protector:-* Belkin 8 Port Economic Serie*s
UPS:-* APC Back-UPS Pro BR1000G-IN 1KVA UPS

*s29.postimg.org/hcavcoyaf/IMG_20170825_080417786.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/f951irnvb/IMG_20170825_080424273.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

Here is my humble setup.
*i.imgur.com/8tgeSpJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4QZYt9w.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 6, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> Here is my humble setup.
> *i.imgur.com/8tgeSpJ.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/4QZYt9w.jpg


That is Neat. Could you share the specs too??


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 6, 2017)

@HE-MAN - Could you please share the specs too?


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

@TheSloth , @ssb1551 
6700k, Gigabyte z170x gaming 3, Deepcool Maelstorm 120t, Kingston HyperX Fury 8*2, Zotac gtx 980 ti AMP Edition, Samsung 850 EVO 120gb, Seagate 2tb, Seasonic X-Series 750W, NZXT H440, Red Gear MK881 Invador, Xbox One wireless controller, F&D F3000u, Sennheiser HD 202, LG 43UJ752T, PS4 Slim.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 6, 2017)

How much did you buy the PSU for?


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 6, 2017)

dont remember 9k I think. Been using this config since last year, Tv and table are recent additions


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 7, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> dont remember 9k I think. Been using this config since last year, Tv and table are recent additions


That table is great. Great setup


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 8, 2017)

@HE-MAN that's neat setup man!


----------



## hawx (Oct 16, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> Here is my humble setup.
> *i.imgur.com/8tgeSpJ.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/4QZYt9w.jpg


Is it only me or others too are not able to see the images.


----------



## John Beck (Nov 8, 2017)

ha  well I am going to make a bad look of my pc.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Feb 18, 2018)

My humble setup

PC Specs:

Processor: Intel i7 4770
Ram: 16gb DDR3
Storage: Samsung 840 Evo SSD 120gb (system), Toshiba 1tb HDD, Seagate Barracuda 2tb HDD
GPU: Zotac Nvidia Gforce 750TI
Monitor: Benq EW2770QZ, 27" IPS 2560x1440
Keyboard: Daskeyboard 4 Professional Mechanical
Mouse: Logitech G403
Speakers: Edifier R1010BT 2.0 (connected to a FiiO E10K Headphone amp and DAC)


----------



## chris (Feb 18, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> My humble setup
> 
> PC Specs:
> 
> ...



Gratz, how much this CPU cost ?


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 22, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> My humble setup
> 
> PC Specs:
> 
> ...



Neat !! What did u use for taking the picture ?


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Mar 2, 2018)

vito scalleta said:


> Neat !! What did u use for taking the picture ?



Thanks! I used a Nikon D810 along with a Nikon 24-120 lens for this image.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 9, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> My humble setup
> 
> PC Specs:
> 
> ...



Brother how much for that phone stand? And from where did you get it?


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Mar 9, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Brother how much for that phone stand? And from where did you get it?


 I got it for Rs 499 off Amazon. Here is the link to the product
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B074M4ZLN8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 9, 2018)

Here is my Improved setup from last time


*i.imgur.com/tyKTtPu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Igq3yEq.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 13, 2018)

HE-MAN said:


> Here is my Improved setup from last time
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/tyKTtPu.jpg
> ...


What monitor is that?? Or is it a TV? Looks big!


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone into SFFPC?

*i.imgur.com/gY6Qt5H.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/GQQYDHf.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/WyOou6h.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/8uQBJcW.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/DOvRzlx.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/veBKB04.jpg 
40mm exhaust fans
*i.imgur.com/6SSME8e.jpg 
GTX 1080ti modded.
*i.imgur.com/aDVWUtT.jpg 
Intake fan


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2018)

Specs:
core i7 6850K
GTX 1080ti
32GB 2800Mhz RAM
SF-600
1.5TB SSD
10TB HDD
7 fans


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 24, 2018)

seamon said:


> Specs:
> core i7 6850K
> GTX 1080ti
> 32GB 2800Mhz RAM
> ...


You didnt mention about the headsets from the pics. What headsets are those?


----------



## seamon (Mar 24, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> You didnt mention about the headsets from the pics. What headsets are those?


Make a guess


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2018)

seamon said:


> Specs:
> core i7 6850K
> GTX 1080ti
> 32GB 2800Mhz RAM
> ...


Atti sundar, which camera and hdd?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 30, 2018)

seamon said:


> Make a guess


Uhh, Shure?


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2018)

Great. May I know which camera you used ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 3, 2018)

Canon 600D with Macro lens


----------



## seamon (Apr 3, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> Uhh, Shure?


sure


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 3, 2018)

seamon said:


> sure


Holy shit! I was right!!


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Nov 4, 2018)

My updated setup. The cabinet is new (Fractal Design Define C Mini), along with a fresh wrap of granite vinyl on the desk.
PC Specs:

Processor: Intel i7 4770
Ram: 16gb DDR3
Storage: Samsung 840 Evo SSD 120gb (system), Toshiba 1tb HDD, Seagate Barracuda 2tb HDD
GPU: Zotac Nvidia Gforce 750TI
Monitor: Benq EW2770QZ, 27" IPS 2560x1440
Keyboard: Das Keyboard 4 Professional Mechanical
Mouse: Logitech G403
Speakers: Edifier R1010BT 2.0 (connected to a FiiO E10K Headphone amp and DAC)


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2018)

What a config saar.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 6, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> My updated setup. The cabinet is new (Fractal Design Define C Mini), along with a fresh wrap of granite vinyl on the desk.
> PC Specs:
> 
> Processor: Intel i7 4770
> ...


upgrade graphics card and you are good to go


----------



## Vyom (Dec 5, 2018)

@riturajsharma19: You have some mad photography skills. 
Also that monitor is cool.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/3JjAo2X.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XgJZkXQ.jpg
Components in the Build:

1. Benq EW277HDR
2. Corsair Carbide SPEC-DELTA RGB
3. APC Back-UPS 1KVA
4. MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
5. AMD Ryzen 5 3600
6. G.Skill Sniper-X 8GBx2 (16GB) 3600Mhz DDR4 Kit
7. Asus Phoenix RTX 2060 Mini
8. Intel 660P 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
9. Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste
10. Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750W
11. Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo
12. Antec Spark RGB 120mm fan


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 16, 2019)

Cool !!


----------



## CRACING (Oct 16, 2019)

I have also upgraded my desktop recently:

AMD Ryzen 3600
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
G.Skill SniperX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600Mhz CL19 Kit
MSI Armor RX 580 8GB OC
MSI Core Froza L
Antec Spark 120 RGB

Parts retained:
Samsung 860 EVO 250GB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Toshiba P300 2TB
Seasonic M12II EVO 620W
Corsair AF120, Scythe Slipstream 120 and few other fans
NZXT Source 210 Elite


 
  

Click here for more picture.


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

CRACING said:


> I have also upgraded my desktop recently:
> 
> Click here for more picture.


These should've been in Photography thread. Wonderful work


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 17, 2019)

CRACING said:


> I have also upgraded my desktop recently:
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3600
> MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
> ...



Good Build !!!


----------



## Neo (Dec 25, 2019)

New build,
Ryzen 3950X
MSI X570 Unify
2070S
64GB RAM, 1TB SSD

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## CRACING (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello Friends,

I got a new cabinet (Antec DA601) from MDComputers during Christmas and New Year sales. Total cost 6.1k and I will also get a free Antec Prizm 120mm ARGB fan soon.

Specs:
AMD Ryzen 3600 CPU with MSI Core Frozr L Cooler
MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Motherboard
G.Skill SniperX 16GB 3600Mhz Kit RAM Cards
MSI Armor RX 580 8GB OC GPU
Silicon Power P34A80 512GB NVMe SSD
Toshiba P300 2TB x2 HDDs
Seasonic M12II EVO 620W PSU
Antec Spark 120 RGB Fans x2
Antec Prizm 120mm ARGB fan x1
Antec DA201 Case

 
  
 

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2020)

Damn man. The standard of consumer cabinets have really risen. Does your mobo come with Wifi antennas?


----------



## CRACING (Jan 13, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Damn man. The standard of consumer cabinets have really risen. Does your mobo come with Wifi antennas?


Yeah there is more then 1" gap which is good for PSU air intake. Yes my mobo has inbuilt wifi module but the included antennas are small and I get low signal strength so I bought bigger ones from Aliexpress.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 1, 2020)

CRACING said:


> Yeah there is more then 1" gap which is good for PSU air intake. Yes my mobo has inbuilt wifi module but the included antennas are small and I get low signal strength so I bought bigger ones from Aliexpress.


Link doesn't work. Did you face any custom issues?


----------



## CRACING (Mar 27, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Link doesn't work. Did you face any custom issues?


Sorry for late reply. Here is the link: 2pcs/Lot Dual band 12dBi 2.4G 5G 5.8G Antenna Router Antenna SMA Male RP SMA Connector 19.5CM (RP SMA male)

I got the product in 1 month and didn't pay customs duty.

Now shipments have stopped coming from China due to virus outbreak so you gotta wait a month or two to normalize.


----------



## rockfella (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2021)

An aquarium without fish?
Also, Blue pills. Hmm.


----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)

Vyom said:


> An aquarium without fish?
> Also, Blue pills. Hmm.


Yep. Tank was almost cycled (fishless cycle with ammonia). This Saturday I did a LWC (large water change) with bottled Bisleri and ran some WP tests ( water parameters) and found out nitrite going off the charts (toxic to fish) while before lwc all was great! I was stunned. Then I tested Bisleri to only discover it has toxic levels of nitrite! (toxic to fish). Bewildered me did more tests and the conclusion is my tap water is safest for fish! So did another 30% wc, now waiting for parameters/cycle to finish as I type this. Decor can be changed anytime. Can't think of anything better right now. Been on this project since mid April (lots of trials and error to almost perfect this type of filtration: Anoxic Filtration system Dr. Kevin Novak)


----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)

Nitrates in bottled bisleri! 
Waiting for this to be dealt with by the filter... then finally fish!


----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)

! Nitrite ZERO. Now some final tests.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2021)

Vyom said:


> An aquarium without fish?
> Also, Blue pills. Hmm.


Need Red pill also to make it a Resurrection in KR Style 

@rockfella : My eyes bleed when the page bombed with High resolution images. Kindly use Spoiler tags.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Yep. Tank was almost cycled (fishless cycle with ammonia). This Saturday I did a LWC (large water change) with bottled Bisleri and ran some WP tests ( water parameters) and found out nitrite going off the charts (toxic to fish) while before lwc all was great! I was stunned. Then I tested Bisleri to only discover it has toxic levels of nitrite! (toxic to fish). Bewildered me did more tests and the conclusion is my tap water is safest for fish! So did another 30% wc, now waiting for parameters/cycle to finish as I type this. Decor can be changed anytime. Can't think of anything better right now. Been on this project since mid April (lots of trials and error to almost perfect this type of filtration: Anoxic Filtration system Dr. Kevin Novak)



Wait. Does this mean Bisleri is toxic in general?


----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Wait. Does this mean Bisleri is toxic in general?


It had anything between 1 to 5 ppm nitrite. I've not dug up more info if it's very bad for humans but it's toxic for fish and I won't use it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2021)

This is a good read on Aquarium Bob's Tropical Fish: Water and Water Quality


----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> This is a good read on Aquarium Bob's Tropical Fish: Water and Water Quality


Good basic info. 
This is the black book of fish keeping : 

*www.mankysanke.co.uk/html/anoxic_filtration.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2021)

I had huge Fascination on Fishes as a Child. Bought some small fishes to be kept in a Jar. But they all died next morning due to the fact that the Water was Tap water.


----------



## rockfella (Sep 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I had huge Fascination on Fishes as a Child. Bought some small fishes to be kept in a Jar. But they all died next morning due to the fact that the Water was Tap water.


So did I. Now I know that all I did back in the 90s was deadly for fish. 

Readings today 8:50 am and then 7/8 hours later!


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2021)

@rockfella - can you please let me know where to get this Premium Absorbent ?


----------



## rockfella (Sep 28, 2021)

topgear said:


> @rockfella - can you please let me know where to get this Premium Absorbent ?


Cart2india. 14 days delivered. Ask me questions before you buy it!


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2021)

rockfella said:


> Cart2india. 14 days delivered. Ask me questions before you buy it!


Okay, Thanks.


----------



## rockfella (Sep 29, 2021)

Water should clear up in 24/48 hours.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 7, 2021)

Tank 2. Only Danios. 5 small and 14 gaint.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## rockfella (Jan 12, 2022)

Build 3 complete


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2022)

Wow. How much did the whole setup cost, including the fish?


----------



## rockfella (Jan 13, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Wow. How much did the whole setup cost, including the fish?


Boy I have to calculate. This aquarium is based around Anoxic filtration system which needs some specific items which I had to import from the US. Will give an idea soon.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2022)

Lol, don't worry about it. Just give a ballpark estimate.


----------



## rockfella (Jan 14, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Lol, don't worry about it. Just give a ballpark estimate.


Approx 25/30K i'd say. I have used a lot of stuff from old aquarium and added it up.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 3, 2022)

All set!


----------



## rockfella (Oct 3, 2022)

All set!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice Aquarium...Setting up an aquarium is not easy and even if we set it up maintenance is tough.
Taking care of it is of utmost importance  plus you have to be careful not to keep Fishes which eats others (matching the peace between different species)


----------



## rockfella (Oct 3, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Nice Aquarium...Setting up an aquarium is not easy and even if we set it up maintenance is tough.
> Taking care of it is of utmost importance  plus you have to be careful not to keep Fishes which eats others (matching the peace between different species)


Thank you. Maintenance with anoxic filtration system is very easy, initial set up is very hard.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 3, 2022)

rockfella said:


> All set!


Nice. What fishes do you have?


----------



## rockfella (Oct 3, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Nice. What fishes do you have?


Peaceful community fish in the small one. Angels, torpedo barbs, tetras, danios etc, bunch of african malavi cichlids in the big tank.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 1, 2022)




----------

